# Vintage Bags anyone?



## S'Mom

Just thought I'd ask if anyone collected vintage bags?  Roberta di Camerino, art deco pieces, vintage Fendi's, Dior's and YSL's for example.  I love the vintage Chanel evening bags, would die and go to heaven if I could find a real wonderful Dior clutch and go crazy when I find anything Roberta di Camerino from the 40's & 50's in good shape.  I only have a few vintage pieces and rarely use them but they sure are beautiful to look at and add some pizzazz to the rest of the bags that seem to dominate my closet these days!


----------



## katy 1368

I am mad crazy for vintage and was even thinking about starting a thread like this! I collect 1950's and 1960's Enid Collins box and straw bags - I have about ten. Most recently I have started collecting 1950's lucite bags and acquired a beehive one from e- bay ( THE holy grail of lucite bags. ) I have some others - just today I bought a 1940's crochet bag from Steinburg and Tolkein in London. Another favourite is a 1970's rolled magazine clutch from fiorucci. Recently I got my first designer vintage - a cream Chanel chain bag with tassel that I love so much that from now on I think I will be concentrating on this area.

Where do you get yours - I buy off e-bay as there is not enough money in most non - designer vintage pieces to warrant any type of fake thankfully. My designer vintage I get from reputable stores here in London such as Rokit, Steinburg and Tolkein etc-. We have a great market in London called Portobello where there are several very good dealers too. I wish I knew how to post pics !

It is excellent that you have started this thread - i'd love to hear about other vintage fans and their bags! I would also so like to see your deco ones - post if possible. I've never heard of Roberto di Camerino before - what are the bags like?


----------



## Ammietwist

Oh, I've got a ton of them around here with the most expensive sitting in the bank (not leaving that sterling purse sitting around).  There's the vintage Mexican leather, a crocodile purse, the odd clutch, and my personal favorites, Austrian petit point.  The good stuff that is.  To purchase one of my bags new would be over $3,000, and it cost me all of $115.  I'm still giddy over that purchase.


----------



## S'Mom

Well, this is fantastic!  I am not alone!  Yaayyy!  

KATY - I browse through eBay all the time for vintage bags....it's fun.  Roberta di Camerino made exquisite bags in the 40's and 50's (now the line is clothing, etc.).  Once in a while you can find some on eBay.  I'm watching one now....we'll see how the bidding goes.

I'm so glad to know there are others on this forum who love Vintage as well as the new.  It's nice to meet you!!!!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Katy - FYI, love2shop had an Enid Collins for sale.  Not sure if it's still available...


http://forum.purseblog.com/want-to-sell-trade/vintage-enid-collins-bag-for-sale-or-trade-12568.html


----------



## evoque

I've got some vintage Coach bags (back when Bonnie Cashin still worked her magic), a few Etienne Aigner satchels, some gorgeous monogram canvas Celine bags, and I just picked up a malletier Speedy from the Marketplace.  Most of my purchases have been via eBay, though I do take the time to hunt down the high-end consignment shops in town whenever I'm on a business trip, and there are a few sites whose stock I monitor fairly closely.

Nice to see other vintage fans around!


----------



## chloehandbags

I love vintage bags and jewellery, with a passion!!!


----------



## amelia

I have an ancient Burberry shoulder bag that I bought at a resale in Portabello in London a few years ago. I'm not sure exactly what decade it is from but it looks quite old, in a neat way.  It's a little worn out but really cool! It's fun to think about who might have carried it and where it has been.


----------



## Bagbaby

I love, love, love, vintage bags some of them are exquisitely made.  I particularly look for bags that can be worn today.  I am building a collection of Waldy bags, these were beautifully finished bags, made of the highest quality leather and materials and all to an exacting standard.  They used to make bags for the Queen before they went out of business.  I could go on and on but don't want to bore anyone!:shame:


----------



## Kat

I don't have any vintage bags, but I'd love to see your collections ladies.  Please post pics.


----------



## katy 1368

Go ahead - you won't bore me! I love to talk vintage bags and bag history in general. Never heard of Waldy either - tell me more and post pics if you can.

Favouritethingsinhawaii - thankyou! That is actually a flutterbye Enid Collins and I have wanted one for ages, they are much more common in the states, so i'm hoping to come to a deal.

Shopmom - I will defintely look up Roberto di Camerino on the web and ebay - don't worry I won't bid against you (spent too much money already this month!)


----------



## katy 1368

Ammietwist said:
			
		

> Oh, I've got a ton of them around here with the most expensive sitting in the bank (not leaving that sterling purse sitting around). There's the vintage Mexican leather, a crocodile purse, the odd clutch, and my personal favorites, Austrian petit point. The good stuff that is. To purchase one of my bags new would be over $3,000, and it cost me all of $115. I'm still giddy over that purchase.


 
Wow! What purse was this if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## xochrissie

evoque said:
			
		

> I've got some vintage Coach bags (back when Bonnie Cashin still worked her magic), a few Etienne Aigner satchels, some gorgeous monogram canvas Celine bags, and I just picked up a malletier Speedy from the Marketplace. Most of my purchases have been via eBay, though I do take the time to hunt down the high-end consignment shops in town whenever I'm on a business trip, and there are a few sites whose stock I monitor fairly closely.
> 
> Nice to see other vintage fans around!


 
There's a vintage boutique that opened (well moved into a bigger location) here in SF recently and has an amazing collection of vintage Coach bags along with Gucci and others.  I was just there over the weekend and wanted this vintage Fendi dress so badly!


----------



## vanojr9

Hi ladies, I'd love to see pics of vintage bags too! I don't know much about most vintage styles, but I do love the Bonnie Cashin Coach bags! 'm posting pics of my one vintage bag that I've been too ashamed to post so far for fear of getting labeled a Purseforumer with no taste :shame:   But it's one of my favorites, a tooled leather bag from the 50s or 60s I'd guess that I use frequently now that the weather is getting warmer.  The best part - "Betty"  !


----------



## Kat

That's a very pretty bag, Vanojr9!  It's so unique!


----------



## edsbgrl

Actually I do collect vintage LV.  I am in absolute love with vintage LV trunks   .  I only have one vintage LV bag though, the others were new.  I literally get giddy when I see a vintage LV for a steal of a price.


----------



## Ammietwist

It's a very large, high stitch count petit point that I found on eBay.  The higher the count, and the fancier the design, the more expensive they are.  It's just a huge pile of roses in varying colors, and I know smaller versions can go for $3,000 and up.  It's a gorgeous thing.




			
				katy 1368 said:
			
		

> Wow! What purse was this if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## swee7bebe

vanojr9 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I'd love to see pics of vintage bags too! I don't know much about most vintage styles, but I do love the Bonnie Cashin Coach bags! 'm posting pics of my one vintage bag that I've been too ashamed to post so far for fear of getting labeled a Purseforumer with no taste :shame: But it's one of my favorites, a tooled leather bag from the 50s or 60s I'd guess that I use frequently now that the weather is getting warmer. The best part - "Betty"  !



i love that bag. it's so pretty!


----------



## LondonBrat

I am a HUGE vintage LV fan. MUCH more than newer ones. The older it is (and in good condition) the happier I am!
The history that comes with it makes me feel like i am carrying an antique. I really believe LV used to be more exclusive, not as mass produced as it is today.
I also LOVE antigue and vintage jewelry. Long necklaces, pendants, rings. MMMmm...


----------



## fryedaze

> I'm posting pics of my one vintage bag that I've been too ashamed to post so far for fear of getting labeled a Purseforumer with no taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's one of my favorites, a tooled leather bag from the 50s or 60s



VanoJr9:  no shame here!  I love the old tooled leather bags and have a few myself.  The workmanship can vary - some are downright awesome!  And just try buying a new one these days from an experienced tooler; a nice one will run you in the hundreds (very labor intensive).


----------



## S'Mom

Oh never be afraid to post pics of vintage ANYTHING!  I'll always opt for the antique/vintage of almost anything over the new (except Chanel which I'll buy both vintage AND new).  So much history...usually excellent quality and craftsmanship.  AND style!


----------



## Breyana

I am also a HUGE fan of vintage LV! And Chanel...OMG looooove. I would definitely love to start a vintage collection. There are some great vintage boutiques in Columbus that I plan to scour over the next few months.I'll need some advice on how to store and care for them.Wish me luck!


----------



## swee7bebe

i found a great vintage chanel purse at a vintage store in montclair.  they had such nice things...vintage prada, gucci, and a 2 vintage chanel purses...i couldn't decide which one i wanted, and ended up with one of the chanels.  hehe...i'm going to be visiting that store often...


----------



## S'Mom

Here's a sad story about Vintage shopping -

Last year I was browsing through one of my favorite Vintage stores in town and spotted a Chanel Backpack.  The one with the chain straps and little pocket at the front.  Anyway, I don't know what possessed me to pass it up (especially since the price tag was $75.00!) but I did and NOW I could kick myself up and down the street for being such an idiot!  I'll always remember the one that got away....


----------



## passerby

I don't own any vintage bags (although I grew up in the 60s) but enjoy browsing the vintage bags sites (some gorgeous bags there). So ladies, kindly post pics of your bags for  our viewing pleasure    Thanks.


----------



## katy 1368

Ammietwist said:
			
		

> It's a very large, high stitch count petit point that I found on eBay. The higher the count, and the fancier the design, the more expensive they are. It's just a huge pile of roses in varying colors, and I know smaller versions can go for $3,000 and up. It's a gorgeous thing.


 
Wow, as a vintage bag enthusiast I am jealous! Any pics?You lucky lucky woman!


----------



## Sherri S.

I love vintage bags so much that I had to start my own website (www.vintage-stash.com).  My favorites are the old Whiting and Davis or Mandalian mesh bags like this one:


----------



## Ammietwist

No pics yet, but I'll be sure to post my small collection as soon as I learn how to use my digital camera.  




			
				katy 1368 said:
			
		

> Wow, as a vintage bag enthusiast I am jealous! Any pics?You lucky lucky woman!


----------



## S'Mom

Wow Sherri, I've been reading about Whiting and Davis bags and now to see one!  Thanks for posting the pic and I'm on my way to visit your web-site right now!


----------



## dollface

I ADORE vintage! Jewelry and clothing as well as bags. I several in my collection that I don't know the maker of, but are high quality. I have a vintage Chanel from the 70's on the way now that I'm soo excited to be getting. I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## purseaholic

I love vintage bags, have been selling off some of my collection on ebay, Enid Collins For the Birds on there right now. I also have a handmade Etienne Aigner bag that is awesome. I love them all, but the more unusual, the better. I even have a ladies day purse from the 1870's. I am a purseaholic.


----------



## aarti

ive always been drawn to vintage purses, but how do you know if they are genuine in a sense? meaning higher label ones, is it just a chance you have to take? and where would one find dealers? im from nj


----------



## purseaholic

Well, my opinion of are they real designer vintage is that back in the days, there really were not many knock-offs, they just had not been discovered. If you come across old magazines, look for what bags the stars were carrying. Knock-offs are a much more recent happening. So, if you find a Chanel, from say the 70's, chances are it is most likely real thing.


----------



## shellshof

shellshof2@aol.com
Hello, I am new to this board and have a crocodile bag and I'm trying to get information about it. Purchased at an estate sale last week and I know it is very old by the way it is made. If anyone can tell me what i could put on this bag to conditon and tell me anything about the type, color of the crocodile I'd appreciate it. Thanks so much. Hope to list on ebay.
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/2/5/0/3/9/webimg/20069627_o.jpg

or
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/2/5/0/3/9/webimg/20069633_o.jpg


----------



## krispin41

I have some Cordet bags from the 40's (50's?). One was my Grandmother's and one I got on eBay. They are made from cord and then have a lucite accent. My Grandmother's has a lucite knot for the zipper pull. The other one is in storage so I don't really remember what it looks like. LOL. I know it's chocolate brown though.

I would love some lucite bags...and I do have some minature ones made by Will Hardy (Willardy). I collect a fashion doll called Gene, and at one of the conventions I went to there was a lady selling these miniature lucite handbags (Gene is supposed to be an actress from the 40's and 50's). She was such an admirer of Will Hardy's work that she saught him out. He makes these teeny tiny replicas of his handbags out of vintage lucite that he had left over. And all are signed. I have a tortoise, pearl, red, and black one. Needless to say, my doll has some nicer clothes and accessories than I do.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i loved vintage bags...
mostly i'm collecting a "mesh" party clutches and small handbags! i loved them so much, they got a great disco feel that i can't found yet on an new version of the mesh bags nowadays.
and i also collected leather handbags & clutches!!
YEAH for the vintage bags


----------



## catcat

Great thread. funny for me things are the other way round. I do own several vintagebags that were handed down to me by my grandma and mum but I never wear them. It just keep them because there is a lot of sentimental value attached to them.

But they can be really funky especially the Cesare Piccini ones. One eavening bag has a really nice golden inbuild mirror.


----------



## bernz84

I love vintage bags!  I think that there is something very classy and original within them.  In fact there are some designer bags that I think were better made in the past than they are now.  At the moment, I'm currently trying to collect some of the older LV bags.


----------



## bagsnbags

I love vintage bag..here's mine..genuine cobra..I apologize if it wil upset some of you who against snake skin material for a bag..


----------



## NancyDrew01

That's a great looking bag, bagsnbags.    I love the little compact.

Vintage bags are so lovely.  Mine range from a fifteen year old Dooney my grandmother passed down that I love to travel with, to a huge Gucci tote (also from my grandmother), an amazing art deco beaded evening bag from the 40s (from, ahem, my grandmother) to my Enid Collins and wicker purse collections.


----------



## aarti

Where is this store in Montclair?


----------



## snowwhite

I have a vintage Chanel bag, and I really love it.  I would love to collect more of them, as they are just so classic and beautiful.

The bags in this thread are really amazing--thanks for posting!!!


----------



## urbane bags

I am selling a few vintage bags on Urbane Bags - Designer Bags for the Fashion Conscious Woman and Business Professional . Just recently sold the crochet bag to a vintage bag lover! I think vintage bags are great, they already have that worn personality that makes any bag look great on your shoulder.


----------



## bagsnbags

urbane bags said:


> I am selling a few vintage bags on Urbane Bags - Designer Bags for the Fashion Conscious Woman and Business Professional . Just recently sold the crochet bag to a vintage bag lover! I think vintage bags are great, they already have that worn personality that makes any bag look great on your shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, welcome to PF..
> 
> Please familiar yourself with guidelines in here..no selling, buying, promoting your site..
> 
> *read here* ; http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/announcement-tpf-rules-and-guidelines.html


----------



## Mrs. Lake

For information about Bonnie Cashin's work, visit The Bonnie Cashin Foundation.


----------



## lilyb

I am absolutely crazy for vintage bags. I both collect and sell them.

I have to say that di Camerino's have to be my all time favorites though. I love the old velvets but the architectural leather bags are SO awesome!! 

I collect vintage Puccis, Guccis, Hermes, Chanel, Fendi (which are also so much more great if they're vintage)

Vintage bags don't make you look like everyone else trying to make a big fashion statement with Big Logos flashing everywhere. They just exude a refined sense of taste and quality. It seems like when I was younger (as in teenager) I wanted to look like everyone else and have what everyone else has. Now, as I mature, I want to be ME..and that's the biggest fashion statement of all, in my humble opinion.

Here's a link to some of my favorites:

Vintage Purses

Have a great day everyone!

Lily


----------



## cheryllyne

I have over 100 Vintage purses. I'm looking for a bakelite beehive purse with gold bees on the top. Does anyone have one for sale or know where one is available?

Cheryllyne


----------



## iqaganda

I love vintage! But yeah, it is hard to find vintage handbags in excellent conditions..


----------



## Sans

Another big vintage purse fan here. I am collecting Tyrolean . I also have 3 Wilardy and many other sculptural bags.  I think I own about 20 books on vintage bags  . Hopefully there are enough of us here to start a sub forum on vintage bags?


----------



## djshe

fair warning, if you try and sell here again, or promote your own eBay auctions, we'll remove your membership.
Please read the rules prior to posting here again.


----------



## rinoa

hi! im so sorry to sound stupid, but could anyone tell me what vintage chanel prices are like? im planning to go vintage shopping on portobello road in london soon, and id love to get a vintage chanel


----------



## glossie

is this site good? can anyone tell me more about the other older brands listed inside? thanks!

http://www.retrodesignerdeals.com/index.html


----------



## agreenst

I love vintage! I only have two: one from my grandma, and one from my mom who inherited one from her mother-in-law. The first is a Koret and probably one of my favorite bags that i own. It's a little reminiscent of Chanel because it has quilted leather and a similar chain strap (which is freakin' heavy!)
The other is a small vintage Fendi which is a little beat up, but i still love it


----------



## annemerrick

Although I love my designer bags...I also have a passion for vintage! I bought this darling vintage bag yeraterday for $10. I love the braided strap (reminds me of my Bbags), and the leather is wonderful!


----------



## tkc3689

I don't own any vintage bags yet, but I love them.  I love seeing all of your bags and learning more about them.  I'm so glad this thread was started!


----------



## lantana19

I too LOVE vintage anything, shoes, bags, clothing, jewelry and interiors. Here are a couple from my collection. I always get more complements on my vintage pieces than I do my current pieces because I think they are just so different from what everyone normally sees.


----------



## annemerrick

So cute^^^^^


----------



## mishka

I cannot begin to express how much I love that Fairlane bag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lantana19

Thanks so much gals! It's from a girl in Austin that used to sell them on Etsy. I think I can still get her contact info. Y'all PM me if you want it!


----------



## lantana19

vanojr9 said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to see pics of vintage bags too! I don't know much about most vintage styles, but I do love the Bonnie Cashin Coach bags! 'm posting pics of my one vintage bag that I've been too ashamed to post so far for fear of getting labeled a Purseforumer with no taste :shame: But it's one of my favorites, a tooled leather bag from the 50s or 60s I'd guess that I use frequently now that the weather is getting warmer. The best part - "Betty"  !


 
Oh whatever! Anyone that says you have no taste doesn't know what they are talking about. I LOVE tooled bags and the tooled heels from the 40's and 50's are absolutely beautiful as well. If you've ever seen any you know what I'm talking about. And by the way I LOVE your bag and I think you have great taste


----------



## cgsunbabe

I love vintage! Especially Gucci! The Gucci piece from the 50-60's are AMAZING. The quality, design, and craftmanship...SUPURB! I also have Dior, Burberry, and LOTS of exotic skin bags.

Don't get me wrong I LOVE and collect the current bags too- but the vintage bags are a passion. I see NO reason to worry about people thinking you have bad taste because of vintage bags. The bags are STILL VERY popular...trust me, I sell on ebay!


----------



## lantana19

Just curious, but does anyone on here have any other online suggestions for finding vintage bags besides ebay and vintageskins? Alot of the vintage websites really specialize more in clothing and not so much the bags.


----------



## Queen_Kitty

adorevintage.com sometimes supplies nice bags  There are also others, just type in "vintage stores online" or something similar and you will be able to get lots of options!


----------



## gratytude

check out enokiworld.com


----------



## balthus

I have a collection of about 15-20 Roberta di Camerino bags that were my mom's or that I got at estate sales 5-10 years ago.  Haven't seen any lately though except new ones at Barney's or on 'bay. They are stunning.


----------



## glossie

annemerrick said:


> Although I love my designer bags...I also have a passion for vintage! I bought this darling vintage bag yeraterday for $10. I love the braided strap (reminds me of my Bbags), and the leather is wonderful!



$10 only? this is utterly cute!


----------



## duvaahall

When is something considered vintage?


----------



## lantana19

duvaahall said:


> When is something considered vintage?


 
Typically anything 20 years or older is considered vintage.


----------



## No Cute

lantana19 said:


> Typically anything 20 years or older is considered vintage.


 
So some of the bags I got in college would be vintage?  Gotta love being 40 something.

Does anyone know Bobby Jerome?  I have a simple black clutch from dh's grandmother...1950s.  I can't find much at all online about it except it's not valuable, which isn't relevant as it's a family item, but I'd like to know about it.


----------



## lantana19

No Cute said:


> So some of the bags I got in college would be vintage?  Gotta love being 40 something.
> 
> Does anyone know Bobby Jerome? I have a simple black clutch from dh's grandmother...1950s. I can't find much at all online about it except it's not valuable, which isn't relevant as it's a family item, but I'd like to know about it.


 
Yes, stuff from the 80's can now legitimately be called vintage although I personally don't consider it vintage for myself, I only buy items from the 70's and older. I haven't heard about Bobby Jerome but if you save a search on Ebay for them, then any time someone lists one you can get notified and you can learn a little more about them.


----------



## duvaahall

I think I've some 80's Dior bags. They could be older or younger. They're really lovely. It's so funny, I find old Dior bags way more beautiful than the new ones.


----------



## No Cute

The label is a bit worn, so I now see the designer is actually BobbIE Jerome.  That sure helps a lot.


----------



## temo

I'd like to share some of my "vintage girls" with you. I love them all!
The first pic is _bienen davis_ (perhaps late 40's/early 50's)
The second pic is _dofan_ of france (box leather - late50's/early60's)
The third pic is _koret (_don't know the year)
The fourth/fifth pic's are _Tarkor_ of Spain (don't know the year, but VERY old, I think) it opens from both sides, front and back, and on one side is this compact complete with ostrich feather puff - there's still some extremely soft talcum powder inside - it smells heavenly!)
If anyone can provide any info on these to me, I would be forever grateful! It' so hard to research them! Haven't had much luck with that.


----------



## eye.bag

Glad I found this thread! I was converted to vintage bag when I saw Carrie Bradshaw with a magazine clutch (70s) in SATC and since have a collection of about 15 of the magazine clutches! Anyone else love them?


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Yes...I have two, and love them also!  I remember my Mom carrying these when I was litlte.  I can't wait until she finds them again!!!


----------



## glossie

i'm a fan!  my collection is of the more recent eras, though. not just bags but shoes and clothes too. i'm now mad crazy about sunnies and shades. 

etienne aigner accordion bag and ea suede-patent leather boots






bonia leather bucket and leather shoes from an old local shop  





assorted bags










vintage patchwork sling bag





shoes


----------



## glossie

vintage bausch & lomb





rodenstock





ysl


----------



## leothelnss

great stuff *glossie*!

I've been hitting up my local thrift shops the last couple of days and found THIS!








"Meier & Frank Co Inc" made in England


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^That's a nice bag, look at that suede lining!

Here are a few of my vintage bags:

Whiting & Davis






Walborg






Bottega Veneta


----------



## pinkbags

great thread! I don't have vintage bags but very interesting... I wish everyone would post pictures! i would love to see everyone's collections!


----------



## glossie

more 'new' vintage shoes


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I love those Ferragamo's!


----------



## Wayneright

I made the mistake of going on Etsy.com today and sure enough I found myself scanning dozens of pages of vintage bags (I swear, just to _look_..heh).  There were a few etienne bags that I considered, but this one ended up catching my eye...

How adorable is this?

1960s, genuine leather, top handle and chain shoulder strap.  Three compartment interior.





And a little attached green leather wallet on the inside.





Of course I bought it ...at least it was on sale.
I will most definitely post my own pictures once I receive it in the mail.


----------



## irishlass1029

Here are a few of mine:

Etienne Aigner from late 70s

Oops! 

Gucci (my first!  bought in Gucci in Rome)  it's in TERRIBLE shape because after moving a few times, I just found it.  Don't know if it's too far gone to salvage or not, but I saved forever for it way back when and I will have it always.

Oops 

Another Gucci from early eighties

Oops!


Coach from late eighties - maybe 1990

Oops


Vintage ostrich wallet

Oops


Vintage evening bag

Oops!

Trying again...


----------



## irishlass1029




----------



## irishlass1029




----------



## gga

LOVE THOSE BAGS!!!  Those are fab glossie, leothelnss and irishlass.  I adore that shell-shaped one in the last group.


----------



## irishlass1029

Thanks gga!  Sorry about the pics - I tried to post them like I always have before with a link and the [ img] things and for the first time, it didn't work!  So I learned the paperclip thingie (sort of) but looks like I shrunk them too much.  I will try to learn thumbnails next.

I am a dork.


----------



## gga

lol, I still haven't been able to get pics to post directly into a post.  I have to attach them.  So I'll join you in dorkhood then.  We can be dorks together.


----------



## scrocker541

Was going to start a thread like this but did a search and came across this one...here are three of my little vintage treasures.

1) 70's 'Simboli' Dr.'s Bag -Limited Edition- 249/250 hand made (Purchase in the 70's at "Chaussures", a cool, trendy clothing boutique on Monroe Avenue in Brighton (New York). They specialized in fantastic, designer shoes and interesting jewelry, clothing and accessories, closed about 3 years ago.

2) Late 60's 'Etienne Aigner' Speedy-Love, Love, Love this bag!

3) 80's 'Ohh! Ashley' Embossed Genuine Leather Flared Hobo


----------



## kiss_p

scrocker541 - those bags are great!


----------



## plumaplomb

wow thanks for starting this thread OP!! subscribing!!

i love vintage etienne aigner- boots and bags especially. even the modern ones are so well made, classic, and beautiful. 

i've always wanted to buy on feebay, but i'm afraid of bidding, winning, and then getting it and realizing it's in a lot worse condition than previously thought. i would rather be able to see, feel, and SMELL in person at a thrift or vintage shop.

all the photos posted have been great. my favorite is the patchwork messenger bag. soo adorable!!


----------



## familyshopper

Thank you Scrocker451 for resurrecting this thread.  I am all about vintage bags.  I collect vintage LV, Dooney, and Gucci.  I love the character of them.  I look at a vintage bag and I just have to have it.  I can pass over a brand new one.  And I know that probably sounds strange to most purse lovers.


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

I love them too, I have a couple Gucci, Dooney and most recently a Fendi doctors bag. I should take some pics of it.


----------



## scrocker541

familyshopper said:


> I love the character of them. I look at a vintage bag and I just have to have it. I can pass over a brand new one. And I know that probably sounds strange to most purse lovers.


 
I know exactly what you mean, I'm a sucker for great vintage bags! Doesn't sound strange to me at all.


----------



## scrocker541

kiss_p said:


> scrocker541 - those bags are great!


 
Thanks, Kiss_p. They're my babies.


----------



## emdrus

I LOVE vintage!  I have 3 Bonnie Cashin bags w/the striped lining.  One of them I got at a church chartiy sale for $4- a blue "lunch tote" bag in PERFECT condition with a cloth Coach tag and a metal Cashin tage inside!  I tried to tell them what they had and get them to take it off the table, but they didn't seem to care so I bought it!

I have many other vintage bags- last week I got a very old Pierre Balmain structured bag at a thrift shop, perfect condition, for $5.  LOVE IT.

Also vintage Dooney and Coach and Whiting and Davis, all from the consignment or thrift stores.

I want a vintage evening bag.  I love the little vintage clutch SJP had in the Sex and the City movie (the one her necklace got caught in, what brand was that?), and I am looking for something similar.


----------



## Impulser

I was wondering what you ladies here think about this vintage purse. I am thinking about it but not sure if its worth 90 or if it can be used a everyday chichiandthegreek.com/images/products/thumb/050.JPG


----------



## lantana19

Impulser said:


> I was wondering what you ladies here think about this vintage purse. I am thinking about it but not sure if its worth 90 or if it can be used a everyday chichiandthegreek.com/images/products/thumb/050.JPG



No, honestly I don't think that's worth $90. I didn't see a brand name anywhere on the page, like Whiting and Davis who did metal mesh bags like that, and I'm not sure where you're located but if you frequent any Goodwills or Salvation Army's near you, I'm sure you'll find a purse almost identical to that for much less. I've seen numerous purses like that around me for less than $20.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Uh oh! I kind of wish I hadn't clicked on this thread - it seems a bit dangerous and addictive!!


----------



## Impulser

lantana19 said:


> No, honestly I don't think that's worth $90. I didn't see a brand name anywhere on the page, like Whiting and Davis who did metal mesh bags like that, and I'm not sure where you're located but if you frequent any Goodwills or Salvation Army's near you, I'm sure you'll find a purse almost identical to that for much less. I've seen numerous purses like that around me for less than $20.


 
Thanks for the reply. When I see something I just buy it and feel like an idiot when some got the same thing for tons cheaper.


----------



## VintageChic

I love some of the bags you guys are posting ! Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## familyshopper

I find it difficult to find some brands of vintage bags in Canada.  I think "we" Canadians are late bloomers when it comes to having, carrying and coveting beautiful purses.  I purchase from the U.S.  I am extremely jealous to hear that you can find such gems at thrift stores and yard sales.


----------



## agnes01

Family Shopper - I LOVE your schnauzers!!!  Are they yours?  We have a 2 year old Schnauzer named Clyde (and a bichon poodle too).  We love them both!!!  

As for vintage bags, I have one that I ADORE.  I got it in NYC at an antique show.  It is a box style bag and actually has a famous name but since Clyde is laying on my lap I can't get up to look at the name and I can't remember it off the top of my head.  I would definitely say this is my favorite bag I own, and my fav that I have ever owned...


----------



## annemerrick

I don't hink I have posted this one in this thread. It is a Patricia Smith (?) Moon bag from 1980, bought at Salation Army for $12.00. It looks like it has never been used. This designer would take yor own needlepoint designs and then make a handle to match and put the bag together. She also made leather bags with the hand-painted flaps. They sel for quite a lot on Fleabay. But I couldn't bring myself to make a profit, because I love it!!!


----------



## familyshopper

agnes01 said:


> Family Shopper - I LOVE your schnauzers!!!  Are they yours?  We have a 2 year old Schnauzer named Clyde (and a bichon poodle too).  We love them both!!!
> 
> As for vintage bags, I have one that I ADORE.  I got it in NYC at an antique show.  It is a box style bag and actually has a famous name but since Clyde is laying on my lap I can't get up to look at the name and I can't remember it off the top of my head.  I would definitely say this is my favorite bag I own, and my fav that I have ever owned...



We have an 8 year old Schnauzer called "Bogey" and a almost 3 year old West Highland Terrier called "MacDuff".  My husband calls them my grandchildren .


----------



## familyshopper

annemerrick said:


> I don't hink I have posted this one in this thread. It is a Patricia Smith (?) Moon bag from 1980, bought at Salation Army for $12.00. It looks like it has never been used. This designer would take yor own needlepoint designs and then make a handle to match and put the bag together. She also made leather bags with the hand-painted flaps. They sel for quite a lot on Fleabay. But I couldn't bring myself to make a profit, because I love it!!!


Annemerrick.  Thank you so much for sharing with pictures.  That is very beautiful.


----------



## canadianstudies

Whiting and Davis, circa 1920, silver mesh and trim (can you believe entire purses used to be made out of silver?)

I plan on getting it framed in a shadow box.


----------



## Teefx2

speaking of vintage bags, I had just purchased this Givenchy purse from Salvation Army. It was buried in a pile of old purses ...I don't know how much I would use it, but it is certainly adorable, what do you guys think?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love vintage, not only purses, but clothes and shoes too! I own a vintage LV monogram speedy, which i recently bought.  My mom has also handed down many beautiful vintage peices to me, like sweaters, shoes and a red wallet which happens to be my favorite.  beautiful, smushy red leather


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

Wow that silver one is so nice! I would frame it too. And that Givinchy is a real find!

Okay here are a couple of mine. First is a Fendissime which from what I've been able to research is some sort of cheaper purses that Fendi created. I really don't know much about this purse except it needs a good cleaning. It makes a good clutch.






The second is a vintage Fendi I got at a thrift store. It's in really good condition, I haven't used it yet but I plan to.


----------



## lantana19

annemerrick said:


> I don't hink I have posted this one in this thread. It is a Patricia Smith (?) Moon bag from 1980, bought at Salation Army for $12.00. It looks like it has never been used. This designer would take yor own needlepoint designs and then make a handle to match and put the bag together. She also made leather bags with the hand-painted flaps. They sel for quite a lot on Fleabay. But I couldn't bring myself to make a profit, because I love it!!!



Hi Anne So pretty! Such a great find!! I still need to go that Salvation Army, I've yet to go, and I'm going to Austin tomorrow. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## lantana19

canadianstudies said:


> Whiting and Davis, circa 1920, silver mesh and trim (can you believe entire purses used to be made out of silver?)
> 
> I plan on getting it framed in a shadow box.



Oh this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Queen_Kitty

canadianstudies said:


> Whiting and Davis, circa 1920, silver mesh and trim (can you believe entire purses used to be made out of silver?)
> 
> I plan on getting it framed in a shadow box.



That is so stunning!! I love Whiting and Davis bags and the one that you have is really lovely!


----------



## Queen_Kitty

And teefx2, what an awesome Givenchy bag! Very cute!


----------



## Teefx2

THANKS! and the best part was that it was $12.50 :O


----------



## Cornflower Blue

This thread is definitely bringing out the 'bargain hunter' in me!! A lot of these bags are just gorgeous and very wearable. My eyes are now peeled .... ! Thanks for all the great pics so far!


----------



## emdrus

Impulser, that white mesh bag is nice, but I doubt it is an authentic  Whiting and Davis at that price.  The website would have pictures of the inside of the purse so you can see if it has the signature Whiting and Davis fabric on the inside, and the Authentic W&D tag.  There are a lot of fake W&D purses out there that say "made in china" on the inside...

That said, if you like it, look for ones like it on ebay.  I bought a nice vintage navy blue mesh purse about that size for $25 on ebay and I love it.  I wish it had the one long strap like the one you psoted.  It is harder and harder to find vintage purses w/long (like 46-50") crossbody strap. Ebay has some Sahrif long strap vintage purses  from time to time.


----------



## emdrus

OMG, I forgot to say- I got a wonderful large authentic vintage Valentino Garavani balck logo bag w/a long crossbody strap on ebay last week.  $45 plus $9 shipping!   It is in incredible condition and the leather is great.  Has the "V" logo all over the leather.  I LOVE IT and what a buy- I can't believe no one else bid on it.  It is definitely authentic.  It 's big - 12" by 8", and wide, w/outside back pcoket.  Great travel purse

here is the link to the pics:  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=310121980654


----------



## pink.couture

I have a vintage LV... thats all...


----------



## kpdelight

I have one vintage Etienne Agnier handwoven envelope clutch.  I found it at a local Goodwill store.  It's beautiful and totally reminds me of my mother in the 80s.


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

emdrus - why would you say it's not authentic? I'm sure that's always possible but sure looks like a great find to me. Seems a bit rude to say it's probably not authentic just because she got it cheap. You just got a bag that you boasted was cheap, would it be rude of me to say it's probably not real? Deals happen. I've heard of people finding Hermes bags at estate sales for next to nothing. I found that vintage Fendi a few posts up for $10, is mine fake? I know from experience you can sometimes get an amazing find.


----------



## LiLyBoO

I love vintage bags! they are awesome and rare!


----------



## emdrus

pink.couture, which LV do you have?  I am thinking of getting a vintage LV.

I have my eye on a wonderful vintage Cesar Piccini on ebay right now.  And a CELINE one also.


----------



## emdrus

LulaMae, if you read my post, I said usually with a W&D the seller will give you pics of the inside of the purse so you can see the W&D signature lining (and tag).  If you look at the pic of the purse Impulser posted, there are no pics inside.  That would alert me, and I'd ask for pics of the inside.  And it is just a fact that there are lots of fake W&D's out there.  I know, I bought a fake.  And after that (unfortunately, I wish I had done more research before) I familiarized myself w/the signs of W&D authenticity and what to look for and ask about.  I'm not being rude at all!  This is a purse forum and Impluser asked for help specifically on the issue of whether the purse was worth the $$ or not. 

The Valentino I just bought is authentic.  I had 9 pics of the inside and out side of the purse, including the valentino tag on the inside and the characteriestic valentino swing tag on the zipper pull.  I asked some other ?s of the seller to get more comfortable w/the authenticity.  I don't know why no one esle bid on it, sometimes you just get lucky, and also in this ecomnimic environment I am seeing less people bidding on all the vintage designer bags.  It is a good time to pick them up, but also being aware of authenticity issues.


----------



## emdrus

And LulaMae, I LOVE your Fendi doctors bag!  I have wanted a vintage Fendi but usually they are fairly small and I need a bigger bag.  I didn't know Fendi made doctor's bag styles.  Thanks for the pic.


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

I'm sorry emdrus, I'm not an expert at that style so I wouldn't know. I thought those were her own pics or something and she knew it was real, it certainly looks detailed. 

And just because I wanted to be fair and certain I'm getting that Fendi doctor's bag authenticated. So far one person said authentic, I'm waiting on another though. I don't think that many fakes with so much detail existed years ago but you never know. It is a smaller bag but I have a feeling I'll be surprised on all it holds. I wish there was a way to restore the color back into it a bit.


----------



## emdrus

LulaMae, I am going to get my valentino authenticated on the forum also...I really think it is authentic due to the tags and workmanship and the V logo leather, but will come back here and report on what the verdict is from the forum authentication.  It is sometimes hard to get replies on authentication of the older vintage itemss.  i searched for "valentino logo" on the authenitcation forum and couldn't find any previous posts re authentication of a "V" logo purse...they are older ones.


----------



## Alyana

no selling on the boards!!!!!


----------



## emdrus

Who is selling?  I don't see anyone selling on this vintage thread...did I miss it?


----------



## SeriouslyChic

Okay I dug up this thread doing a search for "Walborg" and I need help. My grandmother gave me a stunning Walborg evening bag,... apparently she bought it for a wedding in the 40's. It's really beautiful. 

I'm just curious if anyone has any experience caring for a bag this old? How do I properly store it? Do I even DARE to take the thing out? It's covered in little bitty beads and not one is missing. It has a tag inside that says "Hand made in W.Germany for Walborg" and I am having a helluva time finding info about Walborg online. 

I've attached pics. Feedback would be loved! I may start a new thread about this bag in the future as I continue to try to pin it down to a year...


----------



## ladakini

Just starting to collect vintage skins bags. Bought a black lizard art deco bag from the 1940s and love it. Found a great website to order from as well.

SeriouslyChic, lovely bag. No idea how to care for it. My sister has an enormous collection of antique beaded bags but she just displays them.


----------



## nillacobain

I love vintage bags too! Especially from the 50s era!


----------



## plumaplomb

that is a beautiful bag! If I were you I would sell it. Once a bead goes missing, the resale value drops dramatically.


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

Wanted to show off my latest vintage find. There's no name on it but I love it anyway, wish I did know who made it. It's genuine diamond back rattlesnake and although it's obviously a bit dried out not one scale is missing.


----------



## mzbag

I love vintage handbags Coach & Gucci.


----------



## mzbag

Vintage Coach Evening Bag Madison Collection 

Vintage Gucci Pappillon 

Vintage Gucci Joy Avatar

A few of my Vintage handbags.


----------



## temo

So cute!  What year is it, *mzbag*?


----------



## mzbag

temo said:


> So cute! What year is it, *mzbag*?


 
Thank you year either 1994 or 1995 not sure she could be older


----------



## annemerrick

OK....here are a few more of mine:

1. VIntage crocodile bag- bought years ago at a resale shop for $9, because the strap was broken...I had it fixed, and love it!

2. Beaded bag- no name....just pretty!  $11 Antique store

3. Roberto De Campino- Bought at Buffalo Exchange for $11.  That ay not be the brand name exactly...I a going off of memory.

4.  Dior clutch- $3 Garage sale


----------



## mzbag

annemerrick said:


> OK....here are a few more of mine:
> 
> 1. VIntage crocodile bag- bought years ago at a resale shop for $9, because the strap was broken...I had it fixed, and love it!
> 
> 2. Beaded bag- no name....just pretty! $11 Antique store
> 
> 3. Roberto De Campino- Bought at Buffalo Exchange for $11. That ay not be the brand name exactly...I a going off of memory.
> 
> 4. Dior clutch- $3 Garage sale


 
I love Roberto De Campino so Sweet #3.


----------



## annemerrick

And just a few more....

1.  Fendi clutch- $20 Estate Sale

2.  Tooled leather Bag- $24 Ebay

3.  Magazine CLutch- @ $45 Ebay purchase.  This one I hated to buy, because my mother has 2 in boxes somewhere that I am dying to find!

4.  Suede/Snake clutch- $4 Antique Fair

5.  Croc frame bag- given to me by my Mother!


----------



## mzbag

annemerrick said:


> And just a few more....
> 
> 1. Fendi clutch- $20 Estate Sale
> 
> 2. Tooled leather Bag- $24 Ebay
> 
> 3. Magazine CLutch- @ $45 Ebay purchase. This one I hated to buy, because my mother has 2 in boxes somewhere that I am dying to find!
> 
> 4. Suede/Snake clutch- $4 Antique Fair
> 
> 5. Croc frame bag- given to me by my Mother!


 
Wow Love #5 Croc Frame Bag so Classy


----------



## eye.bag

I love my Magazine clutches. Paid an arm and a leg for them when I was starting my collection. Silly really considering how OLD THEY ARE!!! it's all SATC's fault!!


----------



## Queen_Kitty

Anne, your vintage bags are as gorgeous as all the rest of your vintage clothing! And you always get such great deals!


----------



## mzbag

temo said:


> I'd like to share some of my "vintage girls" with you. I love them all!
> The first pic is _bienen davis_ (perhaps late 40's/early 50's)
> The second pic is _dofan_ of france (box leather - late50's/early60's)
> The third pic is _koret (_don't know the year)
> The fourth/fifth pic's are _Tarkor_ of Spain (don't know the year, but VERY old, I think) it opens from both sides, front and back, and on one side is this compact complete with ostrich feather puff - there's still some extremely soft talcum powder inside - it smells heavenly!)
> If anyone can provide any info on these to me, I would be forever grateful! It' so hard to research them! Haven't had much luck with that.


 
WOW Love Them All So Beautiful


----------



## annemerrick

msbag and queenkitty...thanks so much!!!

eye.bag...I would love to see your magazine clutches!


----------



## Chanticleer

If I'm not mistaken, I think they sell the Whiting and Davis bags on the Home Shopping Network ( not the vintage ones, but they had quite a variety of styles).  I seem to remember seeing them on there when I was flipping channels.


----------



## Chanticleer

S'Mom said:


> Wow Sherri, I've been reading about Whiting and Davis bags and now to see one!  Thanks for posting the pic and I'm on my way to visit your web-site right now!




I posted a response and forgot to include your above post.  As I mentioned in that post, the Home Shopping Network sells the Whiting and Davis bags.


----------



## ecmf

this thread is great, you all have beautiful vintage bags

i have a few vintage bags i should post. I have a vintage Lanvin and some others without names


----------



## doreenjoy

^^ Please do post pics!


----------



## Coach Outlet

That's a very unique bag


----------



## airborne

luv the croc bag!!


annemerrick said:


> And just a few more....
> 
> 1.  Fendi clutch- $20 Estate Sale
> 
> 2.  Tooled leather Bag- $24 Ebay
> 
> 3.  Magazine CLutch- @ $45 Ebay purchase.  This one I hated to buy, because my mother has 2 in boxes somewhere that I am dying to find!
> 
> 4.  Suede/Snake clutch- $4 Antique Fair
> 
> 5.  Croc frame bag- given to me by my Mother!


----------



## cralleycat

I just started collecting vintage frame bags in skins. I only have 2 so far.. an argentinian black caiman accordian frame and a chocolate brown lizard both from the 50's. I also have a couple of quirky hippie bags from the 60's and 70's with my favorite being a tote made from an old Sonny and Cher Album and Album Cover


----------



## Dancing Nancies

I have a teeny tiny collection of vintage Coach bags! I was regretting buying them after I won on eBay, but when they arrived to my house I just fell in love immediately. The leather is so soft and I like knowing that I own something completely different than what's really popular today.


----------



## fashion_mom1

I like Vintage LV.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I adore vintage.  It's gorgeous, supple, rich - and just plain fabulous.


----------



## temo

I agree.  Love vintage!  Wish we saw more of it here.


----------



## peafleut

I love vintage pieces. At the moment I collect vintage Chanel purses and have four purses and am witing on my 5th.


----------



## temo

peafleut said:


> I love vintage pieces. At the moment I collect vintage Chanel purses and have four purses and am witing on my 5th.


 
Would love to see photos if possible.  My sister has a love for vintage Chanel, as well.


----------



## gratefull

Hi, funny that you started this thread (cool)... I was thinking about this. 

The last year or two I was collecting vintage bags.  Humbly, of course, I don't have more than say, 10.

Really fun cause they are so unique. People always comment, too.  ("Hey, where'd you get that!!  Very cool!")

I got a 50's crocodile kelly style A-frame box style bag, a long and narrow lizard bag (50's).
A 60's black vinyl  kelly style bag.  So fun!  A "mod" vinyl purse too!

Among others.  Some box bags, small train case bags, (look like small steamer trunks), gold lame, etc...


----------



## peafleut

temo said:


> Would love to see photos if possible.  My sister has a love for vintage Chanel, as well.



Sure, here's a family pic.


----------



## Coach10619

That Coach is the most gorgeous vintage Coach i've ever seen!  I love vintage bags but, there are only a select few vintage Coach bags that IMO are truely gorgeous bags and I've never seen a Vintage Coach this beautiful before.  You should post it in the Reference section on the Coach subforum, if you haven't already.  




mzbag said:


> Vintage Coach Evening Bag Madison Collection
> 
> Vintage Gucci Pappillon
> 
> Vintage Gucci Joy Avatar
> 
> A few of my Vintage handbags.


----------



## Coach10619

I have 2 Coach bags that, I think, could be considered vintage ( or classic ) Coach.  
I got them both at my local goodwill.  I don't remember exactly when I paid but, I know I didn't pay over $10 total for both of them.  
I have yet to carry either of these.  I bought the white one mostly because it was made in the USA and Coach don't make them here anymore and I really like the black one, it's really plain and simple but, not really something I would normally carry.  I just like having them


----------



## ecmf

doreenjoy said:


> ^^ Please do post pics!


 

here is a few, i need to take a pic of the Lanvin. 

This is a vintage snake skin bag that was my grans (no brand)






Some vintage metal mesh bags that were my mums and grans Brands include Oroton, Glomesh and Park lane






Some matching metal mesh accessories that were my mums, grans and a few of the bay


----------



## ecmf

cralleycat said:


> I just started collecting vintage frame bags in skins. I only have 2 so far.. an argentinian black caiman accordian frame and a chocolate brown lizard both from the 50's. I also have a couple of quirky hippie bags from the 60's and 70's with my favorite being a tote made from an old Sonny and Cher Album and Album Cover


 

Oh please post pics, i would love to see them


----------



## ecmf

peafleut said:


> Sure, here's a family pic.


 

they are beautiful


----------



## papertiger

canadianstudies said:


> Whiting and Davis, circa 1920, silver mesh and trim (can you believe entire purses used to be made out of silver?)
> 
> I plan on getting it framed in a shadow box.



 AMAZING!!


----------



## ecmf

^^^stunning *canadianstudies*


----------



## doreenjoy

Thank you! I love that mesh compact! I have a few old Whiting & Davis gold mesh pieces. 


That vintage snake piece is beyond glam. SO elegant! Your grandmother must have been quite a fashionista.


----------



## ecmf

doreenjoy said:


> Thank you! I love that mesh compact! I have a few old Whiting & Davis gold mesh pieces.
> 
> 
> That vintage snake piece is beyond glam. SO elegant! Your grandmother must have been quite a fashionista.


 

no probs and thanks for the lovely reply. i would love to see pics of your Whiting and Davis mesh pieces. 

Yes my gran loved her bags lol, she is in a nursing home now and everytime i see her she makes a comment on my bag lol, she LOVES my LV vernis bellevue and she also tells you if she does not like your bag .


----------



## doreenjoy

^^ You'll have to tell your gran that people on the Internet were raving about her snake bag.


----------



## ecmf

^^^lol she has no idea what a computer is


----------



## ecmf

speaking of computers, you may like this *Doreenjoy*, this typewriter was my grandpa's (her husband) sadly he has passed away but my mum learned to type on it and just never got rid of it. One day mum pulled it out of storage and guess what i saw??? Now its not the Same Hermes but still i love it.


----------



## doreenjoy

How cool is that typewriter?!?   

Thanks for posting those photos. I love old typewriters, but don't have room to keep them.


----------



## ecmf

Hey im glad you like it, i would also like to collect them but most are selling on the bay in the US and shipping to Australia is huge. 

I still need to take pics of the Lanvin. its a black satin clutch with beading on the front.


----------



## SOHara

Hi guys!
Vintage bags are what I'm into! When I buy a bag, I buy vintage and especially love Art Deco! I also have a few of the 1957 3-in-1 L&M bags! I think they are what started this Vintage bag interest. 
Please see links :
- Corbeau Curio Ostrich Handbag that I just bought for £20 ($30 USD)!
https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=59a7a36fbf&view=att&th=126c52195b1b1578&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=f_g5ls5p3t0&zw
https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=59a7a36fbf&view=att&th=126c52195b1b1578&attid=0.3&disp=inline&realattid=f_g5ls5v7c2&zw
https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=59a7a36fbf&view=att&th=126c52195b1b1578&attid=0.8&disp=inline&realattid=f_g5ls6bv57&zw
-Alligator clutch
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...787031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_878wt_1165
-Ostrich clutch
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...787848&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_872wt_1165
-Dark Chocolate Brown Suede with Marcasite clasp
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...895290&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
-Art Deco Black Silk
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...997889&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
-I got this for my mom for her birthday!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...218081&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_931wt_1165
-I found a cream-colored beaded clutch with leaf design, for $25 USD, that has World War II history (see attachment): Ebay seller's mother had a friend. This friend's son was in the US Navy and stationed at Pearl Harbor. He gave this bag to his mother (the afore-mentioned friend) for Mother's Day 1940. He died in the bombing attack on Pearl Harbor. He was on one of the ships destroyed that day; either the Oklahoma or the Arizona. 
The mother never used the bag, and before she died mid-1950s she gave it to the Ebay seller, 16 at that time; who never used it. I prob'ly won't either. It'll be a good display piece for whenever I settle in one city long enough to set up house (grad student in UK who has study abroad to continent in September)!
-Gracie Fields' purse
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200433276788&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_748wt_1165
-Lilac clutch
http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=24027587
-Brown beaded Nubuck Suedehttp://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=23993543
-60s Black Cobra Clutch/Handbag (see attachment)
-80s-90s Silver Cobra Clutch/Shoulder Bag (see attachment)
-70s Cocoa Brown Elephant Shoulder Bag (see attachment)

I'm also in vintage clothes, specifically 1960s coats. I have a Kennedy-era-esque black wool coat with velvet collar, a mid-60s bright red wool, double-breasted, fitted coat, a double-breasted Camel coat, and a late 60s 3/4 length choc. brown leather coat lined with rabbit fur and has a Red fox collar with wrap belt. Stamped "Devon Nappa Made in England". It's amazing! I call it my Russian spy coat! Best part? Only £70 (~ $110 USD)!


----------



## lunette

I've got one that's really fabulous, a deco bag, from Germany between the wars.  I've got it for sale, though, so can't post pics or anything else here.  darn, with I'd known about you gals first so you could have seen it.  Well, I wonder if after it's sold I could post them.  Anyway, it's blue suede and calf with mother of pearl clasp, in absolutely pristine condition.  I haven't listed anything there, but in doing research I found Etsy to be a really great resource.  I really like the feel there, and they have some super knowledgeable sellers of vintage wear.  I found some amazing shoes.  Kind strange, though, because all/ most of the ones they have are narrow widths.  Wonder what that's about?  anyway, I buy and sell vintage bags all the time, and I'm really glad to find you all!


----------



## eye.bag

Great post! I collect magazine clutches circa 70s... don't know if that is vintage enough though! first saw it on Sex and the City and it started my craze!


----------



## lunette

eye.bag said:


> Great post! I collect magazine clutches circa 70s... don't know if that is vintage enough though! first saw it on Sex and the City and it started my craze!



well, that's 30 or 40 years old now, personally I think that qualifies!


----------



## zippy14u

I love vintage(that's about all I have). Lately, I've been going after vintage Coach. I go to the Flea Market(religiously) every Sunday. There is a little shop here in Santa Cruz that has some really beautiful vintage hand/clutch bags. Mint condition. If I were into it, I'd be there all the time.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

if I had the money I would get a vintage Chanel... but sadly I don't! 
I do however have a vintage crocodile clutch that I got at a flea market for 10 euros (and it's real!) I love it! I also have tons of quilted leather (chanel style) vintage bags that I LOVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I have a lot of vintage bags all are Coach.. they are so well made and the colors are so different from todays bags...


----------



## oggers86

Sophie-Rose said:


> i*f I had the money I would get a vintage Chanel... but sadly I don't! *
> I do however have a vintage crocodile clutch that I got at a flea market for 10 euros (and it's real!) I love it! I also have tons of quilted leather (chanel style) vintage bags that I LOVE!!!!!!!!



I plan on buying a Chanel next year and am now considering vintage, especially after reading this thread but it depends what there is out there at the time! I also like the history of LV and would like to find a vintage bag one day...I love the older LV trunks but unless I win the lottery I can only dream


----------



## HBLover1908

I have this vintage bag that I brought at a thrift store years ago. It has been in my attic holding dog toys for about 5 years. It's Etienne Aigner. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## chanel_lovver

I've been loving vintage bags lately!  I love hitting up my local thrift shops to see if I can find treasures- nothing too fab lately but love the search!


----------



## mzbag

I love vintage bags, hats, clothes, shoes and cars! LOL  

Just wanted to show pics of my vintage Pancaldi exotic crocodile heels! 

These were a gift.


----------



## love my dogs

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS I just aked on a topic called CLASSY made in USA that is a vintage bag. I just bought THREE tonight from the UK gorgeous will take pics once they arrive and post. I love vintage anything. I especially love the patent vintage bags.


----------



## love my dogs

temo said:


> I'd like to share some of my "vintage girls" with you. I love them all!
> The first pic is _bienen davis_ (perhaps late 40's/early 50's)
> The second pic is _dofan_ of france (box leather - late50's/early60's)
> The third pic is _koret (_don't know the year)
> The fourth/fifth pic's are _Tarkor_ of Spain (don't know the year, but VERY old, I think) it opens from both sides, front and back, and on one side is this compact complete with ostrich feather puff - there's still some extremely soft talcum powder inside - it smells heavenly!)
> If anyone can provide any info on these to me, I would be forever grateful! It' so hard to research them! Haven't had much luck with that.




OMG I love that little one at the bottom wow


----------



## ashtray-girl

HBLover1908 said:


> I have this vintage bag that I brought at a thrift store years ago. It has been in my attic holding dog toys for about 5 years. It's Etienne Aigner. Anyone know anything about it?


 

http://www.etienneaigner.com/Company


----------



## clutchbag

I loooooove vintage bags. I have 2 collections - Bellestone alligator and lizard handbags, and Arts and Crafts embossed/tooled leather bags. I don't carry the Arts and Crafts bags (they are very small and flat and have room for nothing more than a mirror and a comb!) but I do carry the Bellestones. They always make me feel so darned gracious and ladylike


----------



## mzbag

Vintage Etra coco suede clutch with gold chain shoulder strap.


----------



## mzbag

Vintage Winkelman's kisslock beaded purse


----------



## Graciella

I have lots of vintage bags, but this one has to be my favourite: Vintage (= 20+ years old) Hermes Bolide in Rouge H from 1982! It's older than me


----------



## love my dogs

clutchbag said:


> I loooooove vintage bags. I have 2 collections - Bellestone alligator and lizard handbags, and Arts and Crafts embossed/tooled leather bags. I don't carry the Arts and Crafts bags (they are very small and flat and have room for nothing more than a mirror and a comb!) but I do carry the Bellestones. They always make me feel so darned gracious and ladylike




I would love to see those bags. I just bought FOUR and cant wait to get them three from UK one from the USA all from the 40's 60's all black all patent leather all hand carry, I cant wait to get them. Arent they the most elegant things around? Do people stare at your bags? Soon as I get them i will take and post pics.


----------



## Blackpatent

love my dogs said:


> I would love to see those bags. I just bought FOUR and cant wait to get them three from UK one from the USA all from the 40's 60's all black all patent leather all hand carry, I cant wait to get them. Arent they the most elegant things around? Do people stare at your bags? Soon as I get them i will take and post pics.


 
Please show pictures when they arrive. When you think "vintage", black patent clutches and carrys always show up near the top of the list!


----------



## Blackpatent

Bagbaby said:


> I love, love, love, vintage bags some of them are exquisitely made. I particularly look for bags that can be worn today. I am building a collection of Waldy bags, these were beautifully finished bags, made of the highest quality leather and materials and all to an exacting standard. They used to make bags for the Queen before they went out of business. I could go on and on but don't want to bore anyone!:shame:


 
Actually, it might have been a Waldy that the Queen carried when she arrived in Canada.


----------



## love my dogs

Blackpatent said:


> Please show pictures when they arrive. When you think "vintage", black patent clutches and carrys always show up near the top of the list!




I cant wait, am biting fingernails, one has arrived and I missed the mail man so I need to go to the post office but since others are soon to come I would wait til Monday. Oneis navy patent I forgot. I am now looking at brown, beige and white but the prices lordy the prices but they are so dang elegant.


----------



## love my dogs

Blackpatent said:


> Actually, it might have been a Waldy that the Queen carried when she arrived in Canada.




I saw TWO waldies and I passed on them


----------



## Blackpatent

As one gets older, the more one realizes that what most of you consider "vintage" is what some of us consider "contemporary"!!!


----------



## love my dogs

Blackpatent said:


> As one gets older, the more one realizes that what most of you consider "vintage" is what some of us consider "contemporary"!!!




And as we get older, we realize the beauty of how well things were once made


----------



## sueb

HBLover1908 said:


> I have this vintage bag that I brought at a thrift store years ago. It has been in my attic holding dog toys for about 5 years. It's Etienne Aigner. Anyone know anything about it?


 


I frequent thrift stores and estate sales and have aquired many vintage bags that I can not let go of.  I picked up 2 Etienne Aigner today,  one of them is stunning.  I buy to sell, the resale value on these bags are very good, the company make shoes and belts as well and the quality of the leather and the workmanship is awesome.  You have a nice bag!


----------



## ladakini

Love love love vintage!

Great thread. I have a weakness for alligator from the 1800s and 1930-1940s. You cannot match the quality.


----------



## ladakini

Fantastic! And also a Vintage Skins fan, I see. 



SOHara said:


> Hi guys!
> Vintage bags are what I'm into! When I buy a bag, I buy vintage and especially love Art Deco! I also have a few of the 1957 3-in-1 L&M bags! I think they are what started this Vintage bag interest.
> Please see links :
> -60s Black Cobra Clutch/Handbag (see attachment)
> -80s-90s Silver Cobra Clutch/Shoulder Bag (see attachment)
> -70s Cocoa Brown Elephant Shoulder Bag (see attachment)
> 
> I'm also in vintage clothes, specifically 1960s coats. I have a Kennedy-era-esque black wool coat with velvet collar, a mid-60s bright red wool, double-breasted, fitted coat, a double-breasted Camel coat, and a late 60s 3/4 length choc. brown leather coat lined with rabbit fur and has a Red fox collar with wrap belt. Stamped "Devon Nappa Made in England". It's amazing! I call it my Russian spy coat! Best part? Only £70 (~ $110 USD)!


----------



## Perfect Day

What a fabulous thread this is - I am loving it and so good to see so many people into this 



ladakini said:


> Fantastic! And also a Vintage Skins fan, I see.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

eye.bag said:


> Great post! I collect magazine clutches circa 70s... don't know if that is vintage enough though! first saw it on Sex and the City and it started my craze!


 

LOL They had them on SATC?   Great!!!!  I still have mine that I bought new when they were popular. Guess that makes me vintage. Figured it was unique enought that I better hang on to it.   It is a Vogue magazine cover.  
Would love to see pictures of your collection.


----------



## Jenny O

I recently went to a celebrity auction where they had a vintage Chanel, I actually didn't recognize who previously owned it but I would have died to have had that purse!  Then I saw the starting bid was $6,000.  But really some of my favorite vintage purses are those that I have found at antique shops or garage sales and look like they are worth much more than I actually paid.


----------



## emmakins

Just bought this vintage leather bag today. I think it was from the 80s. It was love at first sight!


----------



## KittyKat65

I am waiting for a Chanel XL Jumbo to arrive.  I believe it is from 1991.  Not really "vintage" per se, but "vintage" for Chanel.  I used to have a lot of lucite bags from the 40s and 50s when I lived in Australia.  My house was all vintage-y as well, but I sold it all when I moved to the States.  When I started collecting in the early '80s everything was so cheap compared to now.


----------



## frick&frack

I love vintage bags!  I collect vintage evening bags, & I have a few vintage leather & exotic day bags.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

emmakins said:


> Just bought this vintage leather bag today. I think it was from the 80s. It was love at first sight!


 
Very pretty bag. Any labels inside to indicate who's it is?


----------



## sarafina77

Graciella said:


> I have lots of vintage bags, but this one has to be my favourite: Vintage (= 20+ years old) Hermes Bolide in Rouge H from 1982! It's older than me


 
That is sooo beautiful!!!


----------



## emmakins

BEBEPURSE said:


> Very pretty bag. Any labels inside to indicate who's it is?



Afraid not. It's origin is a mystery!


----------



## c0uture

I have a vintage Fendi clutch, Dior makeup bag, Fendi messenger bag and Gucci messenger bag. Loveee vintage bags!

My favorite bag in my Vintage collection


----------



## kateincali

emmakins said:


> Just bought this vintage leather bag today. I think it was from the 80s. It was love at first sight!



this is gorgeous, nice find!

i would love to start a vintage collection but i don't know near enough about vintage bags to authenticate, and the majority of the ones i see are at places where it wouldn't be returnable if it wasn't.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

faith_ann said:


> this is gorgeous, nice find!
> 
> i would love to start a vintage collection but i don't know near enough about vintage bags to authenticate, and the majority of the ones i see are at places where it wouldn't be returnable if it wasn't.


 

Check out your local Goodwill or Salvation Army. You can pick them up for cheap and have the fun of researching the brand. I have got quite a collection in just the last few months and probably paid less than $10 for most.  The  brands I find go back to the 40-80's   ( ie Koret, MM, Corde, Whiting and Davis, Mademoiselle,Magid) Many brands that no longer exist.

Here's a good resource for the old brands

http://bagladyemporium.com/BLU/


----------



## ladakini

Great finds! One of my favorite threads.


----------



## Chanticleer

Graciella said:


> I have lots of vintage bags, but this one has to be my favourite: Vintage (= 20+ years old) Hermes Bolide in Rouge H from 1982! It's older than me



Beautiful bag!  Lucky lady!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I have a 40-year-old crocodile bag in excellent vintage condition that I bought at the flea market. I've seen so many scary looking vintage croc bags but this one's a rare gem. The scales are nice and even and the bag is a good size too!


----------



## kateincali

Thanks for the link! I don't have a goodwill, salvation army, or any sort of thrift store in my area, though, so the only places i can find vintage anything is the occasional market. if it was only a few dollars i would risk it, but everything's always around $30 or so and that adds up if they're fake.



BEBEPURSE said:


> Check out your local Goodwill or Salvation Army. You can pick them up for cheap and have the fun of researching the brand. I have got quite a collection in just the last few months and probably paid less than $10 for most.  The  brands I find go back to the 40-80's   ( ie Koret, MM, Corde, Whiting and Davis, Mademoiselle,Magid) Many brands that no longer exist.
> 
> Here's a good resource for the old brands
> 
> http://bagladyemporium.com/BLU/


----------



## tiggernic

This is my first & only piece of vintage (so far ) It's Mulberry, over 15 yrs old. I read somewhere it's late 80s early 90s. 
I  it!


----------



## temo

So many lovely finds ladies! I have *so* enjoyed this thread this morning!
To me there is nothing better than the aura of history & romance that surrounds a vintage "ladies" bag!


----------



## temo

Here's an old find that I don't think I posted here yet. No identifying marks on her whatsoever, but she is unique (navy blue) and the leather quality is oh-so-tdf!


----------



## loves

ooh lovely bags. i love this thread
will come back soon with some contributions of my own


----------



## La Vanguardia

*loves - *Please do share your vintage collection!!! Would love to see all of them. Is your croc Constance also vintage? It's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## alouette

La Vanguardia said:


> I have a 40-year-old crocodile bag in excellent vintage condition that I bought at the flea market. I've seen so many scary looking vintage croc bags but this one's a rare gem. The scales are nice and even and the bag is a good size too!


 
I'm dying!!  What a gorgy brown too.  Ugh, the beauty!


----------



## chanel_lovver

Here is my collection of vintage bags.... I'm sooo addicted now!!
The bag that started it all is a navy blue embossed leather bag from Saks Fifth Avenue purchased from Etsy- love love love!!  It's so gorgeous!





Another from Etsy- John Romain, love the horsebit detail





A vintage Bonnie Cashin slim tote for Coach- navy blue, thick supple leather, love love love!





Susan Gail burgandy leather- very similar to Hermes Constance





Another Susan Gail- navy blue kelly style


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Very nice. Those Susan Gails are so Hermesish.  Very pretty.


----------



## chanel_lovver

And continued....
Not sure how vintage this one is- they don't make this style anymore but this is Pierotucci, italian smooth black leather Kelly style.  




A gorgeous green Gold Pfiel handbag approx 20+ years old from Germany




Black Coach Rambler




Navy blue Dooney and Bourke




And finally a black textured italian leather from XXI Secolo -person I bought from said it was bought in St Barts-  looks just like an Hermes Constance.  I love this style, soooo classy!!




I have more that are in transit to me.  I just started purchasing vintage bags about 3 months ago, so I've been pretty bad :shame:


----------



## frick&frack

love the first croc bag!!!



chanel_lovver said:


> Here is my collection of vintage bags.... I'm sooo addicted now!!
> The bag that started it all is a navy blue embossed leather bag from Saks Fifth Avenue purchased from Etsy- love love love!! It's so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another from Etsy- John Romain, love the horsebit detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage Bonnie Cashin slim tote for Coach- navy blue, thick supple leather, love love love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan Gail burgandy leather- very similar to Hermes Constance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Susan Gail- navy blue kelly style


----------



## Chanticleer

chanel_lovver said:


> Here is my collection of vintage bags.... I'm sooo addicted now!!
> The bag that started it all is a navy blue embossed leather bag from Saks Fifth Avenue purchased from Etsy- love love love!!  It's so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another from Etsy- John Romain, love the horsebit detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage Bonnie Cashin slim tote for Coach- navy blue, thick supple leather, love love love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan Gail burgandy leather- very similar to Hermes Constance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Susan Gail- navy blue kelly style



All are gorgeous, but I love the Susan Gail Kelly style!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Some of my vintage bags. From left to right , top to bottom.

Dover, Corde,

Magid, MM Velour


----------



## frick&frack

this is my favorite vintage bag


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Love this!


----------



## katev

BEBEPURSE said:


> Some of my vintage bags. From left to right , top to bottom.
> 
> Dover, Corde,
> 
> Magid, MM Velour


 
Wow! What a gorgeous collection, congratulations!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you *alouette! *I  it and the color is indeed a very nice rich shade of brown. 



alouette said:


> I'm dying!!  What a gorgy brown too.  Ugh, the beauty!



Oh, *frick&frack! *What a special bag!



frick&frack said:


> this is my favorite vintage bag


----------



## linhhhuynh

love all these bags! they're so pretty


----------



## ladakini

frick&frack said:


> this is my favorite vintage bag



Just gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

lovely ladies!!!



annemerrick said:


> ^^^Love this!


 


La Vanguardia said:


> Oh, *frick&frack! *What a special bag!


 


ladakini said:


> Just gorgeous!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

katev said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous collection, congratulations!


 
Thanks!  Just a partial of my collection - the more unique ones


----------



## zippy14u

Aside from my vintage Coach collection(the main one), I've been able to find a vintage Hermes (Fonsbelle), Givenchy(don't know/can't find any information), Bottega Veneta, and a very old Chanel Jumbo Caviar Flap. Will post pics when I get home


----------



## alouette

^can't wait.  Sounds divine!


----------



## zippy14u

zippy14u said:


> Aside from my vintage Coach collection(the main one), I've been able to find a vintage Hermes (Fonsbelle), Givenchy(don't know/can't find any information), Bottega Veneta, and a very old Chanel Jumbo Caviar Flap. Will post pics when I get home



From left to right: Chanel Jumbo Caviar, Hermes Fonsbelle, Givenchy shoulder bag, Bottega Veneta small crossbody


----------



## alouette

Zippy - wow....speechless.  Great finds....where the heck can I find a mint Givenchy vintage bag?? Lol. The ones seen In this thread are so inspiring.


----------



## zippy14u

alouette said:


> Zippy - wow....speechless.  Great finds....where the heck can I find a mint Givenchy vintage bag?? Lol. The ones seen In this thread are so inspiring.



In getting the Givenchy authenticated here at the forum, they could only tell me that it was authentic and vintage. No idea of the name of the bag(if it has one)


----------



## alfiemom

My husband is cleaning our mother's basement and came across some vintage bags.  I can't find info on them.  Can anyone on this thread help?
Wallback made in Hong Kong; Ané made in Italy.


----------



## frick&frack

^you ought to google those names...


----------



## mothbeast

Never mind embeddign isn't working.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

alfiemom said:


> My husband is cleaning our mother's basement and came across some vintage bags. I can't find info on them. Can anyone on this thread help?
> Wallback made in Hong Kong; Ané made in Italy.


 

  Contacting this site owner might offer some help.

http://bagladyemporium.com/


----------



## BEBEPURSE

zippy14u said:


> Aside from my vintage Coach collection(the main one), I've been able to find a vintage Hermes (Fonsbelle), Givenchy(don't know/can't find any information), Bottega Veneta, and a very old Chanel Jumbo Caviar Flap. Will post pics when I get home


 

Did you ever get the pics posted?


----------



## mothbeast

so mine aren't name designers but here are a few of my favorite vintage pieces

Italian frame purse






Corde clutch





Edwardian patterned leather bag


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Here are the pictures of my vintage bag... Most are either gucci or coach...

_COACH MADISON DRAKE BRIEFCASE_
_GUCCI VINTAGE SHOULDER BAG_
_GUCCI GG PLUS BROWN WEB BOSTON_
_GUCCI JACKIE BARDOT_


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Here are the rest...

_GUCCI BLUE WEB BOSTON_
_NAVY BLUE VINTAGE CLUTCH - FROM 1940 MADE IN ENGLAND_
_ESCORT BAG... LIZARD..._
_COACH GRAMERCY LEATHER SATCHEL_


----------



## papertiger

I haven't been on this thread for a while but I love what I have found today

*c0uture* Always nice to see vintage Gucci

*tiggernic* So darn cute Mulberry and I bet it's beautifully made 






*temo * another great vintage bag 






*chanel_lovver * All your vintage beautys look great but I am wowed by you TDF Bonnie Cashin

*BEBEPURSE* all of your evening purses are to elegant, I have one just like the gold beaded, just a little bigger.






*frick&frack* I am not surprised that is your favourite, its just a very, very special evening bag


----------



## papertiger

*Zippy* - you kill me (but in a good way LOL)






*mothbeast* Amazing collection, can you imagine how much those bags would be if they were new now?

*COACH ADDICT* You really are a purse connoisseur, new and old.


----------



## papertiger

Here are some more (but not all) I have bought more recently

Gucci silk gross-grain and silk satin evening from the early 1970s







Gucci brown late-1960s croc and Gucci green early 1970s croc 






...and this is one I bought ages ago. It's a Korret (from the USA). It's a large 1950s frame bag with pull out travel multiple-pocket pouch (that's at the front that looks like a front pocket) and it has a separate purse and mirror case in the same scarlet leather and gross-grain silk as the interior. Very undervalued brand IMO.


----------



## frick&frack

papertiger--  I love the vintage croc!!!  I need to take a pic of mine...


----------



## Vintage my dear

I have tons of vintage bags but my favorite maker was Koret. They were a New York outfit that did exquisite bags from the finest materials (1940s - the 70s I THINK but don't quote me). I once saw a dyed blue alligator Koret from the 1950s. That was years ago and I'm STILL kicking myself for not buying it!


----------



## dyyong

I used to collect vintage gucci, now I'm only down to 2, my MIL bought me a vintage alligator? crocodile?  bag in pink last year, it's very elegant unfortunately I didn't have chance to use her yet  will post picture soon!!


----------



## alfiemom

alfiemom said:


> My husband is cleaning our mother's basement and came across some vintage bags.  I can't find info on them.  Can anyone on this thread help?
> Wallback made in Hong Kong; Ané made in Italy.



Thank you for this link.  I'm so new to this and want to dispose of these bags.  I will try the owner of the link.


----------



## andic2010

I just bought a vintage Menes Friers alligator bag. Anyone know anything about the designer or what sort of value it has? Photos attached. Thanks


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Vintage my dear said:


> I have tons of vintage bags but my favorite maker was Koret. They were a New York outfit that did exquisite bags from the finest materials (1940s - the 70s I THINK but don't quote me). I once saw a dyed blue alligator Koret from the 1950s. That was years ago and I'm STILL kicking myself for not buying it!


 
Yes Koret made some lovely bags. I snagged a nice red leather and stud one at the Salvation Army in almost new condition.

I believe, in my research, they actually made bags (contracted) for LV and Dior.

http://www.joanhansen.com/koret_background.html


----------



## linhhhuynh

these vintage bags are amazing!


----------



## Vintage my dear

Thats a great link Bebepurse! I did not know Koret started in the late 20s. Nor did I know they contracted for such high end names. It makes sense though, their craftsmanship and materials are the finest I have ever seen in vintage bags.


----------



## Compass Rose

I love this thread.  In my opinion, even the premier designers are doing their very best to slack off on quality these days, but continue to inflict higher prices on us from season to season.  This is the reason why I think vintage bags are so much more inviting, especially if you like thicker leather, more substantial hardware, and beautiful lining.  Vintage Dooney comes to mind....from at least 15 years ago, at least.  And older Koobas, of course.


----------



## mzbag

Lovely vintage exotics ! Beautiful !


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Compass Rose said:


> I love this thread. In my opinion, even the premier designers are doing their very best to slack off on quality these days, but continue to inflict higher prices on us from season to season. This is the reason why I think vintage bags are so much more inviting, especially if you like thicker leather, more substantial hardware, and beautiful lining. Vintage Dooney comes to mind....from at least 15 years ago, at least. And older Koobas, of course.


 
I agree and they are so much fun to hunt for and the great deals. My dream is to someday discover a Chanel or Dior or Hermes bag at SA or GW. Almost thought I had a Dior this summer but it turned out to be an awesome leather fake.


----------



## bagshopr

I used to have a couple of Enid Collins canvas bags with the big jeweled designs on the front.  I loved them!


----------



## tastefashion

Here is my only one vintage Chanel tote, my HB likes this bag very much and he thought it's even prettier than my new chanel flap.


----------



## ARDENKA

OMG *tastefashion*, i love your bag! my bestie has it in black, but i think the red is so much better looking!! I better start stalking ebay. haha

Here are some pics of my newly acquired chevron caviar camera bag





The interior is cloth and comes with a detachable make up bag. 









i really love the bag, just wish the chains were longer so i can wear it cross-body style. I'm short!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^that is one of the nicest Chanels i've EVER seen! may i ask how much it was, if you don't mind?


----------



## meimeismommy

i'm loving the chevron camera bag.  what are the dimensions of this bag?


----------



## ARDENKA

The dimensions are 9 1/2" x 6" x 3".  It's the same size as the m/l double chained. 
I just need to get the chains longer. I'm plotting what i should do next.


----------



## Vanilka

I found this in a thrift store today. There's a metal tag inside saying "Yves Saint Laurent, Made in France"  Anybody has any idea what it is? It looks like that kind of bag that is given as a gift with cosmetics or magazine subscription. The design looks 70' to me.


----------



## linhhhuynh

^wow, that's so pretty! it doesn't look like a bag given for free IMO - is that real leather trim (probably is, it looks immaculate!)


----------



## linhhhuynh

OMG this is SO pretty!! (NOT my ad!!) vintage Gucci, no bids @$99 






please someone buy it so i don't. . .


----------



## Vanilka

I'm not sure about the trim - it looks like leather on the wrong side, but there's no patina and it looks more like synthetic to me. The grey "canvas" is definitely embossed plastic. The only sign of wear is on the metal tag inside.


----------



## aprillsrin

linhhhuynh said:


> OMG this is SO pretty!! (NOT my ad!!) vintage Gucci, no bids @$99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please someone buy it so i don't. . .




OMG that is gorgeousssss.  I could picture myself carrying it now and the price is not bad at all (or is it? I don't really know, it doesn't sound bad to me!).  If i'm not waiting for my new Bbag, I would buy it this instance


----------



## ImAChanelAddict

I love vintage kelly bags especially by Susan Gail for Bellido


----------



## DizzyFairy

COACH ADDICT said:


> Here are the pictures of my vintage bag... Most are either gucci or coach...
> 
> _COACH MADISON DRAKE BRIEFCASE_
> _GUCCI VINTAGE SHOULDER BAG_
> _GUCCI GG PLUS BROWN WEB BOSTON_
> _GUCCI JACKIE BARDOT_
> 
> View attachment 1316204
> 
> 
> View attachment 1316205
> 
> 
> View attachment 1316206
> 
> 
> View attachment 1316207




i really really like ur vintage guccis... how it is all color matched.. i started collecting it but gave up because the gucci was peelling too much.. drove me nuts!


----------



## No Cute

Can I post pics here to identify some bags?


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Anyone familiar with Letisse or Kenar handbag brands. Both are out of business from the 80's so I can't find much info on them.


No Cute:
I don't see why not.


----------



## PinkCombatBoots

I love vintage handbags - they just seem to have so much more character. And you know there has to be a good story for each one. 

xxxxx
please read the rules


----------



## PinkCombatBoots

Love the saddle bag!


----------



## No Cute

Does anyone recognize these bags? Any ideas where or when they are from? Three evening bags and one tote that says "Puerto Rico."

I may want to keep the cylinder one...but how do I clean it up? These are so fun.


----------



## No Cute




----------



## No Cute

(My usual fuzzy picture.)


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Cute bags - keep them all. The metal one_ looks_ like silver. Try silver polish or a polishing cloth.


----------



## No Cute

I think it is silver, too. Kind of paranoid to clean it. Intend to keep it as I think it will hold up as a small every day bag (no use for evening bags in my Mommy life). Cant wait to take it out with jeans and a cool top and shoes.


----------



## annemerrick

Love all of the new bags posted in this thread!  I am a HUGE fan of vintage bags and honestly need to stop buying them!!


----------



## No Cute

annemerrick said:


> Love all of the new bags posted in this thread!  I am a HUGE fan of vintage bags and honestly need to stop buying them!!



Have you any thoughts on the time frame for these? Makers? There are no marks, but I really thought the mesh one, which needs a lot of work, was Whiting Davis. No lavel.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

No Cute said:


> Have you any thoughts on the time frame for these? Makers? There are no marks, but I really thought the mesh one, which needs a lot of work, was Whiting Davis. No lavel.


 

Don't think it's Whiting and Davis. 

You can try to shine of the frames of the beaded bags with a silver cleaning cloth too. Start on an inside spot to test.

might find some brand info here.

http://bagladyemporium.com/BLU/


----------



## dyyong

This was from MIL, vintage geniune crocodile pink satchel 
p.s. I got her about 2 years ago from MIL and still have no chance to carry her yet


----------



## dyyong

with this vintage Gucci had been hiding for 3 years


----------



## frashionelica

I love vintage Gucci! There are so many unique styles and fabric. Here's my little collection...

Large flora cross-body canteen bag w/ white leather and gold hardware





Navy monogram bucket bag w/ navy and red leather piping, gold hardware, and adjustable strap (shoulder to cross-body)





This one needs some TLC, but it is really cool.
Diagonal black and tan monogram w/ vachetta leather (lots of patina), gold hardware, and adjustable strap


----------



## papertiger

dyyong said:


> with this vintage Gucci had been hiding for 3 years



*dyyong* why have you been hiding this vintage beauty? 






Take some more pics and show us in the Gucci forum


----------



## papertiger

frashionelica said:


> I love vintage Gucci! There are so many unique styles and fabric. Here's my little collection...
> 
> Large flora cross-body canteen bag w/ white leather and gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy monogram bucket bag w/ navy and red leather piping, gold hardware, and adjustable strap (shoulder to cross-body)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one needs some TLC, but it is really cool.
> Diagonal black and tan monogram w/ vachetta leather (lots of patina), gold hardware, and adjustable strap




Love your little Flora round purse frashionelica


----------



## linhhhuynh

dyyong said:


> with this vintage Gucci had been hiding for 3 years



 i love this dyyong!



frashionelica said:


> I love vintage Gucci! There are so many unique styles and fabric. Here's my little collection...
> 
> Large flora cross-body canteen bag w/ white leather and gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy monogram bucket bag w/ navy and red leather piping, gold hardware, and adjustable strap (shoulder to cross-body)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one needs some TLC, but it is really cool.
> Diagonal black and tan monogram w/ vachetta leather (lots of patina), gold hardware, and adjustable strap



wow! your little floral Gucci is so amazingly cute!

Gucci has been my go-to for vintage as well. . here are my two finds


----------



## Love Of My Life

the bags are lovely...


----------



## annemerrick

Love the flora Gucci...so cute!  I posted a thread about this bag a few days ago, but in case you did not see it, I will show it off here!  I bought this from a friend who has had it for 25 years.  It was given to her by a lady who was in her 80's.  I have never seen anything like it (the pattern).


----------



## frashionelica

thank you *papertiger*, *linhhhuynh*, and *annemerrick*! The flora canteen bag is my favorite Gucci bag that I own! I ordered it off of ebay thinking it was going to be in okay condition and small, but it is in almost perfect condition, except for some flaking on the inside, and it is actually pretty big--its about the size of a large cereal bowl 

I love these vintage threads because I feel like you never know what all is out there when it comes to Gucci!


----------



## chloehandbags

annemerrick said:


> Love the flora Gucci...so cute! I posted a thread about this bag a few days ago, but in case you did not see it, I will show it off here! I bought this from a friend who has had it for 25 years. It was given to her by a lady who was in her 80's. I have never seen anything like it (the pattern).


 

Wow! That's beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

linhhhuynh said:


> i love this dyyong!
> 
> 
> 
> wow! your little floral Gucci is so amazingly cute!
> 
> Gucci has been my go-to for vintage as well. . here are my two finds



Both are just soooo nice


----------



## linhhhuynh

papertiger said:


> Both are just soooo nice



thank you  i'm on the hunt for something a bit more cognac and a little bit bigger. but Gucci!


----------



## baglover90

What lovely bags!! My sister would love them all!! ((she totally into the vintage bags))


----------



## Louise26

frashionelica said:


> I love vintage Gucci! There are so many unique styles and fabric. Here's my little collection...
> 
> Large flora cross-body canteen bag w/ white leather and gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy monogram bucket bag w/ navy and red leather piping, gold hardware, and adjustable strap (shoulder to cross-body)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one needs some TLC, but it is really cool.
> Diagonal black and tan monogram w/ vachetta leather (lots of patina), gold hardware, and adjustable strap


OMG! frashionelica - we're flora twins! I've never seen anyone else carry the cross-body canteen!!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

I saw this bag in an antique store last weekend and I almost bought it, but I had no clue how to tell if it was authentic or not and they don't take refunds. I think they had it priced at $75. Is that a good price? It's so cute!!



frashionelica said:


> I love vintage Gucci! There are so many unique styles and fabric. Here's my little collection...
> 
> Large flora cross-body canteen bag w/ white leather and gold hardware


----------



## frashionelica

SkipToMyLou said:


> I saw this bag in an antique store last weekend and I almost bought it, but I had no clue how to tell if it was authentic or not and they don't take refunds. I think they had it priced at $75. Is that a good price? It's so cute!!



Definitely an awesome price! I paid $125 for mine!! It is such a perfect summer bag. Go for it!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

frashionelica said:


> Definitely an awesome price! I paid $125 for mine!! It is such a perfect summer bag. Go for it!



Thanks!! I'll have to see if its still there!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

frashionelica said:


> Definitely an awesome price! I paid $125 for mine!! It is such a perfect summer bag. Go for it!



Just wanted to let you know I went back to get it! I'm so excited!


----------



## amazinggift

Ammietwist said:


> Oh, I've got a ton of them around here with the most expensive sitting in the bank (not leaving that sterling purse sitting around). There's the vintage Mexican leather, a crocodile purse, the odd clutch, and my personal favorites, Austrian petit point. The good stuff that is. To purchase one of my bags new would be over $3,000, and it cost me all of $115. I'm still giddy over that purchase.


 
Hi Ammietwist I have a Gucci Crocodile Porosus and I am not sure how much it is worth. I notice in your thread you spoke of owner a crocodile bag which is quite valuable. Currently there is one selling on ebay for £1,084 approx. 

I would appreciate any comments or if you could point me in the right direction.

Kind regards


----------



## HotRawr

*Thats so pretty I LOVE vintage handbags I have a Gucci Speedy that is large and blue with red its so pretty and a classic gucci bag! Vintage and trendy!*


----------



## kekillion

I just got a vintage Fendi bag. The seller said it was from the 80's. I questioned the authenticity and so took it to the Fendi ship near by. The woman at the store took a look at the purse and said that it was a fake because it didnt have the authentification mark on it which she said was a hologram. However, I have an old fendi from around this same period and it doesnt have a holorgram on it and I know it's real because I bought it at Nordstroms. do any of you have any experience with this type of thing? The seller swears that it's real, even after I told her I took it to the shop and they said it wasnt. She lead me to a link that talked about how fendi's from a certain time dont have serial numbers on them. Would love to know your thoughts if you have any. Thanks!


----------



## windycityaj

I like vintage bags too....even though I actually carried those Gucci styles back in the eighties, so they were new to me....lol.  I inherited a bunch from my mom and aunt too.


----------



## Vintage my dear

kekillion said:


> I just got a vintage Fendi bag. The seller said it was from the 80's. I questioned the authenticity and so took it to the Fendi ship near by. The woman at the store took a look at the purse and said that it was a fake because it didnt have the authentification mark on it which she said was a hologram. However, I have an old fendi from around this same period and it doesnt have a holorgram on it and I know it's real because I bought it at Nordstroms. do any of you have any experience with this type of thing? The seller swears that it's real, even after I told her I took it to the shop and they said it wasnt. She lead me to a link that talked about how fendi's from a certain time dont have serial numbers on them. Would love to know your thoughts if you have any. Thanks!


 
I am not an expert on vintage Fendi but I do know that the older bags did not have the hologram. I do however have a wonderful source for help with this. If you post your question on the Vintage Fashion Guild (you will have to google them I don't have the link off hand ) there are a couple of experts who can help you. Best of luck!


----------



## kekillion

Vintage my dear said:


> I am not an expert on vintage Fendi but I do know that the older bags did not have the hologram. I do however have a wonderful source for help with this. If you post your question on the Vintage Fashion Guild (you will have to google them I don't have the link off hand ) there are a couple of experts who can help you. Best of luck!


Thanks! Will take a look.


----------



## fairyzo

I got this bag in a little vintage boutique in Brighton. It doesn't even seem to have a brand but I love it. It's a mini twist lock satchel in tan leather - you can even use it as a clutch:


----------



## Alchemy48

I'm dieing to post pics my Beverly Hills grandmother's 40s and 50s vintage bags, because I don't know much about them, but she had exquisite taste.  I have a few more days to become a full member however.


----------



## Alchemy48

That is fantastic.  The tooled leather design, wow!


----------



## cursedpurse

Love vintage bags. Wish I could find more of them.


----------



## Alchemy48

Yes, I don't understand why there isn't more vintage discussion.  So many people love them. I'm coming back to this thread to post picture of my grandmother (from Beverly Hills) mid-century bags...they are to die for.


----------



## platinum_girly

I have 2 clutches that are vintage (well kinda) 

The first one definately is a vintage clutch, it was bought on E-bay for less than £10 but i absolutely LOVE it as i cannot do small clutches (i carry all but the kitchen sink around with me, lol!) and i love the difference in texture between the super soft leather and the patent leather:









The second is made from vintage, recycled leather and was made for me by Rokit (based in London) and was only about £35.00:


----------



## tlp2107

i adore vintage bags! i have a bunch i've inherited, so they're in no way a cohesive collection, but i also love vintage coach! it's amazing how cheap you can get them, and i think they're timeless. they can go chic or a little hipstery. adore.


----------



## katev

Today I found a Corde bag (from the 1940s?) in great condition at the Goodwill Store for $4! There are more pics of her here: 
http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/katev2/Corde Handbag Black/


----------



## temo

katev said:


> Today I found a Corde bag (from the 1940s?) in great condition at the Goodwill Store for $4! There are more pics of her here:
> http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/katev2/Corde Handbag Black/


 
Lovely!  What a treasure!


----------



## katev

temo said:


> Lovely! What a treasure!


 
Thanks, I was so pleased when I saw her sitting there!


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> Today I found a Corde bag (from the 1940s?) in great condition at the Goodwill Store for $4! There are more pics of her here:
> http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/katev2/Corde Handbag Black/


 
Wow, really pretty.  Love the shape and the gold edging!


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> Wow, really pretty. Love the shape and the gold edging!


 
I know, those wonderful "pocketbooks" from the 1940s are so chic and ladylike! 

Here is some info about Corde bags including pics of Joan Crawford and Jane Russell carrying them!

http://www.vintage-instyle.com/vintagepurses_corde.html


----------



## ladyash

frashionelica said:


> I love vintage Gucci! There are so many unique styles and fabric. Here's my little collection...
> 
> Large flora cross-body canteen bag w/ white leather and gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy monogram bucket bag w/ navy and red leather piping, gold hardware, and adjustable strap (shoulder to cross-body)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one needs some TLC, but it is really cool.
> Diagonal black and tan monogram w/ vachetta leather (lots of patina), gold hardware, and adjustable strap



I have to say how much I love love LOVE that gucci flora!!!! I need to track one down!


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> I know, those wonderful "pocketbooks" from the 1940s are so chic and ladylike!
> 
> Here is some info about Corde bags including pics of Joan Crawford and Jane Russell carrying them!
> 
> http://www.vintage-instyle.com/vintagepurses_corde.html


 

OMG...that just makes it even cooler!!   those photos are so awesome.  You could resell that for a good amount, if you could stand to part with her.  (Not sure I could.)


----------



## Jessi319

Here are a few of my Vintage bags. I have quite a few, and am having a really hard time getting my flicker page to share full sized images onto this forum. So here are some thumbnails:

1 & 2: a Koret with the attached little coin purse. She's in excellent shape. Great designer!

3: An Etienne Aigner handmade clutch in the trademark oxblood color.

4 & 5: A patent Lewis bag. 

will post more photos of others, hopefully larger.


----------



## pandorabox

platinum_girly said:


> I have 2 clutches that are vintage (well kinda)
> 
> The first one definately is a vintage clutch, it was bought on E-bay for less than £10 but i absolutely LOVE it as i cannot do small clutches (i carry all but the kitchen sink around with me, lol!) and i love the difference in texture between the super soft leather and the patent leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is made from vintage, recycled leather and was made for me by Rokit (based in London) and was only about £35.00:



Gorgeous clutch! Love them both esp that closure on the second one.


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> Here are a few of my Vintage bags. I have quite a few, and am having a really hard time getting my flicker page to share full sized images onto this forum. So here are some thumbnails:
> 
> 1 & 2: a Koret with the attached little coin purse. She's in excellent shape. Great designer!
> 
> 3: An Etienne Aigner handmade clutch in the trademark oxblood color.
> 
> 4 & 5: A patent Lewis bag.
> 
> will post more photos of others, hopefully larger.


 
I love the Koret bag, so chic!


----------



## katev

About a year ago I found an Edwards Ltd dark blue velvet bag at a yard sale for 45 cents. It is in near mint condition and it includes a little pocket mirror, comb, and the coin purse attached by a fine chain. You can see pictures of this pretty little bag attached to the first 2 messages at the link below: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/yard-sale-vintage-bag-find-for-45-cents-628741.html


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> About a year ago I found an Edwards Ltd dark blue velvet bag at a yard sale for 45 cents. It is in near mint condition and it includes a little pocket mirror, comb, and the coin purse attached by a fine chain. You can see pictures of this pretty little bag attached to the first 2 messages at the link below:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/yard-sale-vintage-bag-find-for-45-cents-628741.html


 
Wow is that a gorgeous bag!!!   I love these bags and their histories.  It makes me sad when beautiful bag makers are no longer in business and their quality was so great!


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> I love the Koret bag, so chic!


 
I think a previous post talks about Koret bags, but I love the following information from Bag Lady Emporium:



_In addition to the sale of Koret products, Koret, Inc. was the licensee for two of the world's most famous designer names, *Christian Dior* and *Hubert Givenchy*. In 1995, Koret became the licensee for *Pierre Cardin* handbags in the United States, Canada and Europe. The extraordinary success of Koret's licensed product led to the licensors' substantial conversion to proprietary operations." _


_For more details on Koret, Inc., check their web site at: _

_http://www.koretusa.com/koret_background.html#Koret%20Millennium%20Collection_


----------



## platinum_girly

pandorabox said:


> Gorgeous clutch! Love them both esp that closure on the second one.


 
Thankyou, i just love vintage clutches, the unique qualities are far more desirable to me than current styles


----------



## tootledee

Jessi319 said:


> Wow is that a gorgeous bag!!! I love these bags and their histories. It makes me sad when beautiful bag makers are no longer in business and their quality was so great!


   Lucky girl...what a gorgeous find!


----------



## pandorabox

platinum_girly said:


> Thankyou, i just love vintage clutches, the unique qualities are far more desirable to me than current styles



I completely agree!!


----------



## Jessi319

[URL]http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/6020/img1578rsz1.jpg[/URL][img/]

Susan Gail bag


----------



## Jessi319

darn, I can't get these images to show up in my post directly.  How do I do this???


----------



## Jessi319

Jessi319 said:


> darn, I can't get these images to show up in my post directly. How do I do this???


 
Never mind figured it out!! So, trying again: La France bag. It's a unique woolen bag with a cute tapestry top and a satin lining. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jessi319

Left to Right: Vintage Gucci (Accessory collection), an original Bonnie Cashin Small Shopper tote, and a Cashin derived design- the Skinny Tote (NYC)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## heather123

fairyzo said:


> I got this bag in a little vintage boutique in Brighton. It doesn't even seem to have a brand but I love it. It's a mini twist lock satchel in tan leather - you can even use it as a clutch:


 
That's so adorable! Isn't it amazing what you can find in vintage stores? Years ago I picked up a small but beautiful Speedy-type unbranded bag in tan leather. I used to love it, and then my mother-in-law swiped it and I didn't have the heart to confront her.


----------



## miah100

Went thrifting on Saturday, and I found the most amazing vintage Real alligator leather clutch! Its amazing!


----------



## natwallace

Hi guys, I have a friend who has an authentic chanel flap but it used to be her mom's and she has no authenticity card to go along with it, or at least she can't find it. My question is whether or not it's still a good piece to buy despite the fact that it doesn't have the authenticity and will it be worth anything without it? Thanks!


----------



## DD840

natwallace said:


> Hi guys, I have a friend who has an authentic chanel flap but it used to be her mom's and she has no authenticity card to go along with it, or at least she can't find it. My question is whether or not it's still a good piece to buy despite the fact that it doesn't have the authenticity and will it be worth anything without it? Thanks!



There are other ways to tell authenticity so some people don't mind if the card or sticker is missing on a purse, others do. You could take a look in the Chanel forum to get more information or opinions.


----------



## katev

I recently picked up a teal suede bag at the thrift store for $3. I got it just because I loved the color and vintage style. The interior is very clean but there are dirty areas and stains on the outside so I am going to have to try and clean it up. 

It was made by the Leather Factory in Independence Plaza in Montevideo, Uraguay! I figure the original owner bought it when her cruise ship stopped in the port. It is lined with teal-trimmed tan suede and it comes with a little matching tan coin purse. 

Here are a couple of pictures of the bag and there are more pics at the link below. I also found this photo on the internet of tourists shopping for bags at the Montevideo Leather Factory in the 1940s or 50s.

http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/katev2/Montevideo Leather Factory Teal Suede Bag/


----------



## SkipToMyLou

katev said:


> I recently picked up a teal suede bag at the thrift store for $3. I got it just because I loved the color and vintage style. The interior is very clean but there are dirty areas and stains on the outside so I am going to have to try and clean it up.
> 
> It was made by the Leather Factory in Independence Plaza in Montevideo, Uraguay! I figure the original owner bought it when her cruise ship stopped in the port. It is lined with teal-trimmed tan suede and it comes with a little matching tan coin purse.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the bag and there are more pics at the link below. I also found this photo on the internet of tourists shopping for bags at the Montevideo Leather Factory in the 1940s or 50s.



Your bag is so cute! The history you have found is so fun. I love finding a cool vintage bag and thinking about the woman who originally owned it. Awesome find!


----------



## Lelette

I recently got a so called "Chanel " bag by inheritage, without any authenticity card. Can you help to identify the bag model and the year of production. Below a couple of pictures for that purpose


----------



## pandorabox

SkipToMyLou said:


> Your bag is so cute! The history you have found is so fun. I love finding a cool vintage bag and thinking about the woman who originally owned it. Awesome find!



I agree very cool find and great looking bag!!!


----------



## katev

Lelette said:


> I recently got a so called "Chanel " bag by inheritage, without any authenticity card. Can you help to identify the bag model and the year of production. Below a couple of pictures for that purpose


 
Post your photos at this link to request Chanel Authentication, and use the format shown below for the request. Good luck!

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...el-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647.html 

Item: 
Listing number:
Seller: 
Link: 
Comments:


----------



## katev

SkipToMyLou said:


> Your bag is so cute! The history you have found is so fun. I love finding a cool vintage bag and thinking about the woman who originally owned it. Awesome find!


 


pandorabox said:


> I agree very cool find and great looking bag!!!



Thank you! I always like imaging the original owner and the history of a vintage bag and this little bag from Uraguay was even more attractive to me because it came from such an exotic land!

http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/katev2/Montevideo Leather Factory Teal Suede Bag/


----------



## BEBEPURSE

katev said:


> Post your photos at this link to request Chanel Authentication, and use the format shown below for the request. Good luck!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...el-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647.html
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:


 

She can try but they _generally_ don't authenticate after sales bags or already owned bags in that section ( been there, tried that)..... only bags currently up for sale with a link to the site selling the bag. Go figure


----------



## random22

Speaking of vintage... does anybody know the name of this beauty??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/limited-addition-vintage-chanel-clutch-bag-only-few-ever-made-/290612183165

(not my auction)


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Lelette said:


> I recently got a so called "Chanel " bag by inheritage, without any authenticity card. Can you help to identify the bag model and the year of production. Below a couple of pictures for that purpose


 

Not an expert but Chanel purses should have a serial number on a special label in it. If you don't see one in your bag I would question it's authenticity. Suggest for starters, go to Ebay or the /chanel authentication section on this site and look thru the Chanel bags for sale to see what type of labels people are posting to prove authenticity and compare yours..


----------



## katev

BEBEPURSE said:


> She can try but they _generally_ don't authenticate after sales bags or already owned bags in that section ( been there, tried that)..... only bags currently up for sale with a link to the site selling the bag. Go figure


 
Really! As a thrift store hunter for vintage bags, I find that disappointing!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

katev said:


> Really! As a thrift store hunter for vintage bags, I find that disappointing!


 
Yup I agree


----------



## Jessi319

I"d think part of the point of having an authentification thread is to help those who have no other way of authentification.  But I realize it's a voluntary giving of the authenticators time as well.


----------



## 69Margaux

Hi, my first post here. Tooled leather is my fav--Vanjor9.

I recently started collecting vintage bags and my rarest is a Martin Van Schaak custom made Alligator and one of his evening bags in purple lizard.


----------



## Jessi319

69Margaux said:


> Hi, my first post here. Tooled leather is my fav--Vanjor9.
> 
> I recently started collecting vintage bags and my rarest is a Martin Van Schaak custom made Alligator and one of his evening bags in purple lizard.


 
We'd love to see photos!!   sounds gorgeous


----------



## ilovevintage

I love vintage handbags. They are usually such high quality and well executed designs. They last years and add individuality to an outfit now. I buy and sell them, but I love every single one I buy and am sad to see them go. Glad to see so many fans here!


----------



## 69Margaux

I have the MVS posted for sale here:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/80613688/martin-van-schaak-purple-snakeskin?ref=pr_shop

It needs the handles repaired.


----------



## OldFashionLuver

Hi everyone im new here and forgive me if im crashing someone else's thread because i have no idea how all this works. I just have a question and was wondering if there was anyone here that could help me id my very old vintage clutch wristlet???? I question because im not even sure if that is the proper term to use when describing. i will try to insert a photo but if it doesnt its because i have no idea what im doing as mentioned already lol thanks for any help you can give me. also if no one can help to identify, maybe some of you could give me some terms to describe the bag when searching online???? thank you very much!!!!

http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/f...21063152013,"vp":"s","sb":5},"svm":{"v":"s"}}


----------



## SkipToMyLou

OldFashionLuver said:


> Hi everyone im new here and forgive me if im crashing someone else's thread because i have no idea how all this works. I just have a question and was wondering if there was anyone here that could help me id my very old vintage clutch wristlet???? I question because im not even sure if that is the proper term to use when describing. i will try to insert a photo but if it doesnt its because i have no idea what im doing as mentioned already lol thanks for any help you can give me. also if no one can help to identify, maybe some of you could give me some terms to describe the bag when searching online???? thank you very much!!!!
> 
> http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/f...21063152013,"vp":"s","sb":5},"svm":{"v":"s"}}



Hi and welcome to tPF!! For some reason the link isn't leading to a photo. Maybe try photobucket. Lots of people here use that and it works.


----------



## NorthSideGirl

Hi everyone, 

I have this lovely vintage Koret in patent leather.  I was wondering if anyone else knows anything about this particular bag, the style, year, etc.?  

I'm planning to sell it, although I am conflicted because the workmanship is so detailed and the clasp so unusual.  

Any help would be appreciated.  







I am having problems with the photo.  I have it uploaded here:  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/257/dsc04400mm.jpg/

TIA


----------



## Jessi319

NorthSideGirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have this lovely vintage Koret in patent leather. I was wondering if anyone else knows anything about this particular bag, the style, year, etc.?
> 
> I'm planning to sell it, although I am conflicted because the workmanship is so detailed and the clasp so unusual.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having problems with the photo. I have it uploaded here: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/257/dsc04400mm.jpg/
> 
> TIA


 
Here's a little history:  http://bagladyemporium.com/BLU/index.php?n=Main.KoretInc

I own a Koret and they are incredibly well made vintage bags.  The site I just gave you also sells bags and the best way to estimate a price is to just look at what other vaguely similar bags are selling for.  Sadly, I'm noticing that vintage bags just don't demand high prices in relation to their quality at times.  Unless it's a really premiere designer.  Good luck.  Beautiful bag.


----------



## NorthSideGirl

Jessi319 said:


> Here's a little history:  http://bagladyemporium.com/BLU/index.php?n=Main.KoretInc
> 
> I own a Koret and they are incredibly well made vintage bags.  The site I just gave you also sells bags and the best way to estimate a price is to just look at what other vaguely similar bags are selling for.  Sadly, I'm noticing that vintage bags just don't demand high prices in relation to their quality at times.  Unless it's a really premiere designer.  Good luck.  Beautiful bag.


 
Jessi319,  

Thank you so much!  I looked around online, but hadn't found that website for the bagladyemporium.  The information was very interesting, and given the times, gave some nice context to the other designers during that era.  

I've noticed that about Vintage bags, as well.  A vintage Louis commands far more than the Koret bags I've seen, yet the Koret I have has esquisite detail.


----------



## Jessi319

Yesterday while thrifting, I spotted this beauty. She was only $2.80!! This is such a beautiful example of Vintage framed purses. It's a Bienen-Davis. Still has the attached coin purse and mirror with satin pocket. In wonderful condition too!! Love the curvey lines of her with the kisslock top. 





By jessi319 at 2011-10-30





By jessi319 at 2011-10-30


----------



## NorthSideGirl

What a gorgeous bag!  On some levels, I'm surprised that these beauties haven't found much higher price tags after the Mad Men craze.  I've noticed the influence from the show on fashion, and many styles from the 60's are gracing their influence currently.  I was at a consignment Antiques reseller during the time Mad Men was featuring their "client" Lucky Strike.  There was a Lucky Strike logo'd ashtray from the 60's or 70's, and they were asking $60 plus tax (at that time, our rate was 10.25%)!  

Surely our lovely vintage bags of that era or there abouts should be worth more than an ashtray! But apparently the demand market for these bags is uneven in terms of value versus cost.


----------



## Jessi319

NorthSideGirl said:


> What a gorgeous bag! On some levels, I'm surprised that these beauties haven't found much higher price tags after the Mad Men craze. I've noticed the influence from the show on fashion, and many styles from the 60's are gracing their influence currently. I was at a consignment Antiques reseller during the time Mad Men was featuring their "client" Lucky Strike. There was a Lucky Strike logo'd ashtray from the 60's or 70's, and they were asking $60 plus tax (at that time, our rate was 10.25%)!
> 
> Surely our lovely vintage bags of that era or there abouts should be worth more than an ashtray! But apparently the demand market for these bags is uneven in terms of value versus cost.


 
I agree.  i was really hoping Mad Men would bring the vintage bag business along a bit.  Maybe it will help.  With Pan Am , and other shows like it coming out, it couldn't hurt.  We'll see.


----------



## mariani1966

I love Vintage bag of Chanel!


----------



## IFFAH

*Jessie319*, that's a cute vintage! The leather looks amazing and in good condition. $2.80 is a bargain.


----------



## baglands

I love all vintage bags and especially Lucite purses. I found a nice box purse that I thought was Lucite, but it tested positive for Bakelite.  Except for the hardware, it is in near mint condition. The name on the inside is Hardy.  I've only been able to find a few Bakelite Hardy box purses online, but no info on the maker.  There is one for sale on Etsy and the seller says that it is by the Hardy that produced Bakelite fishing gear. I checked the logo for the Hardy that produced the fishing gear and it's not like this logo at all, so I don't believe this box purse is from that maker.  Would anyone know if this Hardy could possibly be Will Hardy's (Wilardy) father that also manufactured purses under Handbag Specialties?  Will Hardy started working for his father in the late 40's.  It's odd that I've haven't been able to find any purses produced by his father to compare logos.  I'm hoping someone here knows something about this maker. Here is the purse. The last photo has the logo. - http://www.use.com/editset.pl?set=f2fafd8c82221dc9d2dc


----------



## Jessi319

baglands said:


> I love all vintage bags and especially Lucite purses. I found a nice box purse that I thought was Lucite, but it tested positive for Bakelite. Except for the hardware, it is in near mint condition. The name on the inside is Hardy. I've only been able to find a few Bakelite Hardy box purses online, but no info on the maker. There is one for sale on Etsy and the seller says that it is by the Hardy that produced Bakelite fishing gear. I checked the logo for the Hardy that produced the fishing gear and it's not like this logo at all, so I don't believe this box purse is from that maker. Would anyone know if this Hardy could possibly be Will Hardy's (Wilardy) father that also manufactured purses under Handbag Specialties? Will Hardy started working for his father in the late 40's. It's odd that I've haven't been able to find any purses produced by his father to compare logos. I'm hoping someone here knows something about this maker. Here is the purse. The last photo has the logo. - http://www.use.com/editset.pl?set=f2fafd8c82221dc9d2dc


 http://bagladyemporium.com/BLU/index.php?n=Main.Wilardy   Bag Lady Emporium/ Bag Lady University is the best place I've found for information but not sure if this will help.  Very cool bag!!


----------



## Serina

Count me in too! Got a vintage Emilio Pucci Clutch off a norwegian auction for like 20$ (seriously)... The girl had no idea what she was selling... the ad said "Nice brown clutch bag. I think it sais Emilio Pucci or something on the inside" I baught it thinking if it was a fake Itd still be worth the risk, but with the quality it turned out to be its obviously not a fake. It also had that facetted mirror that came with nice bags before with it intact.


----------



## temo

Serina said:


> Count me in too! Got a vintage Emilio Pucci Clutch off a norwegian auction for like 20$ (seriously)... The girl had no idea what she was selling... the ad said "Nice brown clutch bag. I think it sais Emilio Pucci or something on the inside" I baught it thinking if it was a fake Itd still be worth the risk, but with the quality it turned out to be its obviously not a fake. It also had that facetted mirror that came with nice bags before with it intact.


 
Nice find!  Would love to see a pic if possible?


----------



## Serina

temo said:


> Nice find! Would love to see a pic if possible?


 
No problem. Will Photobucket a few when I get home


----------



## Serina

temo said:


> Nice find!  Would love to see a pic if possible?



Here they are www.photobucket.com/puccivintage


----------



## temo

Serina said:


> Here they are www.photobucket.com/puccivintage


It's lovely!  Great color!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Serina said:


> Count me in too! Got a vintage Emilio Pucci Clutch off a norwegian auction for like 20$ (seriously)... The girl had no idea what she was selling... the ad said "Nice brown clutch bag. I think it sais Emilio Pucci or something on the inside" I baught it thinking if it was a fake Itd still be worth the risk, but with the quality it turned out to be its obviously not a fake. It also had that facetted mirror that came with nice bags before with it intact.



Congrats!! That is an awesome find!


----------



## Serina

temo said:


> It's lovely! Great color!


 
Thank you I think it was worth the 20-something $


----------



## Serina

SkipToMyLou said:


> Congrats!! That is an awesome find!


 
Thank you


----------



## temo

I'm so excited! Just found a vintage *Goldpfeil*, and it looks absolutely pristine! I love it!  The inside is this beautiful *Jade* colored silk and I swear it looks as if nothing has ever even been placed in it. I think it's from late 50's or early 60's. What do you think?


----------



## nafrate

temo said:


> I'm so excited! Just found a vintage *Goldpfeil*, and it looks absolutely pristine! I love it!  The inside is this beautiful *Jade* colored silk and I swear it looks as if nothing has ever even been placed in it. I think it's from late 50's or early 60's. What do you think?



That bag is fabulous! I wish I found such nice stuff at my local vintage stores.


----------



## Jessi319

stuffed amongst the other purses, with a $2.80 price tag, this didn't jump out at me, but I decided to pull her down and take a look. I love Koret bags!! This one is calfskin, and came complete with attached coin purse, mirror in satin cover with "Saks Fifth Avenue" stamped on it, and also, what seems to be a tortoise shell comb. It attaches to a golden spine which also holds a fingernail file, which I almost didn't catch til I accidentally realized the comb detaches and then I could see the file inside. What fun!! 




By jessi319 at 2011-11-21




By jessi319 at 2011-11-21




By jessi319 at 2011-11-21




By jessi319 at 2011-11-21


----------



## Shoebaglady

I was thrifting last week and on the floor was the beautiful burgundy leather bag.  I picked it up but didn't recognize the name immediately. I purchased it because the quality is outstanding and the colour is so lovely.  I phoned my DH to look up the name - I was spelling it as one word....."l..e..m..u..s..t..d..e..c..a..r..t..i..e..r" 
DH who collects watches recognized the name immediately LE MUST DE CARTIER.  I bought it and had it authenticated here on TPF by a lovely lady.  
So, here it is:


----------



## Shoebaglady

temo said:


> I'm so excited! Just found a vintage *Goldpfeil*, and it looks absolutely pristine! I love it!  The inside is this beautiful *Jade* colored silk and I swear it looks as if nothing has ever even been placed in it. I think it's from late 50's or early 60's. What do you think?


 
What a gorgeous bag!  I love it!  It is in such pristine condition and the green silk stands out!



Jessi319 said:


> stuffed amongst the other purses, with a $2.80 price tag, this didn't jump out at me, but I decided to pull her down and take a look. I love Koret bags!! This one is calfskin, and came complete with attached coin purse, mirror in satin cover with "Saks Fifth Avenue" stamped on it, and also, what seems to be a tortoise shell comb. It attaches to a golden spine which also holds a fingernail file, which I almost didn't catch til I accidentally realized the comb detaches and then I could see the file inside. What fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2011-11-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2011-11-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2011-11-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2011-11-21


 
Great find - i must admit, I am intrigued by the comb!


----------



## Jessi319

Shoebaglady said:


> What a gorgeous bag! I love it! It is in such pristine condition and the green silk stands out!
> 
> 
> 
> Great find - i must admit, I am intrigued by the comb!


 
Thanks!  since there's no signature on the comb, I have no idea if it is part of the bag ensemble.   I only have one other Koret and it didn't have a comb. I don't know if bags made for Saks were any different than others, either.


----------



## Jessi319

Shoebaglady said:


> I was thrifting last week and on the floor was the beautiful burgundy leather bag. I picked it up but didn't recognize the name immediately. I purchased it because the quality is outstanding and the colour is so lovely. I phoned my DH to look up the name - I was spelling it as one word....."l..e..m..u..s..t..d..e..c..a..r..t..i..e..r"
> DH who collects watches recognized the name immediately LE MUST DE CARTIER. I bought it and had it authenticated here on TPF by a lovely lady.
> So, here it is:


 
Holy cow that's awesome!!


----------



## temo

Shoebaglady said:


> I was thrifting last week and on the floor was the beautiful burgundy leather bag. I picked it up but didn't recognize the name immediately. I purchased it because the quality is outstanding and the colour is so lovely. I phoned my DH to look up the name - I was spelling it as one word....."l..e..m..u..s..t..d..e..c..a..r..t..i..e..r"
> DH who collects watches recognized the name immediately LE MUST DE CARTIER. I bought it and had it authenticated here on TPF by a lovely lady.
> So, here it is:


 
What a great find!  Congratulations!  I wonder what year it is from.  
(Interesting to note that Sofia Coppola did not really come up with this design for LV as some would have you believe.)  I recently picked up a Charles Jourdan bag at Winners that is similar.  Enjoy your find.


----------



## temo

Jessi319 said:


> stuffed amongst the other purses, with a $2.80 price tag, this didn't jump out at me, but I decided to pull her down and take a look. I love Koret bags!! This one is calfskin, and came complete with attached coin purse, mirror in satin cover with "Saks Fifth Avenue" stamped on it, and also, what seems to be a tortoise shell comb. It attaches to a golden spine which also holds a fingernail file, which I almost didn't catch til I accidentally realized the comb detaches and then I could see the file inside. What fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2011-11-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2011-11-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2011-11-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2011-11-21


 
Beautiful!  So Romantic.


----------



## Jessi319

temo said:


> I'm so excited! Just found a vintage *Goldpfeil*, and it looks absolutely pristine! I love it! The inside is this beautiful *Jade* colored silk and I swear it looks as if nothing has ever even been placed in it. I think it's from late 50's or early 60's. What do you think?


 
So pretty...that's the most gorgeous green lining.  Why isn't that color used more often, I wonder


----------



## GreyFeather

I've decided that now I've bought my first current season Mulberry I'm going to start going for Vintage pieces. I've always loved Vintage clothes and some older bags are just so unique and gorgeous. I only have one Vintage bag at the moment - an unidentifiable silver beaded clutch which I love!


----------



## Shoebaglady

temo said:


> What a great find!  Congratulations!  I wonder what year it is from.
> (Interesting to note that Sofia Coppola did not really come up with this design for LV as some would have you believe.)  I recently picked up a Charles Jourdan bag at Winners that is similar.  Enjoy your find.


 
It's funny that you mention Sofia Coppola LV because that is exactly what I thought when I picked it up!!!!!  I told DH that I love the SC LV bag but clearly Cartier (or someone else) designed it first.  

The TPF'er who authenticated it says that it is probably from the late 1970's b/c I can't seem to find a date stamp/code.

I really like Charles Jourdan handbags too!


----------



## temo

Shoebaglady said:


> It's funny that you mention Sofia Coppola LV because that is exactly what I thought when I picked it up!!!!! I told DH that I love the SC LV bag but clearly Cartier (or someone else) designed it first.
> 
> The TPF'er who authenticated it says that it is probably from the late 1970's b/c I can't seem to find a date stamp/code.
> 
> I really like Charles Jourdan handbags too!


 
 I recently saw a spread online where they showed her pouring over design sketches and leather swatches and quoted her as saying:

_&#8220;I had an idea of what I was looking for and couldn&#8217;t find&#8230; I think it must be every woman&#8217;s fantasy to dream up an ideal bag and shoe. It was great to be able to make exactly what you want.&#8221;  _

Too bad she didn't just check out Value Village.  haha    Shame on LV for recycling this "design" and charging almost $4000.00 in the process of claiming it to be their own! tsk, tsk.


----------



## Chesterpeter

Vintage Bags in my thought Vintage Airline Flight Bags....i like this mostly...nice post for this..thank you


----------



## Raven3766

I love vintage! I purchase my vintage at resales and estate sales.  I live for vintage.  I have never purchased on ebay. I just like to touch what I am purchasing. If I had to wait for someone to send it to me, I would burst.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

LOLOL, love this!  Made me miss my Gran very much.



ecmf said:


> Yes my gran loved her bags lol, she is in a nursing home now and everytime i see her she makes a comment on my bag lol, she LOVES my LV vernis bellevue and she also tells you if she does not like your bag .


 
I have been thru each and every page of this thread because I too, love Vintage handbags.  Thanks everyone, I have really enjoyed each post!


----------



## zippy14u

I also have a large collection of vintage bags(Vintage Dooneys from early 80's and Coach from mid 70's ***-****). Also vintage Gucci and a Hermes from 1982(non-Birkin/Kelly)


----------



## bagscraze

WOW!!!! I am totally jealous of you!! Ive been looking for a decent vintage Gucci bag for the longest!!! Mind posting pix ??? )



zippy14u said:


> I also have a large collection of vintage bags(Vintage Dooneys from early 80's and Coach from mid 70's ***-****). Also vintage Gucci and a Hermes from 1982(non-Birkin/Kelly)


----------



## bagscraze

Dont you love it when you finally found a bag that you have been wanting or looking for a while? Thats exactly what happened to me!!! After a long patient search for a Loewe bag, I ended finding this beauty on eBay!!! Not only it came in a pretty good condition, it also is also snakeskin!!! And Ive been dying for an exotic skin bag but could not afford one. Anywayz, enough with the babbling, here it is:


----------



## Raven3766

This is a Femme and the green purse is a Galleria Novita from Italy.
I found both of these at a church resale. I just love them! I also found a Prada and two Coaches and a Nine West. It's suede with a thick plastic buckle, too cute. I paid $60 for all of the bags. Sorry for the huge pictures, I don't know how to make them smaller.


----------



## foxgal

bagscraze said:


> Dont you love it when you finally found a bag that you have been wanting or looking for a while? Thats exactly what happened to me!!! After a long patient search for a Loewe bag, I ended finding this beauty on eBay!!! Not only it came in a pretty good condition, it also is also snakeskin!!! And Ive been dying for an exotic skin bag but could not afford one. Anywayz, enough with the babbling, here it is:


 
Wow, what a find!!! Amazing - congrats!


----------



## zippy14u

bagscraze said:


> WOW!!!! I am totally jealous of you!! Ive been looking for a decent vintage Gucci bag for the longest!!! Mind posting pix ??? )



Here she is(she still needs some cleaning)


----------



## papertiger

bagscraze said:


> Dont you love it when you finally found a bag that you have been wanting or looking for a while? Thats exactly what happened to me!!! After a long patient search for a Loewe bag, I ended finding this beauty on eBay!!! Not only it came in a pretty good condition, it also is also snakeskin!!! And Ive been dying for an exotic skin bag but could not afford one. Anywayz, enough with the babbling, here it is:



So pleased for you *bagscraze* 



zippy14u said:


> Here she is(she still needs some cleaning)



Congrats *zippy* you have some great vintage bags 

If its suede Gucci aftercare should be able to clean it. Is it an original Diana from the 1990s or a hobo with bamboo handle (like  Peggy)? Hard to tell from one pic.


----------



## arrora

I love vintage Gucci, Fendi, & Dior..if you study them enough you can find the most beautiful bags at amazing great deals. I have a vintage Fendi Python evening purse I just cherish and spent less than $100 on. I also have a large vintage Gucci Tote I use for work and it still looks brand new. If anyone ever needs an authentication on a vintage Gucci, Fendi, or Dior feel free to message me. =)


----------



## jessie jayne

Hi I am a huge fan of vintage bags.  I just purchased a Lucille de Paris  black alligator skin  with a silver filagree clasp and in perfect condition for a very reasonable sum.  Looking on the website of vintage skins a similar bag is being offered for 1,300. so i am pretty happy with my buy, not to mention i luv the bag and the history of it.


----------



## Iwantaspybag

jessie jayne said:


> Hi I am a huge fan of vintage bags.  I just purchased a Lucille de Paris  black alligator skin  with a silver filagree clasp and in perfect condition for a very reasonable sum.  Looking on the website of vintage skins a similar bag is being offered for 1,300. so i am pretty happy with my buy, not to mention i luv the bag and the history of it.



How about posting a picture?  Where did you find it?  Also I saw you post on the thread about what you would buy with 5K.  Have you found a good site for vintage Hermes?


----------



## arrora

Iwantaspybag said:


> How about posting a picture?  Where did you find it?  Also I saw you post on the thread about what you would buy with 5K.  Have you found a good site for vintage Hermes?


Just saw your post on looking for a Vintage Gucci, there are so many great ones and so many styles. I help authenticate the Vintage Gucci's on the forum. Here are two of my own. The first I use for work and it even holds a laptop, the second is my vintage gucci alligator I got at an amazing deal and I've seen it listed on ebay for over $1,000.

Just be patients and dont buy it around the holidays =)


----------



## jessie jayne

Iwantaspybag said:


> How about posting a picture? Where did you find it? Also I saw you post on the thread about what you would buy with 5K. Have you found a good site for vintage Hermes?


 Hi I will sent you a picture as soon as it arrives, and i am still looking all the time for sites with well priced vintage hermes, at the moment I would keep checking on the website of vintage skins, they get them from time to time and they sell immediatley.

I am talking about Hermes alligator from the 50's and 60's, the bags are just beautiful, timeless and so well made they still look new (provided the owner has looked after it)

The find of the lucille de paris was a one off fluke, but there is a great little webite legacy-nyc-com that has a couple of lucilles bags at reasonable prices and some other gorgeous vintage bags - leather and some fur - that dont have designers names attached to them and are really inexpensive and they have the wow factor?

Cheers from Australia


----------



## Iwantaspybag

arrora said:


> the second is my vintage gucci alligator I got at an amazing deal and I've seen it listed on ebay for over $1,000.



That is a gorgeous bag.  What a find!  Thanks for posting a pic.    That is my new matra:  show us the bags!


----------



## Iwantaspybag

jessie jayne said:


> i am still looking all the time for sites with well priced vintage hermes, at the moment I would keep checking on the website of vintage skins, they get them from time to time and they sell immediatley.



I wish that site had a search function.  Their technology is as old as their bags.  What a pain to search!


----------



## jessie jayne

Iwantaspybag said:


> I wish that site had a search function. Their technology is as old as their bags. What a pain to search!


 Yes I agree, there are really (3) categories, the 1st is skin bags, 2nd alligator etcc, 
3rd victorian era etc... Just pick one of the three and then you wont have to scroll through all items every time you want to take a peek.  Cheers from OZ


----------



## jessie jayne

jessie jayne said:


> Yes I agree, there are really (3) categories, the 1st is skin bags, 2nd alligator etcc,
> 3rd victorian era etc... Just pick one of the three and then you wont have to scroll through all items every time you want to take a peek. Cheers from OZ


 

also when you get to the alligator section, right at the top of the page on the right hand side is a lucille de paris alligator with silver filagree clasp for about $1,395.00, that is almost identical to the bag I have just purchased.


----------



## Iwantaspybag

jessie jayne said:


> Yes I agree, there are really (3) categories, the 1st is skin bags, 2nd alligator etcc,
> 3rd victorian era etc... Just pick one of the three and then you wont have to scroll through all items every time you want to take a peek.  Cheers from OZ



When they post new bags, do they go on at the top of the page, or do you have to search down the whole page manually?  That is one LONGGGGGGGGGG page.


----------



## jessie jayne

Iwantaspybag said:


> When they post new bags, do they go on at the top of the page, or do you have to search down the whole page manually? That is one LONGGGGGGGGGG page.


 
Unfortunately you just have to scroll down the page, i dont think there is any particular order of what has been there longer or less.  My tip....grab a glass of wine or champers (which is even better) and take your time having a look.  It is full of interesting items, some quite expensive.  I would luv to know how much the (2) black gator hermes bags sold for.

Vintage skins seem to really know their skins and if nothing else the site is also useful for care information on skin bags and to help identify the difference in skins.  There are so many vintage bags on ebay and such like that claim to be alligator or crock, when in fact they are leather bags made to look like alligator - which is fine, they did that alot in the 40's 50's and 60's, but when buying you need to know you are buying the real deal.  Particularly as a well known brand of 100% all/croc is a collectable which will only increase in price in years to come.

Cheers


----------



## jessie jayne

If you luv vintage bags, go to malleries site do a search under "louis vuitton hat box"
I just bought one from them for $1650.00.  I did quite a bit of research before i purchased and also negotiated on-line with the shop owner who was originally asking $1850.00 for the item.  What I found through my research is Fashionphile have two that are made under usa licence and are not in very good condition, and through all my searching on the web through the world I could only find (1) that was made in france which I purchased.  I was also lucky enough to negotiate with the shop owner to supply me with a louis vuitton key from a different bag that fits the same lock and include shipping to AUS, and then further discovered on Malleries an original monogram LV luggage tag which I snapped up.  It is the only rectangular tag I would find anywhere, again very rare.  So I am pretty pleased with my purchase and cant wait to get my goodies.  I think i will have already increased the value of my purchase, with the addition of a key and original luggage tag.  I emailed LV Paris to ask them if I could order a dust bag for the hat box, but didnt get a very favourable reply...haha....A girl can only ask!


----------



## Iwantaspybag

jessie jayne said:


> .  There are so many vintage bags on ebay and such like that claim to be alligator or crock, when in fact they are leather bags made to look like alligator - which is fine, they did that alot in the 40's 50's and 60's, but when buying you need to know you are buying the real deal.



Really!  I am shocked.  I would not have thought they would have had the technology back then to make fakes back in that era.  I had just recently said to someone else that I wasn't worried about fake ostrich in older vintage for that reason.  Boy, do I feel naive.:shame:


----------



## jessie jayne

Iwantaspybag said:


> Really! I am shocked. I would not have thought they would have had the technology back then to make fakes back in that era. I had just recently said to someone else that I wasn't worried about fake ostrich in older vintage for that reason. Boy, do I feel naive.:shame:


 
i cant comment on ostrich....cause i got my head in the sand there...haha

I am only referring to leather bags that were imprinted to look like faux crocidile, of which there are many. They werent fakes in their time, but would have been less expensive to purchase than an authenthic croc or all skin and people who purchased them would have known they were made of cow leather or similar with a pattern to look like skin.  On ebay there are vintage croc cases which they are selling as croc cases, when in fact they are leather made to look like croc.  Yeah be careful....most things are not what they appear to be and if you are looking a spending a few dollars is really pays to do your research.


----------



## mzbag

My Deitsch Brothers vintage baby alligator handbag the chain link handle is heavy:


----------



## Iwantaspybag

MZBAG   She is beautiful.  How big is she?  Where did you find her?

:coolpics:


----------



## mzbag

Iwantaspybag said:


> MZBAG She is beautiful. How big is she? Where did you find her?
> 
> :coolpics:


 
Thank you  ! The size is medium. I found her at a local estate sale.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

mzbag said:


> My Deitsch Brothers vintage baby alligator handbag the chain link handle is heavy:



My gosh, that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

jessie jayne said:


> Hi I am a huge fan of vintage bags.  I just purchased a Lucille de Paris  black alligator skin  with a silver filagree clasp and in perfect condition for a very reasonable sum.  Looking on the website of vintage skins a similar bag is being offered for 1,300. so i am pretty happy with my buy, not to mention i luv the bag and the history of it.



Hi! Congrats on your Lucille!! Have you seen the Lucille de Paris thread on here? http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/lucille-de-paris-359398.html
Glad to meet a fellow Lucille lover!


----------



## mzbag

SkipToMyLou said:


> My gosh, that is gorgeous!!!


 
Thank you for your lovely compliment !


----------



## Love Of My Life

love vintage bags especially exotic skins


----------



## PetiteFranco

I am a huge fan of vintage bags.  The quality is far superior to anything made today.  That said, I recently encountered a vintage Kelly (from 1960)  that I'm interested in, although it needs a little spa time... the "Hermes Paris" engraving is on BOTH straps reaching across the front of the bag.  I have only ever seen it on the strap to the right (if you're facing the bag).  Has anyone ever seen something like this before?


----------



## Iwantaspybag

PetiteFranco said:


> I am a huge fan of vintage bags.  The quality is far superior to anything made today.  That said, I recently encountered a vintage Kelly (from 1960)  that I'm interested in, although it needs a little spa time... the "Hermes Paris" engraving is on BOTH straps reaching across the front of the bag.  I have only ever seen it on the strap to the right (if you're facing the bag).  Has anyone ever seen something like this before?



You will get better responses if you post this on the Hermes forum.  Be forewarned that the Hermes forum is very conscious of following rules as far as posting in the correct place.  They don't want random questions like learning about fakes or price on the authentication thread.  

And if you do authenticate, be very sure you follow the required format.   And with a designer bag, it is always a good idea to authenticate.  .  

Since this bag is from the sixties, this thread may be of interest to you.

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...-bag-nightmares-leather-care-info-295160.html

I am not a Hermes expert but have been reading in that forum.  People usually call the stamps on the straps "blind stamps".  I have only seen pictures of inside of the stamps showing date codes not the Hermes stamp.   Here is a thread on date stamps.

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/reference-date-stamps-by-year-115238.html

You probably want to do a search on "blind stamps" limiting the search to the Hermes section of the forum.   It is always a good idea to try to research your question before posing it to others.  

You may also want to review FAQ and the Kelly thread.  
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/hermes-birkin-and-kelly-bag-faqs-43021.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/go-kelly-go-89631.html

Good luck.


----------



## PetiteFranco

Iwantaspybag said:


> You will get better responses if you post this on the Hermes forum. Be forewarned that the Hermes forum is very conscious of following rules as far as posting in the correct place. They don't want random questions like learning about fakes or price on the authentication thread.
> 
> And if you do authenticate, be very sure you follow the required format. And with a designer bag, it is always a good idea to authenticate. .
> 
> Since this bag is from the sixties, this thread may be of interest to you.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...-bag-nightmares-leather-care-info-295160.html
> 
> I am not a Hermes expert but have been reading in that forum. People usually call the stamps on the straps "blind stamps". I have only seen pictures of inside of the stamps showing date codes not the Hermes stamp. Here is a thread on date stamps.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/reference-date-stamps-by-year-115238.html
> 
> You probably want to do a search on "blind stamps" limiting the search to the Hermes section of the forum. It is always a good idea to try to research your question before posing it to others.
> 
> You may also want to review FAQ and the Kelly thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/hermes-birkin-and-kelly-bag-faqs-43021.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/go-kelly-go-89631.html
> 
> Good luck.


 Thank you so much for all of your help and for the links!


----------



## rs ain

edsbgrl said:


> Actually I do collect vintage LV.  I am in absolute love with vintage LV trunks   .  I only have one vintage LV bag though, the others were new.  I literally get giddy when I see a vintage LV for a steal of a price.


hi,

i got the LV vintage collection with alligator skin material which thru my research is a kelly design back in 1996 or 1998. If u are interested u could refer to the following website www.glampotboutique.com


----------



## rs ain

PetiteFranco said:


> I am a huge fan of vintage bags.  The quality is far superior to anything made today.  That said, I recently encountered a vintage Kelly (from 1960)  that I'm interested in, although it needs a little spa time... the "Hermes Paris" engraving is on BOTH straps reaching across the front of the bag.  I have only ever seen it on the strap to the right (if you're facing the bag).  Has anyone ever seen something like this before?


hi,

if u are interested in LV vintage collection maybe u can refer to the following website http://www.glampotboutique.com, which i recently had sell to them one


----------



## Raven3766

I purchased this LV from the wife of a doctor.  
She travelled to Europe in the 80's and we were discussing handbags.  
She offered to sell me this bag for $50, of course I couldn't refuse. It is in great condition, but the bottom could use a little TLC. 





I purchased this one at a resale for $80.


----------



## Rondafaye

Vintage MCM from Etsy -- $79 and looks like new.


----------



## PetiteFranco

mzbag said:


> My Deitsch Brothers vintage baby alligator handbag the chain link handle is heavy:


 
This is AMAZING!!!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## PetiteFranco

rs ain said:


> hi,
> 
> if u are interested in LV vintage collection maybe u can refer to the following website http://www.glampotboutique.com, which i recently had sell to them one


Thank you so much!


----------



## ninalola

ohhh this thread is amazing


----------



## Eva1991

I love wearing vintage bags, especially with casual outfits, such as a pair of jeans and a tank top! They give a more hobo/rock vibe to the outfit!

You can see my collection thread for pics! http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/my-exotics-collection-711119.html


----------



## magdalinka

Eva, I love your collection of exotics! Simply gorgeous!

I recently found one vintage Sonia Rykiel that I am having a hard time identifying. If anyone knows anything about it I would love to hear it. 
TIA


----------



## magdalinka

My PERFECTION! Vintage Chanel lizard camera bag.
I love vintage bags. They seem so well made and there is so much history to them.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> My PERFECTION! Vintage Chanel lizard camera bag.
> I love vintage bags. They seem so well made and there is so much history to them.


I love your purses.  I want a Chanel....


----------



## OneufaKnd

mzbag said:


> My Deitsch Brothers vintage baby alligator handbag the chain link handle is heavy:


MZbag, that alligator bag is absolutely beautiful!  I love those old vintage exotic skin bags.  Where did you find it?


----------



## Nekko

magdalinka said:


> My PERFECTION! Vintage Chanel lizard camera bag.
> I love vintage bags. They seem so well made and there is so much history to them.



wow, that's amazing!  I love vintage bags!

This is a vintage Dior I found at a thrift store.  







I love it!


----------



## magdalinka

That Dior is sweet! I love the quality of vintage stuff!

Raven: the Chanel wasn't supposed to stay with me but it did, my most expensive bag so far and I love every bit of it!


----------



## mzbag

PetiteFranco said:


> This is AMAZING!!! Thanks for the pics!


 
Thank you !


----------



## mzbag

OneufaKnd said:


> MZbag, that alligator bag is absolutely beautiful! I love those old vintage exotic skin bags. Where did you find it?


 
Thank you  ! I found her at a local estate sell !


----------



## stevenclark

I like to buy vintage bags and other vintage things like vintage diamond rings,vintage dress etc.


----------



## Raven3766

I heard someone mention Susan Gail. I just recently purchased this purse from a thrift for very little and it's a Susan Gail.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

I have a vintage Chanel flap (black lambskin with GHW, looks brand new), and these three babies (from Dooney & Bourke and Pierre Balmain):


----------



## Raven3766

I purchased this not too long ago. It a Halston leather black/blue handbag and the Halson Nights cologne spray. Handbag, $6 and cologne $20.  The bottle was full but I decided to use it. You only live once.


----------



## civilrow

Anything vintage I find very appealing...


----------



## rs ain

hi, 

this is the photo of the vintage LV bag which i mentioned.
XX


----------



## Esquared72

rs ain said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> this is the photo of the vintage LV bag which i mentioned.
> u can check at the glampot facebook.



That's gorgeous! So classic and elegant!!


----------



## Raven3766

rs ain said:


> hi,
> 
> this is the photo of the vintage LV bag which i mentioned.
> XX


That is a beautiful bag, just simply beautiful.


----------



## Glamour_

I just purchased the Chanel Vintage Jumbo XL flap bag, can't wait for it to be sent to me  Does anyone know where this bag is best suited for i.e occasion??


----------



## rs ain

Raven3766 said:


> That is a beautiful bag, just simply beautiful.



Thank you so much!


----------



## rs ain

eehlers said:


> That's gorgeous! So classic and elegant!!



thank you so much!


----------



## annemerrick

This is a small display that I have in my handbag store for vintage bags! for the most part, these were bought secondhand!

First pic-small vintage croc bag-$9 consignment
Enid Collins bag-$3.99 thrift
Telephone bag-Timmy Woods $18 Buffalo Exchange (not vintage...does anyone remember seeing this in SATC?)
Small studded bag-$11 Buffalo Exchange
Red Kelly looking bag-$180 consignment about 18 years ago.
Small Asian bag-bought in Thailand
Tooled leather clutch-$15 Buffalo Exchange (LOVE THIS ONE!)
Vintage leather top handle bag-$15 Buffalo Exchange (lined in leather with original mirror)
Small croco clutch-$1 garage sale
Magazine clutch-purchased about 10 years ago on Ebay
Small jeweled evening bag-$11 antique store (people get really ****ed when I won't sell this one)!
Cream top handle bag-belonged to my grandmother!


----------



## SweetCherries

I finally found a mint condition 2.55 classic vintage lambskin flap from a lovely seller on this forum.


----------



## Raven3766

annemerrick said:


> This is a small display that I have in my handbag store for vintage bags! for the most part, these were bought secondhand!
> 
> First pic-small vintage croc bag-$9 consignment
> Enid Collins bag-$3.99 thrift
> Telephone bag-Timmy Woods $18 Buffalo Exchange (not vintage...does anyone remember seeing this in SATC?)
> Small studded bag-$11 Buffalo Exchange
> Red Kelly looking bag-$180 consignment about 18 years ago.
> Small Asian bag-bought in Thailand
> Tooled leather clutch-$15 Buffalo Exchange (LOVE THIS ONE!)
> Vintage leather top handle bag-$15 Buffalo Exchange (lined in leather with original mirror)
> Small croco clutch-$1 garage sale
> Magazine clutch-purchased about 10 years ago on Ebay
> Small jeweled evening bag-$11 antique store (people get really ****ed when I won't sell this one)!
> Cream top handle bag-belonged to my grandmother!


Anne, shame on you for teasing people with those beautiful vintage handbags. I love them all, especially the small treasure chest and telephone.


----------



## twoshoes12

Hello ya all.
Ok had to share this fabulous little jewelry gal i came across.
She makes jewelry from english vintage pieces and they are stunning!!!
Real cheap too and all bespoke. She hasnt a site but her fb is called vintage gems inspired by the past. I just got some 1930's rhinestone cuffs from her for like $45!!


----------



## Jessi319

arrora said:


> I love vintage Gucci, Fendi, & Dior..if you study them enough you can find the most beautiful bags at amazing great deals. I have a vintage Fendi Python evening purse I just cherish and spent less than $100 on. I also have a large vintage Gucci Tote I use for work and it still looks brand new. If anyone ever needs an authentication on a vintage Gucci, Fendi, or Dior feel free to message me. =)


 
I've tried and tried to get this Gucci authenticated on the Gucci forum here, and the gal who is familiar with vintage hasn't been on there much lately so I'll take you up on your offer.  I feel based on research from another Gucci bag I found, that this is real, but I don't know for sure, and I don't know what it's called.  I need to rehab it a bit, and not sure if it's worth it or not.   Here's the link I posted at the other forum: It's post #1186

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...-format-posts-1-a-689655-80.html#post19631402


----------



## Jessi319

annemerrick said:


> This is a small display that I have in my handbag store for vintage bags! for the most part, these were bought secondhand!
> 
> First pic-small vintage croc bag-$9 consignment
> Enid Collins bag-$3.99 thrift
> Telephone bag-Timmy Woods $18 Buffalo Exchange (not vintage...does anyone remember seeing this in SATC?)
> Small studded bag-$11 Buffalo Exchange
> Red Kelly looking bag-$180 consignment about 18 years ago.
> Small Asian bag-bought in Thailand
> Tooled leather clutch-$15 Buffalo Exchange (LOVE THIS ONE!)
> Vintage leather top handle bag-$15 Buffalo Exchange (lined in leather with original mirror)
> Small croco clutch-$1 garage sale
> Magazine clutch-purchased about 10 years ago on Ebay
> Small jeweled evening bag-$11 antique store (people get really ****ed when I won't sell this one)!
> Cream top handle bag-belonged to my grandmother!


 
You had me at "hand bag store".  Lucky you!!   Love these!!  I have enough bags to probably open a store, but wouldn't know where to start!    Online selling is so hard sometimes!!


----------



## Raven3766

Jessi319 said:


> You had me at "hand bag store".  Lucky you!!   Love these!!  I have enough bags to probably open a store, but wouldn't know where to start!    Online selling is so hard sometimes!!


Sorry to jump in, but I have the same problem.  I don't know the first thing about selling online and would love to sell some of my bags.  Maybe this summer I can get started.


----------



## Claire1988

rs ain said:


> hi,
> 
> this is the photo of the vintage LV bag which i mentioned.
> XX



I am in love with your bag!!! I've never been keen on LV bags, but this...it is beautiful


----------



## pandorabox

Ummm wow!!!! Not only the bags but the price on such coolness!!! Very lovely collection. Timeless and elegant. 





annemerrick said:


> This is a small display that I have in my handbag store for vintage bags! for the most part, these were bought secondhand!
> 
> First pic-small vintage croc bag-$9 consignment
> Enid Collins bag-$3.99 thrift
> Telephone bag-Timmy Woods $18 Buffalo Exchange (not vintage...does anyone remember seeing this in SATC?)
> Small studded bag-$11 Buffalo Exchange
> Red Kelly looking bag-$180 consignment about 18 years ago.
> Small Asian bag-bought in Thailand
> Tooled leather clutch-$15 Buffalo Exchange (LOVE THIS ONE!)
> Vintage leather top handle bag-$15 Buffalo Exchange (lined in leather with original mirror)
> Small croco clutch-$1 garage sale
> Magazine clutch-purchased about 10 years ago on Ebay
> Small jeweled evening bag-$11 antique store (people get really ****ed when I won't sell this one)!
> Cream top handle bag-belonged to my grandmother!


----------



## rzrz

I love vintage bags!! They really add character to your outfit. Sadly the vintage bags we can find over my place are just brown hues... Here's one that belongs to my mom:


----------



## Jesssh

Nekko said:


> wow, that's amazing!  I love vintage bags!
> 
> This is a vintage Dior I found at a thrift store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!



Love that Dior!


----------



## Raven3766

What a coincidence, I found a vintage Dior yesterday. I love your Dior.


----------



## Nekko

Jesssh said:


> Love that Dior!



Thanks 



Raven3766 said:


> What a coincidence, I found a vintage Dior yesterday. I love your Dior.



I think I prefer vintage diors more!!!!  They just have so much more character 

Awesome purse


----------



## Raven3766

My Dooney collection....


----------



## annemerrick

Jessi319 said:


> You had me at "hand bag store". Lucky you!! Love these!! I have enough bags to probably open a store, but wouldn't know where to start! Online selling is so hard sometimes!!


 
What is funny is that the store is not my "baby", but my husbands!  Don't get me wrong...it is fun, but it is his concept!


----------



## annemerrick

pandorabox said:


> Ummm wow!!!! Not only the bags but the price on such coolness!!! Very lovely collection. Timeless and elegant.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## annemerrick

rzrz said:


> I love vintage bags!! They really add character to your outfit. Sadly the vintage bags we can find over my place are just brown hues... Here's one that belongs to my mom:


 

I love the bag, but really LOVE your doll!  Is it Madame Alexander??


----------



## rzrz

annemerrick said:


> I love the bag, but really LOVE your doll!  Is it Madame Alexander??



Uhm.. sorry that doll isn't mine it just happened to be there


----------



## rs ain

Claire1988 said:


> I am in love with your bag!!! I've never been keen on LV bags, but this...it is beautiful



thank you so much!! \


----------



## BAGS0422

I buy lots of vintage coach..... but my personal favorite right now is the skinny tote.... with the kisslock coin purse on the front. It's forty years old and so thick the leather will last forever ..... I carry   this and no one has one like it. ipad fits inside the main part....and my cell fits in the coin purse. so perfect


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I went to a 3 estates auction yesterday that included items from the Victorian period to up to the 90s. At this auction were two Louis Vuitton handbags. Both are well loved and one of them I believe may be a Louis Vuitton duffle by the French Luggage Company. I am guessing it is from the 70s or 80s. It's been well-loved, the zipper is missing, and some structure pipping is showing through. Nevertheless, it's a gem to me.


----------



## STASH444

I collect all kinds of vintage bags  - I can't collect enough of them!


----------



## Balik

BAGS0422 said:
			
		

> I buy lots of vintage coach..... but my personal favorite right now is the skinny tote.... with the kisslock coin purse on the front. It's forty years old and so thick the leather will last forever ..... I carry   this and no one has one like it. ipad fits inside the main part....and my cell fits in the coin purse. so perfect



I'd love to see a photo   I am intrigued by the quality..


----------



## hot4bags2011

vanojr9 said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to see pics of vintage bags too! I don't know much about most vintage styles, but I do love the Bonnie Cashin Coach bags! 'm posting pics of my one vintage bag that I've been too ashamed to post so far for fear of getting labeled a Purseforumer with no taste :shame:   But it's one of my favorites, a tooled leather bag from the 50s or 60s I'd guess that I use frequently now that the weather is getting warmer.  The best part - "Betty"  !


It's unique and I like it. It's a statement piece


----------



## hot4bags2011

I have a lot of vintage bags from my aunts, but those brands are not recognized anymore. Most of them are just small cluthes. I still use them time to time.


----------



## stellawhit

hi, this is my very first time using this site.
i love & live for vintage bags! gucci, fendi, some dooneys, anything unique DIOR is amazing! & japanese bags.


----------



## Jessi319

BAGS0422 said:


> I buy lots of vintage coach..... but my personal favorite right now is the skinny tote.... with the kisslock coin purse on the front. It's forty years old and so thick the leather will last forever ..... I carry this and no one has one like it. ipad fits inside the main part....and my cell fits in the coin purse. so perfect


 
Is this the style? if so, I have the same bag...one of my most favorite bags ever! I swear its indestructable!!  (& I like that it's not something you see around town on just everyone.  It took me a while to find this one in a decent condition)
here's mine





By jessi319 at 2012-02-27


----------



## liliyanie

I got this from Notting Hill for £15. The brand is Luigi and made in Italy but I'm not familiar with the brand.


----------



## Raven3766

I found this purse yesterday and can't quite make out the makers signature, does anyone have an idea?


----------



## StevenZ

vanojr9 said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to see pics of vintage bags too! I don't know much about most vintage styles, but I do love the Bonnie Cashin Coach bags! 'm posting pics of my one vintage bag that I've been too ashamed to post so far for fear of getting labeled a Purseforumer with no taste :shame:   But it's one of my favorites, a tooled leather bag from the 50s or 60s I'd guess that I use frequently now that the weather is getting warmer.  The best part - "Betty"  !



this bag looks great!!

it is the genuine leather?


----------



## slowlikehoney

I just last night saw some beautiful vintage bags on etsy.  I seriously considered purchasing a few, but wasn't sure if I should.  Anyone else ever purchase from etsy?


----------



## Bensonhurst

StevenZ said:
			
		

> this bag looks great!!
> 
> it is the genuine leather?



I have the same exact bag, color and all; and didn't know its value until now.  The leather is thick and will probably last several lifetimes.  Great idea using it to carry laptop and cell phone in the front pocket.


----------



## gaietygirl

Bagbaby said:


> I love, love, love, vintage bags some of them are exquisitely made.  I particularly look for bags that can be worn today.  I am building a collection of Waldy bags, these were beautifully finished bags, made of the highest quality leather and materials and all to an exacting standard.  They used to make bags for the Queen before they went out of business.  I could go on and on but don't want to bore anyone!:shame:


Some-one else who loves Waldy Bags.I wish Icould find more of them!


----------



## gaietygirl

amelia said:


> I have an ancient Burberry shoulder bag that I bought at a resale in Portabello in London a few years ago. I'm not sure exactly what decade it is from but it looks quite old, in a neat way.  It's a little worn out but really cool! It's fun to think about who might have carried it and where it has been.


Me too,I also have a lovely but a bit battered Mulberry Satchel which I bought in Portobello Road some years ago!


----------



## bonchicgenre

Not sure if I ever posted this. 

My Aunt K and Aunt L got me this for Christmas. They bought it at their church garage sale for $1. Aunt K said she saw it and just knew I would love it and for $1 why not! I wanted to know where it came from so her and I started searching the Internet. We found out its a Whiting and David and was produced around 1940-1950 and a few can be found on *bay. It's gorgeous and fits my iPhone, credit card, lipstick, and gloss for a night out. I love this bag and my friends do too!


----------



## Raven3766

bonchicgenre said:


> Not sure if I ever posted this.
> 
> My Aunt K and Aunt L got me this for Christmas. They bought it at their church garage sale for $1. Aunt K said she saw it and just knew I would love it and for $1 why not! I wanted to know where it came from so her and I started searching the Internet. We found out its a Whiting and David and was produced around 1940-1950 and a few can be found on *bay. It's gorgeous and fits my iPhone, credit card, lipstick, and gloss for a night out. I love this bag and my friends do too!


....tooo cute!


----------



## gaietygirl

mzbag said:


> My Deitsch Brothers vintage baby alligator handbag the chain link handle is heavy:


That is one beautiful bag.I really envy you!


----------



## gaietygirl

S'Mom said:


> Well, this is fantastic!  I am not alone!  Yaayyy!
> 
> KATY - I browse through eBay all the time for vintage bags....it's fun.  Roberta di Camerino made exquisite bags in the 40's and 50's (now the line is clothing, etc.).  Once in a while you can find some on eBay.  I'm watching one now....we'll see how the bidding goes.
> 
> I'm so glad to know there are others on this forum who love Vintage as well as the new.  It's nice to meet you!!!!


I find with e bay a lot of bags are not what they appear to be!


----------



## gaietygirl

civilrow said:


> Anything vintage I find very appealing...


Me too, I also have a weakness for vintage silk scarves.


----------



## ladyash

annemerrick said:


> This is a small display that I have in my handbag store for vintage bags! for the most part, these were bought secondhand!
> 
> First pic-small vintage croc bag-$9 consignment
> Enid Collins bag-$3.99 thrift
> Telephone bag-Timmy Woods $18 Buffalo Exchange (not vintage...does anyone remember seeing this in SATC?)
> Small studded bag-$11 Buffalo Exchange
> Red Kelly looking bag-$180 consignment about 18 years ago.
> Small Asian bag-bought in Thailand
> Tooled leather clutch-$15 Buffalo Exchange (LOVE THIS ONE!)
> Vintage leather top handle bag-$15 Buffalo Exchange (lined in leather with original mirror)
> Small croco clutch-$1 garage sale
> Magazine clutch-purchased about 10 years ago on Ebay
> Small jeweled evening bag-$11 antique store (people get really ****ed when I won't sell this one)!
> Cream top handle bag-belonged to my grandmother!



That telephone bag is so cool! 

If I remember to I should come back and post all my vintage bags  I have recently started only buying vintage. So everything except for a couple of Betsey Johnson bags I have are vintage.


----------



## sensible matron

Most of what I carry is vintage Kelly bags I get from flea markets -- I've been burned a couple of times on Etsy by photos that hide flaws so now I prefer to buy in person.  I don't think the brands are well-known but they are crocodile or leather-embossed croc, one is a floral fabric in accordion pleats.  It's pretty easy to find kelly bags in good condition, I think, harder to find shoulder bags in good condition for reasonable prices -- I think the kelly bags were used less often.


----------



## Raven3766

sensible matron said:


> Most of what I carry is vintage Kelly bags I get from flea markets -- I've been burned a couple of times on Etsy by photos that hide flaws so now I prefer to buy in person.  I don't think the brands are well-known but they are crocodile or leather-embossed croc, one is a floral fabric in accordion pleats.  It's pretty easy to find kelly bags in good condition, I think, harder to find shoulder bags in good condition for reasonable prices -- I think the kelly bags were used less often.


Now when you say Kelly bags, I know that is a particular style. Can you share some pictures? I just want to really know what I have and what I am searching for. Thanks


----------



## sensible matron

Raven3766 said:


> Now when you say Kelly bags, I know that is a particular style. Can you share some pictures? I just want to really know what I have and what I am searching for. Thanks



I haven't taken good pictures of mine but here's one that is similar:
img1.etsystatic.com/il_570xN.303388729.jpg


----------



## slowlikehoney

sensible matron said:


> I haven't taken good pictures of mine but here's one that is similar:
> img1.etsystatic.com/il_570xN.303388729.jpg



Oh I am falling in love with this style lately! I just found 2 on etsy and got both because they were super inexpensive, but excellent quality.  Both leather, and one looks like it was rarely ever used.  

I'm so excited about both of them! 
I blame the new Pan Am series for my new obsession!


----------



## Raven3766

sensible matron said:


> I haven't taken good pictures of mine but here's one that is similar:
> img1.etsystatic.com/il_570xN.303388729.jpg


So this Koret is considered Kelly?





or is this a Kelly?


----------



## sensible matron

Raven3766 said:


> So this Koret is considered Kelly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is this a Kelly?



The second one definitely is.


----------



## Raven3766

sensible matron said:


> The second one definitely is.


Thanks for the info Sensible. I will look through my bags and see how many Kelly's I actually own.


----------



## vesna

I found pretty Paloma Picasso

Miu Miu straw tote with turquoise

metal (silver alloy) mesh evening bag (I LOVE it)


----------



## vesna

I also love vintageskins website where I shop often (exotic bags from 50s-80s)

vintage cobra


----------



## kimbend

Vintage has been making a comeback and for good account. You can never go wrong with the classic styles of the 40's and 50's. Chic and classy. Would you be willing to trade a vintage that you have for another vintage that you have been wanting? Or would you rather keep what you have and buy another if you could find it?
Just curious


----------



## Bensonhurst

kimbend said:
			
		

> Vintage has been making a comeback and for good account. You can never go wrong with the classic styles of the 40's and 50's. Chic and classy. Would you be willing to trade a vintage that you have for another vintage that you have been wanting? Or would you rather keep what you have and buy another if you could find it?
> Just curious



Finding a vintage bag is like giving an orphan a home.  No, I would never trade one vintage piece for another.  Would you trade one of your children?


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Hello Ladies

I also love vintage bags. It's fun to carry a bag that is different. Coach and Dooney remind me too much of HS so I gave most of those away to my nieces. But I kept the vintage Gucci and Doir bags.  These are pics of a Whiting & Davis 40ish and an Alligator bag I found a resale store in San Francisco. Anyone remember Eel skin from the first time?


----------



## natalie1984

vanojr9 said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to see pics of vintage bags too! I don't know much about most vintage styles, but I do love the Bonnie Cashin Coach bags! 'm posting pics of my one vintage bag that I've been too ashamed to post so far for fear of getting labeled a Purseforumer with no taste :shame: But it's one of my favorites, a tooled leather bag from the 50s or 60s I'd guess that I use frequently now that the weather is getting warmer. The best part - "Betty"  !


 

What a awesome bag!Love it!


----------



## Molly0

Lately I've been carrying my Holt Renfrew Kidskin leather-lined bag.  In a series of emails with _Holts_, we determined that it is likely from the 1970's


----------



## No Cute

So pretty, Molly.


----------



## Molly0

No Cute said:


> So pretty, Molly.


 
Thankyou!  I found it while "Vintage hunting" and it appeared to never has even been used.   The interesting about this bag, as well as the obvious Chanel dynamic of it is that if it is from the 70's, there were a few years between the time Coco passed away and Karl took over, where I understand Chanel as a company had contracts with high end department stores such as Holts and Bergdorf Goodman etc.  Hmmm. . .


----------



## pastelshades

Thanks for you guys sharing! I will show some of my vintage bag collection here.


----------



## pastelshades

Raven3766 said:


> I found this purse yesterday and can't quite make out the makers signature, does anyone have an idea?


 
This is a Coblenz purse. Congrats!


----------



## luciabugia

My vintage Chanel is 21 years old.. same age as my first born!  But she is in a great condition and will be around for 21 more years with care 

(Pictures in my Chanel collection on my blog)


----------



## Raven3766

pastelshades said:


> This is a Coblenz purse. Congrats!


Thank you Pastels, I can't wait to see your collection. Please post quickly, I love vintage.


----------



## GenYbagaddict

luciabugia, no way you can't have a child who is 21 years old! You look too young for that? I remember reading your blog post about your chanel only a few days ago and it is truly a beautiful bag. I love the tassle!


----------



## chanel_lovver

I've been carrying my gorgeous vintage Kelly style bag.  The inside says made in Italy on a gold plate- no other brand or logo.  Got it in a vintage resale shop


----------



## pastelshades

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you Pastels, I can't wait to see your collection. Please post quickly, I love vintage.


 
Sorry for the misspelling. It's Coblentz, which designing was quite elegant in the 50s. Raven, I am waiting for a sunny day to take pics for my vintage purses. It's been raining for almost 3 weeks here. ..


----------



## pastelshades

chanel_lovver said:


> I've been carrying my gorgeous vintage Kelly style bag. The inside says made in Italy on a gold plate- no other brand or logo. Got it in a vintage resale shop


 
So gorgeous! is it of  genuine alligator?


----------



## pastelshades

clutchbag said:


> I loooooove vintage bags. I have 2 collections - Bellestone alligator and lizard handbags, and Arts and Crafts embossed/tooled leather bags. I don't carry the Arts and Crafts bags (they are very small and flat and have room for nothing more than a mirror and a comb!) but I do carry the Bellestones. They always make me feel so darned gracious and ladylike


 

Wow, I also love bellestone of gator and lizard purses. What I am fond ofmost is an Alligator Bellestone, which  is  12" wide, big enough to hold everything I need.


----------



## Raven3766

I wanted to share my latest finds; one is a made in the Phillipines and the other is...well...I don't know. There is no name, but I think it's a skin...I don't know.


----------



## pandorabox

chanel_lovver said:


> I've been carrying my gorgeous vintage Kelly style bag.  The inside says made in Italy on a gold plate- no other brand or logo.  Got it in a vintage resale shop


wow.. really gorgy!!


----------



## edsbgrl

Molly0 said:


> The interesting about this bag, as well as the obvious Chanel dynamic of it is that if it is from the 70's, there were a few years between the time Coco passed away and Karl took over, where I understand Chanel as a company had contracts with high end department stores such as Holts and Bergdorf Goodman etc.  Hmmm. . .



Now this my darling, is some truly useful information!  TY! Makes my hunt A LOT more interesting.


----------



## chanel_lovver

pastelshades said:
			
		

> So gorgeous! is it of  genuine alligator?



No, it's just embossed leather, but it is done sooo well.  This bag is very well made, I love it!


----------



## mzbag

Here's another one of my Deitsch Brothers vintage baby alligator leather lined handbags:


----------



## moonwitch

Huge vintage bag collector and seller here Seller because at one stage I had over 1,000 bags and the spare room was full. Mainly collect tooled leather, 40's/50's crocodile, Oroton, Glomesh and I have the largest collection of vintage Faigen handbags in Australia. I've sold most of them off on ebay over the past ten years (under junkshopjewels), but still have a couple hundred - many of which I simply can't bear to part with. 

Haven't worked out how to do photos yet and it would take forever to show them all, but I love vintage bags! The workmanship, the uniqueness, the wonder - sometimes they come with receipts and bits and pieces which gives you a glimpse into the world of the previous owner - just fabulous

I can't help myself, it's an obsession And then there's my coat collection  LOL


----------



## Raven3766

moonwitch said:


> Huge vintage bag collector and seller here Seller because at one stage I had over 1,000 bags and the spare room was full. Mainly collect tooled leather, 40's/50's crocodile, Oroton, Glomesh and I have the largest collection of vintage Faigen handbags in Australia. I've sold most of them off on ebay over the past ten years (under junkshopjewels), but still have a couple hundred - many of which I simply can't bear to part with.
> 
> Haven't worked out how to do photos yet and it would take forever to show them all, but I love vintage bags! The workmanship, the uniqueness, the wonder - sometimes they come with receipts and bits and pieces which gives you a glimpse into the world of the previous owner - just fabulous
> 
> I can't help myself, it's an obsession And then there's my coat collection  LOL


I thought I was bad with my collection.  Could you share a few of your favorites? I upload photos from photobucket, maybe you can try to post pics from there.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lovely bags.. keep up the collecting!!!


----------



## mcheri4ever

lov it


----------



## moonwitch

Raven3766 said:


> I thought I was bad with my collection.  Could you share a few of your favorites? I upload photos from photobucket, maybe you can try to post pics from there.



Hmmmm - as soon as the batteries for the little camera recharge I will photograph a few of my absolute faves - like the Egyptian gilt and painted leather purse... or the Mexican Flores tooled leather treasure... or there are the incredible silver and gold metal thread embroidered ones... or the beautiful crocodile bags (full head hides).... or maybe my gorgeous vintage Balenciaga...


tee hee


----------



## SarahAppleSkins

I also LOVE Vintage Chanel bags. 
(and this thread!)
Thank you too.


----------



## Raven3766

Can anyone tell me if they know anything about this bag? It's vintage, I think. The name is WAKO and I love it.


----------



## Karilove

My vintage all black Chanel


----------



## pastelshades

Raven3766 said:


> Can anyone tell me if they know anything about this bag? It's vintage, I think. The name is WAKO and I love it.


Raven, Wako is a Japanese brand , which has counters in high end department stores.


----------



## pastelshades

Karilove said:


> My vintage all black Chanel


So fabulous!


----------



## Raven3766

pastelshades said:


> Raven, Wako is a Japanese brand , which has counters in high end department stores.


Thanks Pastel..


----------



## kychoo

Hi,

I love vintage bags and new bags as well. I collect tapestry, straw bags and one of kind vintage bags. Here are two vintage bags which got me started to collect vintage bags:


----------



## Raven3766

Does anyone know how to take care of  a snakeskin handbag? I read on ebay about babyoil, so I used some, but I feel like I can do more. I just purchased it yesterday. Also, the zippers say Areitio. Has anyone heard of that brand?
Before....




After....


----------



## Molly0

Raven3766 said:


> Does anyone know how to take care of a snakeskin handbag? I read on ebay about babyoil, so I used some, but I feel like I can do more. I just purchased it yesterday. Also, the zippers say Areitio. Has anyone heard of that brand?
> Before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After....


 What a beauty!  There is a product out there, specifically for snakeskin.  I had some at one time, but the name of it has slipped my mind.  You'll want to take good care of that baby for sure!


----------



## Raven3766

Molly0 said:


> What a beauty!  There is a product out there, specifically for snakeskin.  I had some at one time, but the name of it has slipped my mind.  You'll want to take good care of that baby for sure!


If you think of the product, I would definitely appreciate your assistance...thanks.


----------



## dyyong

I picked this gorgeous up recently, the original strap is soooooo ugly, using another bag's strap until I found her the matchy matchy one


----------



## papertiger

Raven3766 said:


> Does anyone know how to take care of  a snakeskin handbag? I read on ebay about babyoil, so I used some, but I feel like I can do more. I just purchased it yesterday. Also, the zippers say Areitio. Has anyone heard of that brand?
> Before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After....



No baby oil please, baby oil is mineral oil very bad for all skins (except perhaps babies) ush:


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Raven3766 said:


> Does anyone know how to take care of  a snakeskin handbag? I read on ebay about babyoil, so I used some, but I feel like I can do more. I just purchased it yesterday. Also, the zippers say Areitio. Has anyone heard of that brand?



Check this link out from vintageskins.com: http://www.vintageskins.com/service.htm

I actually emailed them awhile back with some questions about my ostrich and alligator bags and they were super nice and emailed back quickly.


----------



## Raven3766

SkipToMyLou said:


> Check this link out from vintageskins.com: http://www.vintageskins.com/service.htm
> 
> I actually emailed them awhile back with some questions about my ostrich and alligator bags and they were super nice and emailed back quickly.


Thank you, I just ordered some.  I feel so relieved. I didn't want to ruin my bags and I really appreciate your help.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you, I just ordered some.  I feel so relieved. I didn't want to ruin my bags and I really appreciate your help.



Awesome! Happy to help!


----------



## Molly0

Vintage Dior tapestry shoulder Bag in navy blue.  Anyone know the year?


----------



## AngelaMM

Valentino Garavani Vintage S.S. 68 Brown Lizard

It's near perfect condition, would you believe I found this for $50 bucks! It's the best deal I'll get on handbag in a long time to come.


----------



## Molly0

AngelaMM said:


> Valentino Garavani Vintage S.S. 68 Brown Lizard
> 
> It's near perfect condition, would you believe I found this for $50 bucks! It's the best deal I'll get on handbag in a long time to come.


 
Very nice bag!  enjoy.


----------



## dyyong

Vintage French Co. Suede Speedy


----------



## pandorabox

dyyong said:
			
		

> Vintage French Co. Suede Speedy



Suede speedy??!!! Never seen one before. What an awesome find!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sophie-Rose

dyyong said:


> I picked this gorgeous up recently, the original strap is soooooo ugly, using another bag's strap until I found her the matchy matchy one




O my!!! she's a beauty!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Karilove said:


> My vintage all black Chanel




I die!!!!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## dyyong

Sophie-Rose said:


> O my!!! she's a beauty!



Thank you!!


----------



## dyyong

pandorabox said:


> Suede speedy??!!! Never seen one before. What an awesome find!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



yes I was lucky


----------



## Karilove

Sophie-Rose said:


> I die!!!!! LOVE IT!!



thank you!


----------



## jessicalistic

vanojr9 said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to see pics of vintage bags too! I don't know much about most vintage styles, but I do love the Bonnie Cashin Coach bags! 'm posting pics of my one vintage bag that I've been too ashamed to post so far for fear of getting labeled a Purseforumer with no taste :shame:   But it's one of my favorites, a tooled leather bag from the 50s or 60s I'd guess that I use frequently now that the weather is getting warmer.  The best part - "Betty"  !



Betty MAKES that bag. Rock it.


----------



## Vitta

jessie jayne said:


> Hi I will sent you a picture as soon as it arrives, and i am still looking all the time for sites with well priced vintage hermes, at the moment I would keep checking on the website of vintage skins, they get them from time to time and they sell immediatley.
> 
> I am talking about Hermes alligator from the 50's and 60's, the bags are just beautiful, timeless and so well made they still look new (provided the owner has looked after it)
> 
> The find of the lucille de paris was a one off fluke, but there is a great little webite legacy-nyc-com that has a couple of lucilles bags at reasonable prices and some other gorgeous vintage bags - leather and some fur - that dont have designers names attached to them and are really inexpensive and they have the wow factor?
> 
> Cheers from Australia



Hi, check eBay first where most vendors buy their inventory for resale. Here's one in crocodile from the 60s for $2,500: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Her...ags_Purses&hash=item56486dab59#ht_6187wt_1113

At the moment, there are also half a dozen leather ones in the price range $800-$4,000 depending on condition, leather and age. Here's the brown one for $800: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e66598d3b#ht_2324wt_902

Malleries is a reliable source with the largest variety of vintage Hermes bags. Here's the alligator for $3,900: http://www.malleries.com/vintage-hermes-black-alligator-handbag-i-55936-s-2618.html and 3 leather bags for $1,895: http://www.malleries.com/vintage-hermes-1960Â´s-black-leather-handbag-i-55953-s-2618.html

Hope it helped


----------



## Raven3766

I have to post my latest finds...Martin van Schaak. I'm still researching, but I have to share.  I am in total love...


----------



## katev

I found this vintage Koret bag for $4.50 at Savers and the cool thing is that this bag has a surprise hidden feature! You can see more pics at the links below: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-cheap-treasures-531824-678.html#post22250492 

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-cheap-treasures-531824-678.html#post22250529


----------



## chowlover2

katev said:


> I found this vintage Koret bag for $4.50 at Savers and the cool thing and that this bag has a surprise hidden feature! You can see more pics at the links below:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-cheap-treasures-531824-678.html#post22250492
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-cheap-treasures-531824-678.html#post22250529


How cool is that bag? I have been a handbag junkie my wholee life, and I have never heard of Koret bags before. Only Koret of California clothing line. She is a beauty, I love the hidden goodies.


----------



## katev

chowlover2 said:


> How cool is that bag? I have been a handbag junkie my wholee life, and I have never heard of Koret bags before. Only Koret of California clothing line. She is a beauty, I love the hidden goodies.


 
I know! I had not heard of Koret bags before either, but this one was so cool that I just knew that I wanted it!


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> I found this vintage Koret bag for $4.50 at Savers and the cool thing is that this bag has a surprise hidden feature! You can see more pics at the links below:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-cheap-treasures-531824-678.html#post22250492
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-cheap-treasures-531824-678.html#post22250529


 
I just totally love this bag!!   I have a few Korets, but none this cool.  I need to get busy posting some vintage goodies on here!!!   I love to look and share !   LOOOVE vintage stuff.  You've found some awesome things!!


----------



## Jessi319

It's been too long since I"ve been to this thread!! Here are a few finds Im just now getting posted.


*Bottega Veneta* $2.40 (recently authenticated) summer straw bag




By jessi319 at 2012-06-24




By jessi319 at 2012-06-24​ 


A Pretty Eelskin clutch with a cool side snap and light blue velvet lining -50 cents!




By jessi319 at 2012-07-02​ 


A* Bob Mackie* black velvet clutch/case. I like the crystal snap. Definitely got lots of use tho' also 50 cents!




By jessi319 at 2012-07-02​


----------



## katev

ChicMGirl said:


> I'm not only a fan of vintage but of quality and extraordinary craftsmanship. I LOVE vintage Louis Vuitton (especial Keepall's), Chanel (rare and exclusive ones) and Hermés (who doesn't want a Kelly bag?).
> 
> I bought this bag last week and I'm in LOVE LOVE LOVE!
> http://thebrownpaperbag.net/product...e-chevron-classic-medium-double-flap-bag-1092
> 
> It's so beautiful together with a pair of blue jeans, a white top, a pair of louboutins and red nails!!!


 
So classy (and yet a bit sassy!) What a beautiful bag!


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> It's been too long since I"ve been to this thread!! Here are a few finds Im just now getting posted.
> 
> 
> *Bottega Veneta* $2.40 (recently authenticated) summer straw bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-06-24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-06-24​
> 
> 
> A Pretty Eelskin clutch with a cool side snap and light blue velvet lining -50 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-07-02​
> 
> 
> A* Bob Mackie* black velvet clutch/case. I like the crystal snap. Definitely got lots of use tho' also 50 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-07-02​


 
Gorgeous finds, congrats! I love the Bottega bag!


----------



## katev

Take a look at this art deco bag with a built-in compact! (NMA)

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auction...-Gilt-Metal-Evening-HANDBAG-10228421.html#des


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> Take a look at this art deco bag with a built-in compact! (NMA)
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auction...-Gilt-Metal-Evening-HANDBAG-10228421.html#des


 
that is unbelievably awesome!!   I am just amazed at what people DONATE to charity.


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> It's been too long since I"ve been to this thread!! Here are a few finds Im just now getting posted.
> 
> 
> *Bottega Veneta* $2.40 (recently authenticated) summer straw bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-06-24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-06-24​
> 
> 
> A Pretty Eelskin clutch with a cool side snap and light blue velvet lining -50 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-07-02​
> 
> 
> A* Bob Mackie* black velvet clutch/case. I like the crystal snap. Definitely got lots of use tho' also 50 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-07-02​


 
Your straw bottega looks similar to this bag and it is already up to $108 with 6 days left in the auction!
http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=85402


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> Your straw bottega looks similar to this bag and it is already up to $108 with 6 days left in the auction!
> http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=85402


 
Wow thanks for showing me that.  I had no point of reference forwhat this bag might be capable of!!    I have never heard of this site before


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> Wow thanks for showing me that. I had no point of reference forwhat this bag might be capable of!! I have never heard of this site before


 
Based on the prices they put on Coach bags I would say that they run a little high, all in a good cause! But I have seen some nice bags on their auction!

The first time I came across their site I posted this bag in the "finds" thread. Someone got a $6000 bag for $1500!

http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=62317


----------



## April 65

I have one Coach bag my mother didn't care for and gave me as well as a Burberry I found at a flea market believe it or not !  Several Aigners as I have almost always carried an Aigner bag since high school. I have a couple bar bags and a large hobs but usually I carry the same small hobo purse I carried in school which was a birthday present.. Still in reasonably good shape for the age


----------



## katev

April 65 said:


> I have one Coach bag my mother didn't care for and gave me as well as a Burberry I found at a flea market believe it or not ! Several Aigners as I have almost always carried an Aigner bag since high school. I have a couple bar bags and a large hobs but usually I carry the same small hobo purse I carried in school which was a birthday present.. Still in reasonably good shape for the age


 
Classic bags never go out of style!


----------



## katev

I got this sweet little "After Five" bag for $5 at the Savers Thrift Store today. The metal trim looks like silver plate, it has a goldish cast from the camera flash but it is silver. And I love the little attached coin purse, it's so sweet!


----------



## roseyw

Every one needs at least 3 outfits of vintage fashion I think. It will never get old!!


----------



## April 65

katev said:


> Classic bags never go out of style!



Couldn't agree with you more! I have found the strangest finds at "flea markets" and yard sales


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> I got this sweet little "After Five" bag for $5 at the Savers Thrift Store today. The metal trim looks like silver plate, it has a goldish cast from the camera flash but it is silver. And I love the little attached coin purse, it's so sweet!


 
Adorable and gorgeous!  Love After Five bags...they are so pretty.


----------



## Tuuli35

Some finds:
Fendi





Lewis




Gucci


----------



## shopsecretstyle

I just purchased a vintage Longchamp Bag. I absolutely love it! It's the classic Dark Brown leather shoulder bag with a pale yellow/ivory colored criss-cross stripe logo pattern all over. It's super stylish and I couldn't be happier with it!


----------



## Jessi319

Tuuli35 said:


> Some finds:
> Fendi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci


 
beautiful.  I especially love that Lewis bag...the color and shape is so pretty


----------



## shopsecretstyle

1) Longchamp, 2) Enid Collins, 3) Christian Dior, 4) Fendi for Neiman Marcus, and 5) Bally of Switzerland


----------



## chanelsurfer66

i would love to see what bags were considered the designer bags from art deco period, i am sure someone was carrying a great bag sought after by the other ladies!


----------



## Tuuli35

Jessi319 said:


> beautiful.  I especially love that Lewis bag...the color and shape is so pretty


Thank you!


----------



## No Cute

Fendi, Dior, Gucci, Lewis (really love this one)?  Where do you all find these? Amazing finds!


----------



## Amirouchka

S'Mom said:


> Just thought I'd ask if anyone collected vintage bags?  Roberta di Camerino, art deco pieces, vintage Fendi's, Dior's and YSL's for example.  I love the vintage Chanel evening bags, would die and go to heaven if I could find a real wonderful Dior clutch and go crazy when I find anything Roberta di Camerino from the 40's & 50's in good shape.  I only have a few vintage pieces and rarely use them but they sure are beautiful to look at and add some pizzazz to the rest of the bags that seem to dominate my closet these days!


I bave one my grandmother gave it to me but i m not sure about the year i CAN send you the picture if you think you CAN get more information


----------



## Raven3766

I found this Faye Mell handbag. It is large, 15' x 11'. I am in love. It's in perfect condition.


----------



## RitaMarie

I'm new to TPF - love Love LOVE vintage and thrifting. I was lucky to find these lovelies this weekend for 5.99 each at my local GW.

Two exotics - the tan portfolio is a Pallizzio, the red convertible clutch is a Varon. Both are cobra. The precious little black convertible clutch is MM - not my style really so I gifted it to a happy friend


----------



## Raven3766

RitaMarie said:


> I'm new to TPF - love Love LOVE vintage and thrifting. I was lucky to find these lovelies this weekend for 5.99 each at my local GW.
> 
> Two exotics - the tan portfolio is a Pallizzio, the red convertible clutch is a Varon. Both are cobra. The precious little black convertible clutch is MM - not my style really so I gifted it to a happy friend


I have that same Palizzio, I just love it! I also found a Varon, but not as pretty as yours. Great finds!


----------



## RitaMarie

Raven3766 said:


> I have that same Palizzio, I just love it! I also found a Varon, but not as pretty as yours. Great finds!


 
The Varon knocked my socks off - don't think it has ever been carried.


----------



## RitaMarie

Raven3766 said:


> I found this Faye Mell handbag. It is large, 15' x 11'. I am in love. It's in perfect condition.


 
I LOVE this bag - so pretty!


----------



## jeannasmom

katev said:


> I got this sweet little "After Five" bag for $5 at the Savers Thrift Store today. The metal trim looks like silver plate, it has a goldish cast from the camera flash but it is silver. And I love the little attached coin purse, it's so sweet!


Awesome evening bag!


----------



## Raven3766

RitaMarie said:


> The Varon knocked my socks off - don't think it has ever been carried.


 
That's the best kind of purse to find! I started collecting skins this summer.  You should check out the "Show me your skins" thread. Add yours to the collection. They have a lot of great ideas on how to care for skins.


----------



## katev

Raven3766 said:


> I found this Faye Mell handbag. It is large, 15' x 11'. I am in love. It's in perfect condition.


 


RitaMarie said:


> I'm new to TPF - love Love LOVE vintage and thrifting. I was lucky to find these lovelies this weekend for 5.99 each at my local GW.
> 
> Two exotics - the tan portfolio is a Pallizzio, the red convertible clutch is a Varon. Both are cobra. The precious little black convertible clutch is MM - not my style really so I gifted it to a happy friend


 
Gorgeous finds, congratulations!


----------



## katev

I picked up theis black leather Prestige pocketbook at the Salvation Army Store the other day for $4. It's in great shape and just needs a little cleaning and conditioning and it still has the little make-up mirror inside. 

I noticed that it has a TALON zipper inside. I've seen TALON zippers on other high-quality, vintage bags.


----------



## pandorabox

katev said:
			
		

> I picked up theis black leather Prestige pocketbook at the Salvation Army Store the other day for $4. It's in great shape and just needs a little cleaning and conditioning and it still has the little make-up mirror inside.
> 
> I noticed that it has a TALON zipper inside. I've seen TALON zippers on other high-quality, vintage bags.



Wow! Awesome looking!


----------



## katev

pandorabox said:


> Wow! Awesome looking!


 
Thanks, it's pretty cool. It's got a great system for closure. You twist the round gold latch so that the line is diaganol and it opens and then twist it horizontal to lock it shut. Very easy and secure.


----------



## katev

I found this "Susan Gail Original" burgandy convertible clutch at the Savers Thrift Store for $7 - what a great bag!


----------



## ledobe

katev said:


> I found this "Susan Gail Original" burgandy convertible clutch at the Savers Thrift Store for $7 - what a great bag!



Cute!  Looks like nice quality leather too!


----------



## CoachChris

Love the Vintage Bags!  This is a great thread!  Keep them posted.  I have only had a few scores at Estate Sales!


----------



## chowlover2

katev said:


> I picked up theis black leather Prestige pocketbook at the Salvation Army Store the other day for $4. It's in great shape and just needs a little cleaning and conditioning and it still has the little make-up mirror inside.
> 
> I noticed that it has a TALON zipper inside. I've seen TALON zippers on other high-quality, vintage bags.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I picked up theis black leather Prestige pocketbook at the Salvation Army Store the other day for $4. It's in great shape and just needs a little cleaning and conditioning and it still has the little make-up mirror inside.
> 
> I noticed that it has a TALON zipper inside. I've seen TALON zippers on other high-quality, vintage bags.


 


pandorabox said:


> Wow! Awesome looking!


 


CoachChris said:


> Love the Vintage Bags! This is a great thread! Keep them posted. I have only had a few scores at Estate Sales!


 


chowlover2 said:


>


 
I love finding these vintage ladylike pocketbooks like my Mom used to carry, while wearing white gloves and a hat!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I found this "Susan Gail Original" burgandy convertible clutch at the Savers Thrift Store for $7 - what a great bag!


 


ledobe said:


> Cute! Looks like nice quality leather too!


 


CoachChris said:


> Love the Vintage Bags! This is a great thread! Keep them posted. I have only had a few scores at Estate Sales!


 
Thanks, my problem is that I find too many cool bags in my neighborhood and I have no will power to resist!


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> I found this "Susan Gail Original" burgandy convertible clutch at the Savers Thrift Store for $7 - what a great bag!


 
Such a beautiful bag!   Love the color!!


----------



## Brwneyed1

Wow. You guys are making me rethink letting go of my vintage bags. I was on a kick for a while looking for and collecting vintage kiss lock bags. I felt funny when I used them I'm not sure why . Now maybe I will rethink this.


----------



## crystalc3884

i love vintage chanels!!


----------



## Esquared72

Here's my latest vintage find...Dooney & Bourke. There's been a bag just like this at my local antique mall that I've been obsessed with, but the condition wasn't great given the price they were asking. So when I found this on ebay in awesome shape for less than the one at the antique mall, I pounced! This one has the fob too, which the other was missing. So happy! It's super clean inside and out. May do some Bllack Rocks on the corners, but that's probably it!


----------



## Murphy47

I have one from that exact line in the same color. Mine is "Kelly" style. I got it for 5 bucks at a garage sale. I think it's from the Equestrien collection ?


----------



## Esquared72

Murphy47 said:
			
		

> I have one from that exact line in the same color. Mine is "Kelly" style. I got it for 5 bucks at a garage sale. I think it's from the Equestrien collection ?



I think it is from the Equestrian line. The only name I've seen for the style is the Equestrian Flap Bag.


----------



## Murphy47

Cool. Enjoy! Those old Dooneys wear like iron. The style is so "now" again.


----------



## chowlover2

eehlers said:


> Here's my latest vintage find...Dooney & Bourke. There's been a bag just like this at my local antique mall that I've been obsessed with, but the condition wasn't great given the price they were asking. So when I found this on ebay in awesome shape for less than the one at the antique mall, I pounced! This one has the fob too, which the other was missing. So happy! It's super clean inside and out. May do some Bllack Rocks on the corners, but that's probably it!


Put some wax on the brown leather to protect from rain so it doesn't spot. Great find, love it!


----------



## Esquared72

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> Put some wax on the brown leather to protect from rain so it doesn't spot. Great find, love it!



Thanks for the tip! This is my first non-Coach vintage bag and I love it!


----------



## JOODLZ

Does anyone know anything about Lionhart, Inc. ??? I bought this cutie for a couple of bucks last weekend. So far, I've only located one other...a brown one on Bonanza...but way bigger than mine. Mine is 7.5w x 6h x 3.5 deep. The long strap has a couple of breaks...I'm thinking maybe chain as a replacement. Any info is much appreciated!


----------



## Raven3766

I found this Roberta di Camerino a few days ago. I wanted to share. I am so excited, this is my first Camerino.


----------



## vintagevamp

Hi-

I am so glad to find this forum!  I found this adorable Gucci (I think) at a thrift and I am looking to fix it, as it has a small tear on the strap.  Does anyone know where I can have it fixed, besides Gucci?  They have been roundly panned for their poor customer service, so I'm hesitant.  Here's a link to pictures:  
https://picasaweb.google.com/105546931529495756085/20120907#


----------



## CoachChris

vintagevamp said:


> Hi-
> 
> I am so glad to find this forum! I found this adorable Gucci (I think) at a thrift and I am looking to fix it, as it has a small tear on the strap. Does anyone know where I can have it fixed, besides Gucci? They have been roundly panned for their poor customer service, so I'm hesitant. Here's a link to pictures:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/105546931529495756085/20120907#


They might be able to help you on the Gucci Forum.  Cute bag!!!!


----------



## Cullinan

No - I nearly bought one from eBay but decided I'd rather own my bags from new.


----------



## magdalinka

vintagevamp said:


> Hi-
> 
> I am so glad to find this forum!  I found this adorable Gucci (I think) at a thrift and I am looking to fix it, as it has a small tear on the strap.  Does anyone know where I can have it fixed, besides Gucci?  They have been roundly panned for their poor customer service, so I'm hesitant.  Here's a link to pictures:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/105546931529495756085/20120907#


That's a beautiful bag! You should join the "Secondhand finds" group, we are fun 

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/secondhand-bargains-show-yours-here-761875-265.html


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Does anyone know anything about Lionhart, Inc. ??? I bought this cutie for a couple of bucks last weekend. So far, I've only located one other...a brown one on Bonanza...but way bigger than mine. Mine is 7.5w x 6h x 3.5 deep. The long strap has a couple of breaks...I'm thinking maybe chain as a replacement. Any info is much appreciated!


So cute, ;ooks like an Hermes Kelly bag. 


vintagevamp said:


> Hi-
> 
> I am so glad to find this forum! I found this adorable Gucci (I think) at a thrift and I am looking to fix it, as it has a small tear on the strap. Does anyone know where I can have it fixed, besides Gucci? They have been roundly panned for their poor customer service, so I'm hesitant. Here's a link to pictures:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/105546931529495756085/20120907#


Do you have a cobbler you trust, they can do amazing work.


----------



## Jessi319

Brwneyed1 said:


> Wow. You guys are making me rethink letting go of my vintage bags. I was on a kick for a while looking for and collecting vintage kiss lock bags. I felt funny when I used them I'm not sure why . Now maybe I will rethink this.


 
you lucky gal...vintage and kisslock...two of my favorite words!!!  I'd wear them in a heartbeat!!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

found this vintage lanvin at a thrift shop!


----------



## bagee

JOODLZ said:
			
		

> Does anyone know anything about Lionhart, Inc. ??? I bought this cutie for a couple of bucks last weekend. So far, I've only located one other...a brown one on Bonanza...but way bigger than mine. Mine is 7.5w x 6h x 3.5 deep. The long strap has a couple of breaks...I'm thinking maybe chain as a replacement. Any info is much appreciated!



Cute bag!  Even cuter are your lamps!! Lol...i love them!


----------



## katev

I picked up my first Morris Moskovwitz bag at the thrift store yesterday for $2.39. It is black patent with goldtone hardware. The lining is rather worn but it is a wine-colored silk. I noticed that the inside zipper is a TALON zipper. 

The "goldish spots" in the pics are just a reflection of the flash.


----------



## papertiger

seahorseinstripes said:


> found this vintage lanvin at a thrift shop!
> 
> View attachment 1911116



Fabulous find, well done!  



katev said:


> I picked up my first Morris Moskovwitz bag at the thrift store yesterday for $2.39. It is black patent with goldtone hardware. The lining is rather worn but it is a wine-colored silk. I noticed that the inside zipper is a TALON zipper.
> 
> The "goldish spots" in the pics are just a reflection of the flash.



MM vintage is the way to go, total bargain *katev*


----------



## No Cute

All are beautiful.  But that red Gucci!  Wow!


----------



## katev

papertiger said:


> ...MM vintage is the way to go, total bargain *katev*


 
Thanks, I was really pleased to find it!


----------



## katev

vintagevamp said:


> Hi-
> 
> I am so glad to find this forum! I found this adorable Gucci (I think) at a thrift and I am looking to fix it, as it has a small tear on the strap. Does anyone know where I can have it fixed, besides Gucci? They have been roundly panned for their poor customer service, so I'm hesitant. Here's a link to pictures:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/105546931529495756085/20120907#


 
The red Gucci is gorgeous, congratulations! You could probably take it to a cobbler or leather specialist for repair. You might try calling the designer bag department at a high-quality department store and ask the SAs if they can recommend a repair shop.


----------



## VivaVuitton

Look what I found for 20 bucks! Vintage eel skin bag!


----------



## thriftaholic

good evening vintage lovers. may i know the maker of this magnetic snap closure please. i've been searching the internet for hours and i simply cannot find any answer. i would really, really appreciate any help. thank you so much everyone.


----------



## thriftaholic

this has the same insignia as my supposed vintage steal of the day. hopefully, the link would work:

http://www.biggerbids.com/auction-image-gallery.php?auction_id=608812&image_id=3588537

link was originally from this ebay listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CELINE...520?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2338e878

thank you for the help...


----------



## Lips

Hello 

I got this Gherardini bag a while ago, but don't think I ever posted a pic up on here.  I've no idea of it's vintage - probably not all that old, but I'd guess it's a couple of decades old at least.  It only cost me two or three pounds to buy...







Rear view and close up of leather...





Braided strap detail....these are beautifully thick and lustrous...





And, inside...






Although this isn't really a practical bag for me (it's more like a document case), I like to look at it.  And it has heft, despite being quite little!


- Lips


----------



## chowlover2

Lips said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I got this Gherardini bag a while ago, but don't think I ever posted a pic up on here.  I've no idea of it's vintage - probably not all that old, but I'd guess it's a couple of decades old at least.  It only cost me two or three pounds to buy...
> 
> Rear view and close up of leather...
> 
> Braided strap detail....these are beautifully thick and lustrous...
> 
> And, inside...
> 
> Although this isn't really a practical bag for me (it's more like a document case), I like to look at it.  And it has heft, despite being quite little!
> 
> - Lips



So pretty, I love the braided straps.


----------



## vintagewise

wow...although the chances of me finding a Gherardini for that price in the states is sadly super-unlikely.

I've been coveting this Gherardini bag since I first saw it earlier this year. THE prettiest tooled leather bag I've ever seen (& because I'm a history-geek, it's all the more fantastic)
http://www.thehistoryblog.com/archives/14514


----------



## LittleGinnie

I actually prefer vintage bags for than the current ones in store, there is something about it, character i guess  i got two vintage gucci bags, a vintage fendi and a vintage burberry bag and i absolutely love it


----------



## vintagewise

katev said:


> I picked up my first Morris Moskovwitz bag at the thrift store yesterday for $2.39. It is black patent with goldtone hardware. The lining is rather worn but it is a wine-colored silk. I noticed that the inside zipper is a TALON zipper.
> 
> The "goldish spots" in the pics are just a reflection of the flash.




Beautiful! Morris Moskowitz is one of my favorite vintage bag makers!
Just to let you know, you can get those white marks off patent bags with toothpaste...rub a little on and then clean it off with Windex. That's my favorite tip for spiffing up vintage patent leather/vinyl ...works like a charm!


----------



## Lips

vintagewise said:


> wow...although the chances of me finding a Gherardini for that price in the states is sadly super-unlikely.
> 
> I've been coveting this Gherardini bag since I first saw it earlier this year. THE prettiest tooled leather bag I've ever seen (& because I'm a history-geek, it's all the more fantastic)
> http://www.thehistoryblog.com/archives/14514



Stunning! 

- Lips


----------



## kaleida

vintagewise said:


> wow...although the chances of me finding a Gherardini for that price in the states is sadly super-unlikely.
> 
> I've been coveting this Gherardini bag since I first saw it earlier this year. THE prettiest tooled leather bag I've ever seen (& because I'm a history-geek, it's all the more fantastic)
> http://www.thehistoryblog.com/archives/14514



Ooh...I like that!


----------



## Millicat

Lips said:


> Hello
> 
> I got this Gherardini bag a while ago, but don't think I ever posted a pic up on here.  I've no idea of it's vintage - probably not all that old, but I'd guess it's a couple of decades old at least.  It only cost me two or three pounds to buy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear view and close up of leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braided strap detail....these are beautifully thick and lustrous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although this isn't really a practical bag for me (it's more like a document case), I like to look at it.  And it has heft, despite being quite little!
> 
> 
> - Lips



This is a beautiful bag


----------



## Jeruol

Hi, I have a few questions about a very beautiful evening clutch I bought yesterday. It has a label inside and it says Koret. Its in very good shape. i bought it at a second hand shop in Norway, and I paid like 1 USD for it. It was just lying there with other less beautiful bags and glowed. i am really sorry if my english is terrible, I am a norwegian. I can´t find anything about the deigner Koret in Norwegian, but I did find something in english. 

1. Could this be a fake? (The stitching looks very good, and the interior also. There is a minipurse inside attached to it),
2. Where is it from and what year is it from?
3. What is the value on these purses?

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/104596826485116738420/albums/5811005391576752369

I did take some photos of it, and shared them in an album in google.


----------



## katev

vintagewise said:


> Beautiful! Morris Moskowitz is one of my favorite vintage bag makers!
> Just to let you know, you can get those white marks off patent bags with toothpaste...rub a little on and then clean it off with Windex. That's my favorite tip for spiffing up vintage patent leather/vinyl ...works like a charm!



I didn't know that, thanks!


----------



## Tygriss

Jeruol said:


> Hi, I have a few questions about a very beautiful evening clutch I bought yesterday. It has a label inside and it says Koret. Its in very good shape. i bought it at a second hand shop in Norway, and I paid like 1 USD for it. It was just lying there with other less beautiful bags and glowed. i am really sorry if my english is terrible, I am a norwegian. I can´t find anything about the deigner Koret in Norwegian, but I did find something in english.
> 
> 1. Could this be a fake? (The stitching looks very good, and the interior also. There is a minipurse inside attached to it),
> 2. Where is it from and what year is it from?
> 3. What is the value on these purses?
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/104596826485116738420/albums/5811005391576752369
> 
> I did take some photos of it, and shared them in an album in google.



What a beautiful clutch/bag! I found the url for the company, presumably you found the same: http://korethandbags.com

It looks like the company started in 1929, there is also a Koret clothing company in California that started in 1939 (http://vintagefashionguild.org/label-resource/koret-of-california/) , and I do not believe they are related.  I looked for other similar vintage bags - they have similar stampings and the small bag attached to the interior. 

I hope someone else here can give you more information!


----------



## Jeruol

Tygriss said:


> What a beautiful clutch/bag! I found the url for the company, presumably you found the same: http://korethandbags.com
> 
> It looks like the company started in 1929, there is also a Koret clothing company in California that started in 1939 (http://vintagefashionguild.org/label-resource/koret-of-california/) , and I do not believe they are related.  I looked for other similar vintage bags - they have similar stampings and the small bag attached to the interior.
> 
> I hope someone else here can give you more information!



Thank you for answering. Yes I think it is a lovely bag, and in a good condition too. I don´t think that Koret is very known in Norway, so the bag is probably bought somewhere abroad. I did find the homepage that you postet an URL to, thank you =). Ok, so there are another Koret company. I find it strange that the bag was so cheap. I wanted to try to find out a bit more about it, I for one had never even heard of Koret, but I thought the quality on the bag looked very good. I wanted to know more about how old it was, and where it might come from.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LIPS.. this is a lovely bag.. enjoy it...


----------



## chowlover2

Jeruol said:


> Thank you for answering. Yes I think it is a lovely bag, and in a good condition too. I don´t think that Koret is very known in Norway, so the bag is probably bought somewhere abroad. I did find the homepage that you postet an URL to, thank you =). Ok, so there are another Koret company. I find it strange that the bag was so cheap. I wanted to try to find out a bit more about it, I for one had never even heard of Koret, but I thought the quality on the bag looked very good. I wanted to know more about how old it was, and where it might come from.



Hi Jeruol, post your pics of the bag in this thread 





> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/secondhand-bargains-show-yours-here-761875-438.html


 I know the girls there have found Koret bags and they can give you some info about it.


----------



## Jeruol

chowlover2 said:


> Hi Jeruol, post your pics of the bag in this thread  I know the girls there have found Koret bags and they can give you some info about it.



Thank you, I will post it there


----------



## Lips

Millicat said:


> This is a beautiful bag





hotshot said:


> LIPS.. this is a lovely bag.. enjoy it...



Thanks ladies 

- Lips


----------



## Cullinan

Lips said:


> Hello
> 
> I got this Gherardini bag a while ago, but don't think I ever posted a pic up on here.  I've no idea of it's vintage - probably not all that old, but I'd guess it's a couple of decades old at least.  It only cost me two or three pounds to buy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear view and close up of leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braided strap detail....these are beautifully thick and lustrous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although this isn't really a practical bag for me (it's more like a document case), I like to look at it.  And it has heft, despite being quite little!
> 
> 
> - Lips




It's a gorgeous bag, great when you have a lot to carry...

And for less than the price of a Starbucks Frapuccino!!!

You can't go wrong for that and the quality looks superb!


----------



## vintagewise

Jeruol said:


> Hi, I have a few questions about a very beautiful evening clutch I bought yesterday. It has a label inside and it says Koret. Its in very good shape. i bought it at a second hand shop in Norway, and I paid like 1 USD for it. It was just lying there with other less beautiful bags and glowed. i am really sorry if my english is terrible, I am a norwegian. I can´t find anything about the deigner Koret in Norwegian, but I did find something in english.
> 
> 1. Could this be a fake? (The stitching looks very good, and the interior also. There is a minipurse inside attached to it),
> 2. Where is it from and what year is it from?
> 3. What is the value on these purses?
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/104596826485116738420/albums/5811005391576752369
> 
> I did take some photos of it, and shared them in an album in google.




Absolutely gorgeous! I always consider myself lucky when I find a vintage Koret bag. The quality & construction are really top-notch.
They also manufactured handbags for Givenchy and Dior back in the day, so that certainly says something.

You can find a little more info about the Koret handbag company here:
http://www.bagladyemporium.com/BLU/index.php?n=Main.KoretInc

Great find, by the way! I'd say late 40s to 50s as a good estimate for your lovely clutch. The attached coin purse feature was pretty much phased out by the 1960s. 
I think nowadays more people have heard of the Koret clothing line than the Koret bag company -- they are indeed completely different companies...Koret bags are on the high-end, and Koret clothing is a lower-to mid range (boring IMO) old-lady sportswear line. That might be why you got such a good bargain!


----------



## vintagewise

Jeruol said:


> Hi, I have a few questions about a very beautiful evening clutch I bought yesterday. It has a label inside and it says Koret. Its in very good shape. i bought it at a second hand shop in Norway, and I paid like 1 USD for it. It was just lying there with other less beautiful bags and glowed. i am really sorry if my english is terrible, I am a norwegian. I can´t find anything about the deigner Koret in Norwegian, but I did find something in english.
> 
> 1. Could this be a fake? (The stitching looks very good, and the interior also. There is a minipurse inside attached to it),
> 2. Where is it from and what year is it from?
> 3. What is the value on these purses?
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/104596826485116738420/albums/5811005391576752369
> 
> I did take some photos of it, and shared them in an album in google.




And I've never seen a fake Koret bag. Really, knock-off bags didn't become a problem until the mid 70s or so when people became more obsessed with brand names...most of it started with vintage Gucci and Louis Vuitton.

Value is a bit trickier, but if I had that in my Etsy store, I'd price it in the $40-$60 range. I've seen some vintage Korets (rhinestone encrusted minaudieres) go for closer to $100.


----------



## lambskin

vintagewise said:


> And I've never seen a fake Koret bag. Really, knock-off bags didn't become a problem until the mid 70s or so when people became more obsessed with brand names...most of it started with vintage Gucci and Louis Vuitton.
> 
> Value is a bit trickier, but if I had that in my Etsy store, I'd price it in the $40-$60 range. I've seen some vintage Korets (rhinestone encrusted minaudieres) go for closer to $100.





  I'm curious if u have the knowledge,or know how to obtain it,dealing with vintage bags/belts,etc. that are Earlier than the replica-boom,like 50s,60s. I came across a Chanel small bag,when they placed white labels at the bottom,and there is none on this one after 60 years--there is only the 2 C's on the front flap. It is ulra-soft leather(raw suede inside) The stitching has 10 points per inch,and the hardware says "Crownhock Patent 39383".   I wonder if there is an historical handbag book/manual that gives specifics and identifiers of authentic very vintage bags that didnt come with stamps or numbers.  I will share in the future if I dig anything up. Any ideas?


----------



## LadyEnoki

lambskin said:
			
		

> I'm curious if u have the knowledge,or know how to obtain it,dealing with vintage bags/belts,etc. that are Earlier than the replica-boom,like 50s,60s. I came across a Chanel small bag,when they placed white labels at the bottom,and there is none on this one after 60 years--there is only the 2 C's on the front flap. It is ulra-soft leather(raw suede inside) The stitching has 10 points per inch,and the hardware says "Crownhock Patent 39383".   I wonder if there is an historical handbag book/manual that gives specifics and identifiers of authentic very vintage bags that didnt come with stamps or numbers.  I will share in the future if I dig anything up. Any ideas?



The CCs on the flaps didn't come into existence until Karl Lagerfeld conceived them in the 80s so there's no way it could be dated to the 50s. The original bag is the one with the mademoiselle lock because coco never married.


----------



## lambskin

LadyEnoki said:


> The CCs on the flaps didn't come into existence until Karl Lagerfeld conceived them in the 80s so there's no way it could be dated to the 50s. The original bag is the one with the mademoiselle lock because coco never married.



OK,I'm not referring to the interlocking C hardware that Lagerfeld rebirth,i'm talking about the embossed stitching of the interlocking C s on the leather.
COCO introduced this logo when she originally opened her stores much much earlier than 1980s.
If there's is anyone that can enlighten us and (from factual documentation)when the first chanel bag was made with this simple raised stitch logo . 


Identifying a need to liberate womens hands from the encumbrance of a hand held bag, Chanel conceived of a handbag that would accomplish this stylishly. Christened the 2.55, the date of the bags creation, February, 1955, its design, as with much of her creative inspiration, was informed by her convent days and her love of the sporting world.
The original version was constructed of jersey or leather, the outside featuring a hand-stitched quilted design influenced by the jackets worn by jockeys. The chain strap was a nod to her orphanage years, reminiscent to Chanel of the abbey caretakers who wore such waist chains to hold keys. The burgundy red uniform worn by the convent girls was transmuted into the bags interior lining.
The bag design went through a reincarnation in the 1980s when it was updated by Karl Lagerfeld. Known as the Reissue, the bag retained its original classic shape, with the clasp and chain strap differing from its initial form. Lagerfeld worked the House of Chanel logo, "CC" into the rectangular twist lock and wove leather through the shoulder chain.[111]


----------



## papertiger

Jeruol said:


> Hi, I have a few questions about a very beautiful evening clutch I bought yesterday. It has a label inside and it says Koret. Its in very good shape. i bought it at a second hand shop in Norway, and I paid like 1 USD for it. It was just lying there with other less beautiful bags and glowed. i am really sorry if my english is terrible, I am a norwegian. I can´t find anything about the deigner Koret in Norwegian, but I did find something in english.
> 
> 1. Could this be a fake? (The stitching looks very good, and the interior also. There is a minipurse inside attached to it),
> 2. Where is it from and what year is it from?
> 3. What is the value on these purses?
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/104596826485116738420/albums/5811005391576752369
> 
> I did take some photos of it, and shared them in an album in google.



This is an authentic late-1950s Koret (USA)

I have a black leather (red leather lined)  Koret handbag with pull out (but attached) travel wallet. They are superb bags and very undervalued 

Congratulations on such a pretty bag


----------



## papertiger

Lips said:


> Hello
> 
> I got this Gherardini bag a while ago, but don't think I ever posted a pic up on here.  I've no idea of it's vintage - probably not all that old, but I'd guess it's a couple of decades old at least.  It only cost me two or three pounds to buy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear view and close up of leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braided strap detail....these are beautifully thick and lustrous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although this isn't really a practical bag for me (it's more like a document case), I like to look at it.  And it has heft, despite being quite little!
> 
> 
> - Lips



This is an alligator (real) bag from the late-1960s/early 1970s 

I know you have had it a while but congratulations


----------



## papertiger

katev said:


> I found this vintage Koret bag for $4.50 at Savers and the cool thing is that this bag has a surprise hidden feature! You can see more pics at the links below:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-cheap-treasures-531824-678.html#post22250492
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-cheap-treasures-531824-678.html#post22250529



That's the bag I have in black leather (mine is huge BTW). Siblings of a 1950s bag  what are the odds


----------



## katev

papertiger said:


> That's the bag I have in black leather (mine is huge BTW). Siblings of a 1950s bag  what are the odds



wow, a big koret bag, nice!


----------



## Vitta

katev said:


> wow, a big koret bag, nice!



Here's some more info about vintage handbags by Koret:

KORET
Success is in the Bag! Koret, Inc. (NYC, USA, 1929-present). Founder: Richard Koret who also established the National Authority for the Ladies' Handbag Industry (NALHI) in 1935. Specialty: cool, whimsical, luxurious exotic skin handbags popular with rich & famous in the '50s-'60s. Sold by: Jay Thorpe, Saks Fifth Avenue. Signature features: extravagant travel bags & mallets, sophisticated daytime bags, sensible pocketbooks, generous totes, stunning evening alligator and crocodile handbags gleaming with gems & gilt. Affiliation: Tresor, Inc, Koret USA, Koret Classics, Koret America. Licensing arrangements: Louis Vuitton, Christian Dior, Pierre Cardin, Hubert de Givenchy. Known under the variant name of Koret Givenchy, Inc. After 8 decades of successful history, the firm is still in operation. Mark: Koret.

http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!__designers

And some pics of vintage Koret handbags and ads: http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!...ckergallery1=8

Hope it helps


----------



## katev

Vitta said:


> Here's some more info about vintage handbags by Koret:
> 
> KORET
> Success is in the Bag! Koret, Inc. (NYC, USA, 1929-present). Founder: Richard Koret who also established the National Authority for the Ladies' Handbag Industry (NALHI) in 1935. Specialty: cool, whimsical, luxurious exotic skin handbags popular with rich & famous in the '50s-'60s. Sold by: Jay Thorpe, Saks Fifth Avenue. Signature features: extravagant travel bags & mallets, sophisticated daytime bags, sensible pocketbooks, generous totes, stunning evening alligator and crocodile handbags gleaming with gems & gilt. Affiliation: Tresor, Inc, Koret USA, Koret Classics, Koret America. Licensing arrangements: Louis Vuitton, Christian Dior, Pierre Cardin, Hubert de Givenchy. Known under the variant name of Koret Givenchy, Inc. After 8 decades of successful history, the firm is still in operation. Mark: Koret.
> 
> http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!__designers
> 
> And some pics of vintage Koret handbags and ads: http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!...ckergallery1=8
> 
> Hope it helps



thanks for the great info and links; it makes me appreciate my Koret even moore!


----------



## Vitta

katev said:


> thanks for the great info and links; it makes me appreciate my Koret even moore!



Thank you, katev! 

Just in case the link didn't go through, here it is again (it takes time to load): 
http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!__designers/photostackergallery1=8

Koret alligator and ostrich bags from the 1930s-1960s (in unique styles and excellent condition) are quite rare and expensive. But their leather handbags from the 1940s-1980s can be found for $20-$150 (depending on style and condition). There are also vintage Koret ca 1970s-1980s embossed alligator shoulder bags that are pretty affordable. You can find them on eBay or Etsy, etc.

Quite expensive and collectible are their textile bags from the 1930s with jeweled handles, if they're in excellent condition. 

Also, there was a line of their novelty wicker baskets from the 1950s-1960s made in Italy. Those came in many different styles and colors, lined with contrasting leatherette. So cute! Marked "Koret Made in Italy", they were produced in very limited spring-summer collections (often sold in Florida and California). The price range is $30 and up, depending on the rarity (style, color combination, condition). Some of them are very collectible. Here's the example of the rare one: http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!__boutique/productsstackergalleryv22=46


----------



## BAGS0422

Jessi319 said:


> Is this the style? if so, I have the same bag...one of my most favorite bags ever! I swear its indestructable!!  (& I like that it's not something you see around town on just everyone.  It took me a while to find this one in a decent condition)
> here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jessi319 at 2012-02-27



I have collected 3 one is white one is the same color as yours and i have a black one


----------



## Jessi319

BAGS0422 said:


> I have collected 3 one is white one is the same color as yours and i have a black one



bag triplets then!!  I have the same three colors LOL


----------



## Tuuli35

I found this Ferragamo already some time ago:


----------



## chowlover2

Tuuli35 said:


> I found this Ferragamo already some time ago:



That's a beautiful bag!


----------



## Tuuli35

chowlover2 said:


> That's a beautiful bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Krissi96

are vintage mulberry bags that arent made anymore really worth the cost over a new one??


----------



## seton

Tuuli35 said:


> I found this Ferragamo already some time ago:



it's a classic!


----------



## Hangbagslover

Of course....I have vintage Fendi, about 5 of them. Close to 25 years old ( if you consider that "vintage". I'm carrying one today- Fendi zucca print


----------



## vintagewise

lambskin said:


> I'm curious if u have the knowledge,or know how to obtain it,dealing with vintage bags/belts,etc. that are Earlier than the replica-boom,like 50s,60s. I came across a Chanel small bag,when they placed white labels at the bottom,and there is none on this one after 60 years--there is only the 2 C's on the front flap. It is ulra-soft leather(raw suede inside) The stitching has 10 points per inch,and the hardware says "Crownhock Patent 39383".   I wonder if there is an historical handbag book/manual that gives specifics and identifiers of authentic very vintage bags that didnt come with stamps or numbers.  I will share in the future if I dig anything up. Any ideas?




In my experience, the best way to authenticate/research the very vintage bags is by looking through vintage fashion magazines. You can find a lot of vintage Chanel ads in vintage Vogues and Harper's Bazaar.

I'm not an expert on Chanel, but I do know your bag can't be 60 years old. Since it has the interlocking C's on the front flap, it would have been made in the 1980's and not any earlier since that's when the CC design was first introduced by Karl Lagerfeld.
http://wikifashion.com/wiki/Chanel/Bags/Chanel_2.55_Bag



You should ask about it in the Authenticate Chanel thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-this-chanel-564994.html#post14457076


----------



## vintagewise

lambskin said:


> I'm curious if u have the knowledge,or know how to obtain it,dealing with vintage bags/belts,etc. that are Earlier than the replica-boom,like 50s,60s. I came across a Chanel small bag,when they placed white labels at the bottom,and there is none on this one after 60 years--there is only the 2 C's on the front flap. It is ulra-soft leather(raw suede inside) The stitching has 10 points per inch,and the hardware says "Crownhock Patent 39383".   I wonder if there is an historical handbag book/manual that gives specifics and identifiers of authentic very vintage bags that didnt come with stamps or numbers.  I will share in the future if I dig anything up. Any ideas?



This is interesting...although the "replica boom" really got big in the 70s-80s, I found evidence all the way back to 1929 of Chanel bags being copied:
Here's the newspaper ad:
http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...FAAAAIBAJ&pg=4571,1571153&dq=chanel+bag&hl=en

And I should clarify from my previous reply that the Double C's on the OUTSIDE of the bag weren't used until the 80's. They were used on the inside of the vintage Chanel bags back in the 50s and 60s:
http://news.google.com/newspapers?i...DAAAAIBAJ&pg=4393,1987897&dq=chanel+bag&hl=en


----------



## brainstorm

I'm a vintage Dooney & Bourke collector and seller. They are just so beautifully made and the craftsmanship is amazing.


----------



## katev

I found this vintage (circa 1980) Barbara Bolan "Made in Italy" bag at the Savers yesterday for $3. I had never heard of Barbara Bolan but it was obviously a quality bag. The leather is very soft like lamb nappa and the snakeskin trim appears to be genuine. 

The bag still has the original price tag inside from Joseph Stores. The retail price was $275 and it was marked down to $152. According to the inflation calculator $152 in 1980 is worth $477 in 2012, so this was an expensive bag! The tag is marked and "snake" and "wine". 

It is a wine-color but it looks like a bright red in the pictures. It's a beautiful vintage bag in great condition! 

I remember Joseph's stores in Chicago when I was a kid and they carried very expensive shoes and bags. I found a link for Joesph stores in Texas and they still carry designer brands. See the links below:

1980 news article about designer Barbara Bolan:
http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...=acUPAAAAIBAJ&sjid=Wo0DAAAAIBAJ&pg=6379,42967 

About Joseph stores:
http://www.josephstores.com/shoes.htm


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> I found this vintage (circa 1980) Barbara Bolan "Made in Italy" bag at the Savers yesterday for $3. I had never heard of Barbara Bolan but it was obviously a quality bag. The leather is very soft like lamb nappa and the snakeskin trim appears to be genuine.
> 
> The bag still has the original price tag inside from Joseph Stores. The retail price was $275 and it was marked down to $152. According to the inflation calculator $152 in 1980 is worth $477 in 2012, so this was an expensive bag! The tag is marked and "snake" and "wine".
> 
> It is a wine-color but it looks like a bright red in the pictures. It's a beautiful vintage bag in great condition!
> 
> I remember Joseph's stores in Chicago when I was a kid and they carried very expensive shoes and bags. I found a link for Joesph stores in Texas and they still carry designer brands. See the links below:
> 
> 1980 news article about designer Barbara Bolan:
> http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...=acUPAAAAIBAJ&sjid=Wo0DAAAAIBAJ&pg=6379,42967
> 
> About Joseph stores:
> http://www.josephstores.com/shoes.htm



Wow!! That's really pretty!  I've not found one of her bags before!  Fun little holiday party bag or something!


----------



## katev

Tuuli35 said:


> I found this Ferragamo already some time ago:



What a beauty!


----------



## Millicat

Krissi96 said:


> are vintage mulberry bags that arent made anymore really worth the cost over a new one??



I would say no, they're not really up in that kind of league, good brand though.


----------



## JOODLZ

Though I usually have my eyes out for Coach bags, I occasionally get lucky with other brands. Don't know if these are truly "vintage" but they make me happy nonetheless!

While in Hilton Head, SC over Thanksgiving I found a wonderful - and HUGE - Brighton duffle for $5. It has a spot on the front that I couldn't even budge in a good long bath. It's kind of crispy and solid. Tried everything in my bag of tricks, oh well. Love it anyway.

And after returning to FL, found this Oroton at Goodwill Bargain Barn for $1! Thanks to expert advice from Katev (thanks!), I washed it too. I have no earthly idea what the previous owner was carrying inside it, but it was a hot mess! Cleaned up well enough to carry though. Thanks to what I've learned on this forum - I recognized this one as a pretty good deal. Saw a new one of the same style on ebay yesterday for $289! Yay! Oroton leather is just gorgeous, with a lot of texture and shine.

Posted here are before pics - just haven't had time for afters.


----------



## Dedi

Tuuli35 said:


> I found this Ferragamo already some time ago:



wow - this is timeless! lucky find! do you know how old it is? it still looks pristine. do you have pictures of the interior?


----------



## Tuuli35

Dedi said:


> wow - this is timeless! lucky find! do you know how old it is? it still looks pristine. do you have pictures of the interior?


Thank you!  I dont know how old it is. Here are more pics: http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragamo/authenticate-ferragamo-1-please-use-correct-format-post-453399-52.html#post23228310


----------



## katev

JOODLZ said:


> Though I usually have my eyes out for Coach bags, I occasionally get lucky with other brands. Don't know if these are truly "vintage" but they make me happy nonetheless!
> 
> While in Hilton Head, SC over Thanksgiving I found a wonderful - and HUGE - Brighton duffle for $5. It has a spot on the front that I couldn't even budge in a good long bath. It's kind of crispy and solid. Tried everything in my bag of tricks, oh well. Love it anyway.
> 
> And after returning to FL, found this Oroton at Goodwill Bargain Barn for $1! Thanks to expert advice from Katev (thanks!), I washed it too. I have no earthly idea what the previous owner was carrying inside it, but it was a hot mess! Cleaned up well enough to carry though. Thanks to what I've learned on this forum - I recognized this one as a pretty good deal. Saw a new one of the same style on ebay yesterday for $289! Yay! Oroton leather is just gorgeous, with a lot of texture and shine.
> 
> Posted here are before pics - just haven't had time for afters.



OMG, I love the brighton bag and aren't oroton bags nice?! Great finds, congratulations!


----------



## JOODLZ

katev said:


> OMG, I love the brighton bag and aren't oroton bags nice?! Great finds, congratulations!



Thanks...I was amazed at how resilient the lining of the Oroton bag is. It's ivory colored and fuzzy, almost like velvet. But it took a good, hard scrubbing very well. Thanks again for your rehab advice with this one.


----------



## Raven3766

I bought this Koret a while back.It says manmade leather, but I have a hard time believing that.  What do you think?


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:
			
		

> I bought this Koret a while back.It says manmade leather, but I have a hard time believing that.  What do you think?



It sure looks real, I love hat chain handle, so rich, goes perfectly with the croc!


----------



## indiaink

Raven3766 said:


> I bought this Koret a while back.It says manmade leather, but I have a hard time believing that.  What do you think?


If the label inside says man-made leather, then it is  Very nice job of embossing.  I always liked Koret (clothes) back in the 70s...


----------



## Raven3766

indiaink said:


> If the label inside says man-made leather, then it is  Very nice job of embossing.  I always liked Koret (clothes) back in the 70s...



Yeah, it says man-made soooo...good job with the embossing.


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> It sure looks real, I love hat chain handle, so rich, goes perfectly with the croc!



Hey Chow...Happy New Year! Yeah, it's a heavy chain. Hopefully I will carry it this summer.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Hey Chow...Happy New Year! Yeah, it's a heavy chain. Hopefully I will carry it this summer.


Happy New Year! It's a beautiful bag:greengrin:


----------



## No Cute

Tuuli35 said:


> I found this Ferragamo already some time ago:



That is a beauty!!!!


----------



## cherrycookies

love vintage chanel but wouldn't want to buy them online...


----------



## Millicat

If it's a reputable seller/reseller online buying is fine, i've bought Chanel, Hermes and Celine vintage items online, all genuine and all in good condition - correction, most in excellent condition.
Know your seller and it's worth it.


----------



## girlhasbags

xochrissie said:


> There's a vintage boutique that opened (well moved into a bigger location) here in SF recently and has an amazing collection of vintage Coach bags along with Gucci and others.  I was just there over the weekend and wanted this vintage Fendi dress so badly!



I'd love to visit when I am in the bay area. What is the name?


----------



## girlhasbags

Tuuli35 said:


> I found this Ferragamo already some time ago:




This is a great bag! I found a vintage gucci bag that is very similar. I have it at the shop being restored. I will post a pic when I get it back. I love vintage bags too!


----------



## BarbaraGordon

Tuuli35 said:


> I found this Ferragamo already some time ago:


Beautiful! That is such a classic. I adore your bag.


----------



## marceylove

sarafina77 said:


> That is sooo beautiful!!!



Not really relevant to the thread (sorry) but I love how your cats look together! 

This is a bit relevant, I have 3 vintage Chanel bags which I scored recently.  I'm considering selling one though...hmmm not sure yet.  I'll post photos soon once I take them


----------



## marceylove

emmakins said:


> Just bought this vintage leather bag today. I think it was from the 80s. It was love at first sight!



OMG!!!  Your bag is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## marceylove

Graciella said:


> I have lots of vintage bags, but this one has to be my favourite: Vintage (= 20+ years old) Hermes Bolide in Rouge H from 1982! It's older than me



You just killed me   It's such a gorgeous back...no wonder it's your favourite one


----------



## sunnyluckylucy

I love vintage bags. I am a huge fan of straw purses from the 50's and 60's, with metal or beaded handles.... I also love vintage straw totes for the beach, stuff like that. I'm never going to pay more than $100 for a straw tote of any description so vintage really works for me pretty well, especially after getting better about checking measurements online.

When the Perspex clutch craze started middle of last year, I bought a few vintage pieces on eBay that set me back maybe $10-$15 per purse, instead of the upwards of $500 that a lot of them were going for. One of my favorite bags is hard to describe, but I'll have to photograph it and put it on here. The only thing about it is that it's NOT an everyday bag. I've had to glue the strap together twice and it can't hold that much weight. Only for special occasions...

I do love designers like Charlotte Olympia, but her work in particular, some of it to me feels very inauthentic. As in, I'm not going to pay $500 for a brand new tote that's designed to look like it's authentically from the 60's and is made from straw. 

I've just decided that I'm no longer going to buy things that are falling apart or won't hold up, no matter the "cool" factor. I was in a flea market this summer and saw this amazing, one of a kind purse with a "travel" theme, it was made of black wicker and had all these leather patches nailed onto the front with the names of cities, Paris, London, Rome, Milan, I'd never seen anything like it.

But... at the end of the way, the plastic lining was cracking and the patches were flaking off and it was $27 and I didn't see the point in buying something, no matter how affordable, that I'd only be able to use a couple times. 

Vintage designer is a whole other beast though. Of course I've been lusting after a vintage Chanel quilted bag in a funky color for a LONG time, don't know how I'll come across one...

I just recently bought a small crossbody vintage Coach bag from the 70's that's in FABULOUS condition. The only issue is that it's in navy and so I don't wear it that often. but I could definitely stand to have a lot more vintage Coach in my collection. Those are some really, really nice handbags.

And I'm currently waiting on a vintage hot pink suede Chloe bag, envelope style, that I found on eBay. I hope it looks as cool in real life as it did in the pictures. The anticipation is killing me!! haha


----------



## Laura Gao

Raven3766 said:


> I bought this Koret a while back.It says manmade leather, but I have a hard time believing that.  What do you think?



This bag looks quite modern. I'm not sure it may be treated as a vintage bag.


----------



## girlhasbags

girlhasbags said:


> This is a great bag! I found a vintage gucci bag that is very similar. I have it at the shop being restored. I will post a pic when I get it back. I love vintage bags too!



Pictures of my vintage Gucci bag I scored at my favorite resale shop. I just got it back from being reconditioned.


----------



## papertiger

girlhasbags said:


> Pictures of my vintage Gucci bag I scored at my favorite resale shop. I just got it back from being reconditioned.



I have a similar but in lizard *girlhasbags*, if you show me the inside tag or script I can date it for you. Mine is a 1990s, but many of the early 1990s were reissues so there is a good chance yours is seriously older. Your Gucci bag is totally awesome


----------



## Raven3766

Laura Gao said:


> This bag looks quite modern. I'm not sure it may be treated as a vintage bag.



I believe it is vintage.  I have 5 Korets and all are vintage.  Maybe it looks too good, but looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Raven3766

girlhasbags said:


> Pictures of my vintage Gucci bag I scored at my favorite resale shop. I just got it back from being reconditioned.



I absolutely love your bag. It's gorgeous!


----------



## girlhasbags

View attachment 2045530


papertiger said:


> I have a similar but in lizard *girlhasbags*, if you show me the inside tag or script I can date it for you. Mine is a 1990s, but many of the early 1990s were reissues so there is a good chance yours is seriously older. Your Gucci bag is totally awesome



Thank you. I'd like to see yours as well. I've posted the inside of the bag would love to know the date. Thanks


----------



## girlhasbags

Raven3766 said:


> I absolutely love your bag. It's gorgeous!



Thank you I thought it was great. I feel like I really scored a couple $'s to clean it up and she is definitely a keeper.


----------



## papertiger

girlhasbags said:


> Pictures of my vintage Gucci bag I scored at my favorite resale shop. I just got it back from being reconditioned.





girlhasbags said:


> View attachment 2045529
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045530
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'd like to see yours as well. I've posted the inside of the bag would love to know the date. Thanks



Aha, much older than mine. Yours is from the 1950s! Congratulations, it's totally amazing and in great condition. 

You have helped me a lot, as I had my suspicions that the 1990s version was a reissue but had not managed to track down a pic of the original. Thank you *girlhasbags* 

Here is mine. 'She' is a 30" made to order lizard Gucci 'Kelly'. Even new H lizard bags cannot be made in this size anymore. As you can see the front is not exactly as yours is but I am sure mine is based on yours (the belt is also Gucci but the scarf is vintage Chanel)


----------



## girlhasbags

papertiger said:


> Aha, much older than mine. Yours is from the 1950s! Congratulations, it's totally amazing and in great condition.
> 
> You have helped me a lot, as I had my suspicions that the 1990s version was a reissue but had not managed to track down a pic of the original. Thank you *girlhasbags*
> 
> Here is mine. 'She' is a 30" made to order lizard Gucci 'Kelly'. Even new H lizard bags cannot be made in this size anymore. As you can see the front is not exactly as yours is but I am sure mine is based on yours (the belt is also Gucci but the scarf is vintage Chanel)



No, thank you I wanted information on the bag. I knew it look old but wasnt sure so thank you. How could I get more information? I am really glad I got it now. It was sitting on a markdown shelf because it was not cleaned up and no one could see the potential but I could. Now she looks like a million bucks!

I really really love your too. I have never seen anything like it. Very classy. I think it is very unique. Where did you get it?


----------



## papertiger

girlhasbags said:


> No, thank you I wanted information on the bag. I knew it look old but wasnt sure so thank you. How could I get more information? I am really glad I got it now. It was sitting on a markdown shelf because it was not cleaned up and no one could see the potential but I could. Now she looks like a million bucks!
> 
> I really really love your too. I have never seen anything like it. Very classy. I think it is very unique. Where did you get it?



I got mine from my mother  My father bought it for my mother for an anniversary and she virtually never used it. It's mine now though, even my SA at Hermes was impressed 

Isn't amazing how no one saw how amazing that bag was/could be? Well done for spotting it's potential  

You could try Christies auction house for more info and an estimate, they are actually owned by Gucci Group so they should have access to the very best Gucci experts, below is a link which tells you how to take pics for an on-line appraisal:

https://www.christies.com/services/gucci-collector/overview.aspx


----------



## Ghettoe

I don't collect, but I stumbled across a 1994 YSL bag (it may be older) in my aunts hand bag rack. It was mouldy and just not cared for, but the moment I wiped it clean I knew it was definitely not fake. I am going to clean it first and hope to post pics.


----------



## Babi

papertiger said:


> Aha, much older than mine. Yours is from the 1950s! Congratulations, it's totally amazing and in great condition.
> 
> You have helped me a lot, as I had my suspicions that the 1990s version was a reissue but had not managed to track down a pic of the original. Thank you *girlhasbags*
> 
> Here is mine. 'She' is a 30" made to order lizard Gucci 'Kelly'. Even new H lizard bags cannot be made in this size anymore. As you can see the front is not exactly as yours is but I am sure mine is based on yours (the belt is also Gucci but the scarf is vintage Chanel)



Wow....super special bag! You always have great taste, dear papertiger.
PS: I'm trying not to come often to tpf, as each time I do, I see a bag I'd like to look for (how frustrating!). But it's nice finding your new posts each time I come back, pt!


----------



## papertiger

Babi said:


> Wow....super special bag! You always have great taste, dear papertiger.
> PS: I'm trying not to come often to tpf, as each time I do, I see a bag I'd like to look for (how frustrating!). But it's nice finding your new posts each time I come back, pt!



Thank you so much *Babi * You are much too kind 

I know, it's tough visiting tpf, too much temptation  I was quite good for  about a year (apart from scarves) but this year I LOVE everything I'm seeing


----------



## Pedronarra

Tuuli35 said:


> I found this Ferragamo already some time ago:


Very nice!


----------



## Babi

papertiger said:


> Thank you so much *Babi * You are much too kind
> 
> I know, it's tough visiting tpf, too much temptation  I was quite good for  about a year (apart from scarves) but this year I LOVE everything I'm seeing



I'm glad I'm not alone!!
I'm trying to figure out if I can open again my own business, so definitely I cannot spend a cent, but...oh well, it's just nice looking at beautiful things, what can I do? If I keep in mind my aim, I can be good


----------



## Lawseenai

papertiger said:


> Aha, much older than mine. Yours is from the 1950s! Congratulations, it's totally amazing and in great condition.
> 
> You have helped me a lot, as I had my suspicions that the 1990s version was a reissue but had not managed to track down a pic of the original. Thank you girlhasbags
> 
> Here is mine. 'She' is a 30" made to order lizard Gucci 'Kelly'. Even new H lizard bags cannot be made in this size anymore. As you can see the front is not exactly as yours is but I am sure mine is based on yours (the belt is also Gucci but the scarf is vintage Chanel)



She is beautiful!


----------



## Molly0

Ghettoe said:


> I don't collect, but I stumbled across a 1994 YSL bag (it may be older) in my aunts hand bag rack. It was mouldy and just not cared for, but the moment I wiped it clean I knew it was definitely not fake. I am going to clean it first and hope to post pics.



Would love to see your photos of it!  

I too have a YSL that I'm not sure of the age.


----------



## Molly0

YSL, unknown year.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## girlhasbags

papertiger said:


> I got mine from my mother  My father bought it for my mother for an anniversary and she virtually never used it. It's mine now though, even my SA at Hermes was impressed
> 
> Isn't amazing how no one saw how amazing that bag was/could be? Well done for spotting it's potential
> 
> You could try Christies auction house for more info and an estimate, they are actually owned by Gucci Group so they should have access to the very best Gucci experts, below is a link which tells you how to take pics for an on-line appraisal:
> 
> https://www.christies.com/services/gucci-collector/overview.aspx



Thank you I am going to get some good pictures and send it to them I am really curious. Yes, it is amazing how people will over look things that just need a little work. It's really funny when I saw it I thought someone inherited this bag and then didnt want it or realize what they had.


----------



## papertiger

Babi said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone!!
> *I'm trying to figure out if I can open again my own business*, so definitely I cannot spend a cent, but...oh well, it's just nice looking at beautiful things, what can I do? If I keep in mind my aim, I can be good



The very best of luck *Babi*, I wish you the very best of luck 



Lawseenai said:


> She is beautiful!



Thank you so much *LawSeenai*


----------



## melissa49

Love vintage bags, my most prized one is my Gucci that my aunt passed down to me. She had it in the protective cloth cover it came in and get this she only wore it a handful of times. What a score, I'm so scared to rock it out to restaurants, I would kill anyone who spilled anything on it.


----------



## Ghettoe

Molly0 said:


> Would love to see your photos of it!
> 
> I too have a YSL that I'm not sure of the age.





Here is my Vintage YSL. I need to give it some TLC and do some maintenance but here it is.


----------



## katev

I found this beautiful bag at the Savers yesterday. I was marked $15 but I got it for $12 with a coupon. 

I had never heard of "De Vecchi by Hamilton Hodge Made In Italy" before, but it was immediately obvious that this was a quality bag.

It is made of beautiful dark green, thick suede or nubuck and the inside is a soft brown suede. The rolled handle is thick and comfortable and the hardware on this bag is absolutely fabulous! 

I did some research and found that Hodge Hamilton had designed for Bottega and Feragamo before collaborating with De Vecchi for about 10 years in the 1990s.

Too bad that the collaboration ended because if this bag is a good example - they did good work together! 

It appears to be in good shape and I look forward to cleaning it up and carrying it!


----------



## katev

I found a NY Times article about Hamilton Hodge and De Vecchi:

http://www.nytimes.com/1989/06/11/style/style-makers-hamilton-hodge-handbag-designer.html 

STYLE MAKERS; Hamilton Hodge - Handbag Designer

By ANNE-MARIE SCHIRO
Published: June 11, 1989
Correction Appended

Hamilton Hodge was not born yet when the De Vecchi handbag company was founded in Italy 45 years ago, but he has put it on the fashion map. The first De Vecchi collection designed by him appeared in March and was a success. Customers liked his woven bags in fan and basket shapes, his soft ottoman pouches and woven faille evening bags on long shoulder straps.

''People have seen enough chains and quilting,'' said the 33-year-old designer. ''I try to give them something a little different. But it's more than just fashion. You can't have fashion bags that cost $700. I want to make things that last 10 years.''

That attitude may derive from his original career goal, to be a furniture designer. He was, after all, born in High Point, N.C., the furniture manufacturing center. ''I came north to study at the New York School of Interior Design,'' he said. ''But I got sidetracked.''

A job as a salesman at the Bottega Veneta shop sealed his fate. He became a buyer for the store, then its manager and eventually was sent to Italy to design for the American market. After a stint at Ferragamo, he got together with Donna Karan to establish her leather accessories collection. It is manufactured by De Vecchi, which also produces bags for Ralph Lauren and Bally. For Mr. Hodge to do a line for De Vecchi was a natural step.

The line, from $300 to $700 except for exotic skins, which start at $600, is sold at Henri Bendel, Bergdorf Goodman, I. Magnin, Bloomingdale's and Saks Fifth Avenue.

''What sets me apart from many other designers is that I am an accessories designer,'' Mr. Hodge said. ''This is what I've always done. I know how to make a handbag from the inside out.''

But he has not totally given up his first love. Although he lives in Italy, on visits to this country he has bought and restored three houses in North Carolina. ''It's a passion for me,'' he said.

Correction: June 25, 1989, Sunday, Late Edition - Final A report in the Style Makers column on June 11 about Hamilton Hodge, a handbag designer, referred incorrectly to De Vecchi, an Italian leather goods company. It does not manufacture bags for Ralph Lauren or Bally.

Here's another article about Hamilton Hodge. It says that he was 35 in 1991; I wonder if he is still designing bags?
http://articles.philly.com/1991-05-05/news/25794828_1_handbag-leather-goods-design


----------



## katev

Molly0 said:


> YSL, unknown year.  Anyone have any ideas?





Ghettoe said:


> Here is my Vintage YSL. I need to give it some TLC and do some maintenance but here it is.



Beautiful bags, congrats on your finds!


----------



## chowlover2

katev said:


> I found this beautiful bag at the Savers yesterday. I was marked $15 but I got it for $12 with a coupon.
> 
> I had never heard of "De Vecchi by Hamilton Hodge Made In Italy" before, but it was immediately obvious that this was a quality bag.
> 
> It is made of beautiful dark green, thick suede or nubuck and the inside is a soft brown suede. The rolled handle is thick and comfortable and the hardware on this bag is absolutely fabulous!
> 
> I did some research and found that Hodge Hamilton had designed for Bottega and Feragamo before collaborating with De Vecchi for about 10 years in the 1990s.
> 
> Too bad that the collaboration ended because if this bag is a good example - they did good work together!
> 
> It appears to be in good shape and I look forward to cleaning it up and carrying it!



That's beautiful Katev!


----------



## katev

chowlover2 said:


> That's beautiful Katev!



Thanks, I really like it!


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> I found this beautiful bag at the Savers yesterday. I was marked $15 but I got it for $12 with a coupon.
> 
> I had never heard of "De Vecchi by Hamilton Hodge Made In Italy" before, but it was immediately obvious that this was a quality bag.
> 
> It is made of beautiful dark green, thick suede or nubuck and the inside is a soft brown suede. The rolled handle is thick and comfortable and the hardware on this bag is absolutely fabulous!
> 
> I did some research and found that Hodge Hamilton had designed for Bottega and Feragamo before collaborating with De Vecchi for about 10 years in the 1990s.
> 
> Too bad that the collaboration ended because if this bag is a good example - they did good work together!
> 
> It appears to be in good shape and I look forward to cleaning it up and carrying it!


That is so gorgeous!!!!!  If you decide to sell, I want!!!


----------



## katev

melissa49 said:


> Love vintage bags, my most prized one is my Gucci that my aunt passed down to me. She had it in the protective cloth cover it came in and get this she only wore it a handful of times. What a score, I'm so scared to rock it out to restaurants, I would kill anyone who spilled anything on it.



It sounds gorgeous and what a nice memento of your Aunt! Do you have any photos of the bag?


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> That is so gorgeous!!!!!  If you decide to sell, I want!!!



Forest Green Suede, I knew that you would like it!


----------



## katev

New vintage fashion TV show called "L.A. Frock Stars"

The Smithsonian Channel will premiere a new TV series about the vintage clothing business on March 7, 2013 but I've just watched the first episode on Infinity On-Demand.

The show centers on a Los Angeles Vintage Boutique that provides vintage fashions for the rich and famous. They claim that "vintage is the new black". 

The boutique is called "The Way We Wore" and the owner has grown her flea market business into a multi-million dollar enterprise. The link below is about the show and I really enjoyed watching the first episode. 

http://www.smithsonianchannel.com/site/sn/show.do?series=1002962#main


----------



## chowlover2

katev said:


> New vintage fashion TV show called "L.A. Frock Stars"
> 
> The Smithsonian Channel will premiere a new TV series about the vintage clothing business on March 7, 2013 but I've just watched the first episode on Infinity On-Demand.
> 
> The show centers on a Los Angeles Vintage Boutique that provides vintage fashions for the rich and famous. They claim that "vintage is the new black".
> 
> The boutique is called "The Way We Wore" and the owner has grown her flea market business into a multi-million dollar enterprise. The link below is about the show and I really enjoyed watching the first episode.
> 
> http://www.smithsonianchannel.com/site/sn/show.do?series=1002962#main



Sounds awesome, I just set my DVR!


----------



## pixiepoo

katev said:


> New vintage fashion TV show called "L.A. Frock Stars"
> 
> The Smithsonian Channel will premiere a new TV series about the vintage clothing business on March 7, 2013 but I've just watched the first episode on Infinity On-Demand.
> 
> The show centers on a Los Angeles Vintage Boutique that provides vintage fashions for the rich and famous. They claim that "vintage is the new black".
> 
> The boutique is called "The Way We Wore" and the owner has grown her flea market business into a multi-million dollar enterprise. The link below is about the show and I really enjoyed watching the first episode.
> 
> http://www.smithsonianchannel.com/site/sn/show.do?series=1002962#main


Very Cool!  Thanks for the great heads up about this show.


----------



## chowlover2

katev said:


> New vintage fashion TV show called "L.A. Frock Stars"
> 
> The Smithsonian Channel will premiere a new TV series about the vintage clothing business on March 7, 2013 but I've just watched the first episode on Infinity On-Demand.
> 
> The show centers on a Los Angeles Vintage Boutique that provides vintage fashions for the rich and famous. They claim that "vintage is the new black".
> 
> The boutique is called "The Way We Wore" and the owner has grown her flea market business into a multi-million dollar enterprise. The link below is about the show and I really enjoyed watching the first episode.
> 
> http://www.smithsonianchannel.com/site/sn/show.do?series=1002962#main



I watched the show last night and loved it! Did you catch Dukes of Melrose on Bravo Wed night? It deals with the store Decades in Beverly Hills. One socialite came in with 2 dresses she wanted $10K apiece. She originally paid $80K apiece when she bought them in the '80's. If you didn't see it, catch a rerun.


----------



## katev

chowlover2 said:


> I watched the show last night and loved it! Did you catch Dukes of Melrose on Bravo Wed night? It deals with the store Decades in Beverly Hills. One socialite came in with 2 dresses she wanted $10K apiece. She originally paid $80K apiece when she bought them in the '80's. If you didn't see it, catch a rerun.



No, I didn't see that one but I'll look for it, thanks!


----------



## Chantilly1

the condition is excellent


----------



## missrmw

Vintage Lou Taylor bag.
Got for $6 at the thrift store I work at and I found one on Ebay that is similar for $295.
I just thought it was a cool looking bag. Is it worth anything?
http://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp231/CkillKid/1301.jpg
http://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp231/CkillKid/1305.jpg
http://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp231/CkillKid/1296.jpg


----------



## cinaminbabee

Where is the best place to purchase vintage chanel, ysl, hermes etc?


----------



## Vitta

Try Malleries: http://www.malleries.com/


----------



## Marilla

I acquired this vintage Chanel yesterday - in almost immaculate condition, still has the authentication card and original dustbag and looks fab on! Anyone got any idea how old it might be?


----------



## Raven3766

Marilla said:


> I acquired this vintage Chanel yesterday - in almost immaculate condition, still has the authentication card and original dustbag and looks fab on! Anyone got any idea how old it might be?
> 
> I don't know the age, but it sure is pretty. Maybe you can go to a Chanel identification thread. Good Luck! Let me know...that is my dream bag.


----------



## Marilla

Raven3766 said:


> I don't know the age, but it sure is pretty. Maybe you can go to a Chanel identification thread. Good Luck! Let me know...that is my dream bag.



Thanks Raven. I love it too! When you see it in the flesh it's a real style cross between Jackie O and Audrey Hepburn  I've posted in the identification thread and waiting for a reply. I'll keep u posted!


----------



## janbag

Dear all, for the vintage bag question, anyone know why the leather of chain mostly is not continues? Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

There are many reputable sites listed in the sticky in the Chanel library about where to buy authentic Chanel bags.


----------



## Carrelover

Scored a beautiful vintage Judith Leiber snakeskin cream color at an estate sale today, for a fraction of what they are going for in Malleries, Portero or Ebay. So happy


----------



## chowlover2

Carrelover said:


> Scored a beautiful vintage Judith Leiber snakeskin cream color at an estate sale today, for a fraction of what they are going for in Malleries, Portero or Ebay. So happy


 Stunning!


----------



## Anne2010

Easterbelle's Wonderland Emporium, Ruby Lane selling a marvelous vintage Roberta di Camerino handbag. Check it out. Bit pricy but if $$ no object.


----------



## Anne2010

Nothing as classy as a Vintage Judith Lieber


----------



## Raven3766

Carrelover said:


> Scored a beautiful vintage Judith Leiber snakeskin cream color at an estate sale today, for a fraction of what they are going for in Malleries, Portero or Ebay. So happy


 It is absoulutely beautiful!


----------



## lazlo8

Carrelover said:


> Scored a beautiful vintage Judith Leiber snakeskin cream color at an estate sale today, for a fraction of what they are going for in Malleries, Portero or Ebay. So happy


 
 It's amazing!


----------



## courtney_alex

I want a vintage Chanel so so bad! But I'm kinda scared buying online so once I do more research on here and online about certain sites/sellers I will purchase vintage Chanel. 

I'm scared of being stuck with a fake or not getting the actual bag shown on the site.


----------



## Vitta

Anne2010 said:


> Nothing as classy as a Vintage Judith Lieber



 Beautiful!


----------



## Carrelover

*Chowlover, Raven, Lazlo*.... Thank you so much for the kind compliments! My only regret was I couldnt pick up the other Judith Lieber and two vintage Gucci from the sixties that are to die for, with amazing prices! The lady who passed away used to work for Gucci. I did pick up a Hermes scarf that day, too, though....


----------



## Carrelover

Wow...what a beauty, Anne!


----------



## pandorabox

I have a vintage leather bag from Bags by Supreme made in NYC. I think she is from the 1920-1940. Looks perfect!


----------



## chowlover2

Carrelover said:


> *Chowlover, Raven, Lazlo*.... Thank you so much for the kind compliments! My only regret was I couldnt pick up the other Judith Lieber and two vintage Gucci from the sixties that are to die for, with amazing prices! The lady who passed away used to work for Gucci. I did pick up a Hermes scarf that day, too, though....



Please post pics of the Hermes!


----------



## Carrelover

chowlover2 said:


> Please post pics of the Hermes!


I usually post scarf pics on a different thread, but just for you, my dear *Chowlover*, here is Petite Venerie by Charles Hallo. I was told this could be from 1968 issue, but not sure (the caretag has long gone, etc.). I am including the hare and the hounds.... have a wonderful day
PS: Your chows are adorable!!! My dad used to breed and show them-- he even won some shows


----------



## lazlo8

That is glorious!

Release the Hounds!!  Release the Hermes!!


----------



## chowlover2

Carrelover said:


> I usually post scarf pics on a different thread, but just for you, my dear *Chowlover*, here is Petite Venerie by Charles Hallo. I was told this could be from 1968 issue, but not sure (the caretag has long gone, etc.). I am including the hare and the hounds.... have a wonderful day
> PS: Your chows are adorable!!! My dad used to breed and show them-- he even won some shows


 Thanks so much for posting! Your scarf is gorgeous, the detail, I swoon!

 Chows are great dogs, they get a bad rap because of a few badly bred dogs.I wanted to breed Chows, this last puppy cured me of that! I couldn't imagine a whole litter of puppies like Beau. Thank goodness he grew up to be a great dog!


----------



## Carrelover

Thank you for the kind words, *Laslo* and *Chowlover*! If you have not been to the Hermes scarf thread yet, you should check it out. It is a very lively thread with lots of beautiful photos of scarfies wearing their goodies. It is amazing to follow, they even have weekly theme... Below is the link. Take care!
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/which-scarf-pointu-pochette-are-you-wearing-today-812517-25.html


----------



## chowlover2

Carrelover said:


> Thank you for the kind words, *Laslo* and *Chowlover*! If you have not been to the Hermes scarf thread yet, you should check it out. It is a very lively thread with lots of beautiful photos of scarfies wearing their goodies. It is amazing to follow, they even have weekly theme... Below is the link. Take care!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/which-scarf-pointu-pochette-are-you-wearing-today-812517-25.html


 Thanks so much for the link, I'll check it out!


----------



## user448751

Hi, I'm new here.  I am just getting into purses/ bags.  I love vintage bags and plan on collecting a few this year.  

My current obsession is Etienne Aigner-- I love the style, quality and timelessness of that brand, not to mention affordability (with two kids in private school that's a big plus for me.)

I also love me some Coach and in addition to my daily bag (which is not vintage) I want to adopt some vintage Coach babies soon.


----------



## gratytude

yes...My favorite vintage bags are old Coach Willis bags (with the bar on top).  The leather was divine...and they are as stylish today as they were way back when.  The new leathers at Coach do not compare at all.  I have been noticing with all these "ladylike" styles so prevalent in the marketplace, vintage bags have so much to offer women who like to make an individual "style" stamp with their bags -and still look like they are relevant to fashion today.  It's such a great time, because vintage today doesn't look like you are "raiding grandma's closet"...the current designers are doing that anyhow to bring you bags that are already "looking vintage".  When choosing vintage bags, you have to have an eagle eye for what is constructed in a way that still "fits" into 2013...and also possess some very good taste to translate it with your clothing.  Some of the most interestingly put together women mix this stuff up so very well.


----------



## chowlover2

gratytude said:


> yes...My favorite vintage bags are old Coach Willis bags (with the bar on top).  The leather was divine...and they are as stylish today as they were way back when.  The new leathers at Coach do not compare at all.  I have been noticing with all these "ladylike" styles so prevalent in the marketplace, vintage bags have so much to offer women who like to make an individual "style" stamp with their bags -and still look like they are relevant to fashion today.  It's such a great time, because vintage today doesn't look like you are "raiding grandma's closet"...the current designers are doing that anyhow to bring you bags that are already "looking vintage".  When choosing vintage bags, you have to have an eagle eye for what is constructed in a way that still "fits" into 2013...and also possess some very good taste to translate it with your clothing.  Some of the most interestingly put together women mix this stuff up so very well.


----------



## papertiger

Carrelover said:


> Scored a beautiful vintage Judith Leiber snakeskin cream color at an estate sale today, for a fraction of what they are going for in Malleries, Portero or Ebay. So happy



Gorgeous *Carrelover * 

Welcome to the vintage JL club


----------



## Vitta

pandorabox said:


> I have a vintage leather bag from Bags by Supreme made in NYC. I think she is from the 1920-1940. Looks perfect!



Most handbags by Supreme were made in the 1950-1980s.


----------



## Vitta

pandorabox said:


> I have a vintage leather bag from Bags by Supreme made in NYC. I think she is from the 1920-1940. Looks perfect!



If interested in vintage handbag brands, check this out: http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!__designers


----------



## pandorabox

Vitta said:


> Most handbags by Supreme were made in the 1950-1980s.



Whoops.. sorry.. I know this was was def not in the 80.s though.. LOL.. Thanks for the correction..


----------



## Vitta

pandorabox said:


> Whoops.. sorry.. I know this was was def not in the 80.s though.. LOL.. Thanks for the correction..



No problem  It'll be great to see your beauty... reveal, reveal...


----------



## pandorabox

Vitta said:


> If interested in vintage handbag brands, check this out: http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!__designers



Thanks! I will go and check it out.


----------



## Carrelover

papertiger said:


> Gorgeous *Carrelover *
> 
> Welcome to the vintage JL club


Thank you, *Papertiger*!... I will continue to score local estate sales for other vintage purses, though at the moment my heart is with a certain Hermes Pullman beauty I cannot afford at this time


----------



## Carrelover

Happy Monday!... Went vintage shopping last weekend and found this pretty cream color 1960s Koret with gold rings accent at the ends of the handles, and gold feet. I love the clean line design. Thought this will be fun for summer evening outs. Have a great week!


----------



## gratytude

Nice  bag...great find!!


----------



## Carrelover

Carrelover said:


> Happy Monday!... Went vintage shopping last weekend and found this pretty cream color 1960s Koret with gold rings accent at the ends of the handles, and gold feet. I love the clean line design. Thought this will be fun for summer evening outs. Have a great week!


I also found this cute little one. I am not familiar with Sacha (made in France), from the 60s. Tried to google it, and mostly found some for sale or other Sacha not made in France.... I wonder if they are related. Anyone know this company?


----------



## CaliGold

I love love Vintage Dior monogram.  I believe they are all from the 1970s.  The brown Trotter was from ebay, the Navy tote from Portero, and the CD Monogram from theluxurycloset.


----------



## lazlo8

Carrelover said:


> I also found this cute little one. I am not familiar with Sacha (made in France), from the 60s. Tried to google it, and mostly found some for sale or other Sacha not made in France.... I wonder if they are related. Anyone know this company?


 

If I cry and whine will you show me more pictures of this?


----------



## lazlo8

CaliGold said:


> I love love Vintage Dior monogram. I believe they are all from the 1970s. The brown Trotter was from ebay, the Navy tote from Portero, and the CD Monogram from theluxurycloset.


 

God in Heaven! *licks*

That is the Sexiness right there!!!  Tell me you carry these every day!?


----------



## papertiger

Carrelover said:


> Happy Monday!... Went vintage shopping last weekend and found this pretty cream color 1960s Koret with gold rings accent at the ends of the handles, and gold feet. I love the clean line design. Thought this will be fun for summer evening outs. Have a great week!



Well, as anyone knows from this thread, Koret are fabulous and totally underrated, congrats on this little beauty 



Carrelover said:


> I also found this cute little one. I am not familiar with Sacha (made in France), from the 60s. Tried to google it, and mostly found some for sale or other Sacha not made in France.... I wonder if they are related. Anyone know this company?



I either have one of these or I saw one up-close somewhere =  sounds like I have too many vintage bags LOL. Bellstone are another great make (they went more casual later) and watch out for _vintage_ coccinelle, they were amazing too. 



CaliGold said:


> I love love Vintage Dior monogram.  I believe they are all from the 1970s.  The brown Trotter was from ebay, the Navy tote from Portero, and the CD Monogram from theluxurycloset.



Congrats, they're not easy to find.  I have a vintage (snakeskin) Dior, I think that is one of only two I have left now..


----------



## chowlover2

Carrelover said:


> Happy Monday!... Went vintage shopping last weekend and found this pretty cream color 1960s Koret with gold rings accent at the ends of the handles, and gold feet. I love the clean line design. Thought this will be fun for summer evening outs. Have a great week!


 What a beautiful bag! I love vintage Koret!


----------



## Raven3766

CaliGold said:


> I love love Vintage Dior monogram. I believe they are all from the 1970s. The brown Trotter was from ebay, the Navy tote from Portero, and the CD Monogram from theluxurycloset.


I love love love monogram Diors! Fabulous!


----------



## Raven3766

Carrelover said:


> I also found this cute little one. I am not familiar with Sacha (made in France), from the 60s. Tried to google it, and mostly found some for sale or other Sacha not made in France.... I wonder if they are related. Anyone know this company?


 I believe I thrifted a Sacha before, but it wasn't in good shape like yours. Don't know much about it, but yours is quite special and oh so pretty...


----------



## Carrelover

Thanks so much for the sweet comments, my vintage lover friends! Glad to be able to share, and eager to see your collections in this thread.
*Lazlo* dear, not sure which bag you want to see more, so here are some pix from both...no need to cry, it was my pleasure to share


----------



## Carrelover

Here is the front of the Sacha


----------



## Carrelover

CaliGold said:


> I love love Vintage Dior monogram.  I believe they are all from the 1970s.  The brown Trotter was from ebay, the Navy tote from Portero, and the CD Monogram from theluxurycloset.


... Great collection, *Caligold*!


----------



## Pedronarra

Hi guys! I got this mulberry bag from a charity shop. I check it t the real one. This is one of my charity shop designer. Paid £6.50 for it. I don't know the name and the year of this mulberry


----------



## Pedronarra

Pedronarra said:


> Hi guys! I got this mulberry bag from a charity shop. I check it t the real one. This is one of my charity shop designer. Paid £6.50 for it. I don't know the name and the year of this mulberry


Sorry guys I can't upload it now. Try it later. Thanks!


----------



## Vitta

Carrelover said:


> I also found this cute little one. I am not familiar with Sacha (made in France), from the 60s. Tried to google it, and mostly found some for sale or other Sacha not made in France.... I wonder if they are related. Anyone know this company?



Hi, ladies! You can find some info about Sacha of France on pp. 90-91 of the handbag encyclopedia "Exotic Skin: Alligator and Crocodile Handbags" available on Amazon and here http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com.

Here's a bit from the book: "Sacha's custom handbags were created for Saks Fifth Avenue in Paris under the personal supervision of the popular artist-designer, Madame Sacha. Her handbags were imported to the U.S. in the late 60s, and advertised in Harper's Bazaar." They were marked by the logo of a swan wearing a crown, and signed "Sacha Made in France". In the left top corner, above the interior pocket under the frame, they were usually marked per authenticity. Bags marked "Sasha" (different spelling) are not related to this fine vintage French brand. If interested in other upscale vintage brands, check out this link: http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!__designers


----------



## Vitta

papertiger said:


> Well, as anyone knows from this thread, Koret are fabulous and totally underrated, congrats on this little beauty
> 
> 
> 
> I either have one of these or I saw one up-close somewhere =  sounds like I have too many vintage bags LOL. Bellstone are another great make (they went more casual later) and watch out for _vintage_ coccinelle, they were amazing too.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, they're not easy to find.  I have a vintage (snakeskin) Dior, I think that is one of only two I have left now..



Hi, PT!  Here's some info about both vintage brands, Sacha of France and Bellestone. Sacha was an upscale brand produced in France in the late 1960s for Saks Fifth Avenue. Bellestone was an American brand located in New York in the 1950s-1960s. Some of their bags were made domestically, and others more upscale - in Belgium. For more details, see the pp. 191-197 of the handbag encyclopedia "Exotic Skin: Alligator and Crocodile Handbags" available on Amazon and here http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com.  And some examples of their production can be seen here: http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!__designers


----------



## papertiger

Vitta said:


> Hi, PT!  Here's some info about both vintage brands, Sacha of France and Bellestone. Sacha was an upscale brand produced in France in the late 1960s for Saks Fifth Avenue. Bellestone was an American brand located in New York in the 1950s-1960s. Some of their bags were made domestically, and others more upscale - in Belgium. For more details, see the pp. 191-197 of the handbag encyclopedia "Exotic Skin: Alligator and Crocodile Handbags" available on Amazon and here http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com.  And some examples of their production can be seen here: http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!__designers





Thanks so much *Vitta*, you're the best, a fountain of vintage and exotic knowledge :kiss:

Here is my Bellstone black lizard (shell pink leather inside) at the back of some other black exotics in my collection. When I've got time I'll show you how lovely this American beauty is just by herself

Other black exotics in the photo: 1960s West German baby croc with matching purse and mirror,  the1950/60s Bellstone lizard and 1970s Mappin and Webb turtle convertible clutch (on a tan '00s Prada ostrich jacket with 1950s feather hat)


----------



## Raven3766

papertiger said:


> Thanks so much *Vitta*, you're the best, a fountain of vintage and exotic knowledge :kiss:
> 
> Here is my Bellstone black lizard (shell pink leather inside) at the back of some other black exotics in my collection. When I've got time I'll show you how lovely this American beauty is just by herself
> 
> Other black exotics in the photo: 1960s West German baby croc with matching purse and mirror, the1950/60s Bellstone lizard and 1970s Mappin and Webb turtle convertible clutch (on a tan '00s Prada ostrich jacket with 1950s feather hat)


You should post on  Show me some skin: Let's see your exotics! It's really a great thread for exotics.


----------



## papertiger

Raven3766 said:


> You should post on  Show me some skin: Let's see your exotics! It's really a great thread for exotics.



Thanks *Raven* lovely bags on that thread

but I did already post 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-me-some-skin-lets-see-your-exotics-450515-2.html

In fact I did these little group shots just for that thread. 

I have quite  few 'skin' bags and some of them have cost a small fortune but the _vintage_ ones are still some of my favourites, that West German baby croc is as well made as my Hermes or Delveaux. 

Value for money you can not beat high-end vintage, quality that people who buy new can only dream about now unless they can pay $5K +


----------



## Carrelover

Vitta said:


> Hi, ladies! You can find some info about Sacha of France on pp. 90-91 of the handbag encyclopedia "Exotic Skin: Alligator and Crocodile Handbags" available on Amazon and here http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com.
> 
> Here's a bit from the book: "Sacha's custom handbags were created for Saks Fifth Avenue in Paris under the personal supervision of the popular artist-designer, Madame Sacha. Her handbags were imported to the U.S. in the late 60s, and advertised in Harper's Bazaar." They were marked by the logo of a swan wearing a crown, and signed "Sacha Made in France". In the left top corner, above the interior pocket under the frame, they were usually marked per authenticity. Bags marked "Sasha" (different spelling) are not related to this fine vintage French brand. If interested in other upscale vintage brands, check out this link: http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!__designers


Wow, thanks so much for that insight, Vitta!.... It makes me appreciate them even more now. Like Papertiger said, you are the best!


----------



## Carrelover

papertiger said:


> Thanks so much *Vitta*, you're the best, a fountain of vintage and exotic knowledge :kiss:
> 
> Here is my Bellstone black lizard (shell pink leather inside) at the back of some other black exotics in my collection. When I've got time I'll show you how lovely this American beauty is just by herself
> 
> Other black exotics in the photo: 1960s West German baby croc with matching purse and mirror,  the1950/60s Bellstone lizard and 1970s Mappin and Webb turtle convertible clutch (on a tan '00s Prada ostrich jacket with 1950s feather hat)


Such an inspiration!! I really enjoyed your collection tremendously


----------



## Vitta

papertiger said:


> Thanks so much *Vitta*, you're the best, a fountain of vintage and exotic knowledge :kiss:
> 
> Here is my Bellstone black lizard (shell pink leather inside) at the back of some other black exotics in my collection. When I've got time I'll show you how lovely this American beauty is just by herself
> 
> Other black exotics in the photo: 1960s West German baby croc with matching purse and mirror,  the1950/60s Bellstone lizard and 1970s Mappin and Webb turtle convertible clutch (on a tan '00s Prada ostrich jacket with 1950s feather hat)



 You're very kind, PT! Love your "ebony exotics" collection! Beautiful German baby croc and especially the Mappin turtle clutch.  So striking in its simplicity... Love all those little goodies (coin purses, wallets, mirrors, combs) that were so often included with high end vintage exotics. Every time you open a bag with them inside, it's just like Christmas again, really


----------



## Vitta

Carrelover said:


> Wow, thanks so much for that insight, Vitta!.... It makes me appreciate them even more now. Like Papertiger said, you are the best!



Thank you, Carrelover!  So glad I could help. Enjoy your beautiful Sacha - she's pretty!


----------



## Carrelover

Hello ladies, just want to show off this pretty little Coblentz I recently added to my vintage family. I can't resist the gorgeous shade of blue against the gold hardware. I was amazed to find something this old in unused condition, both the purse and its little coin purse are pristine, even the little mirror still has its wrap.


----------



## lazlo8

Carrelover said:


> Hello ladies, just want to show off this pretty little Coblentz I recently added to my vintage family. I can't resist the gorgeous shade of blue against the gold hardware. I was amazed to find something this old in unused condition, both the purse and its little coin purse are pristine, even the little mirror still has its wrap.


 
Good Lord that is so sexy! 

Where did you find her?


----------



## chowlover2

Carrelover said:


> Hello ladies, just want to show off this pretty little Coblentz I recently added to my vintage family. I can't resist the gorgeous shade of blue against the gold hardware. I was amazed to find something this old in unused condition, both the purse and its little coin purse are pristine, even the little mirror still has its wrap.


 She looks so soft and cuddly, must feel amazing to carry!


----------



## Carrelover

Hello *Lazlo* and *Chowlover*.... I found this darling at local antique store by chance, while looking for old music sheets for Father's Day present. It is buttery soft and I do love petting it..here is another view of it when you need to open the purse. It looks like a giant coin purse..lol. Thank you for the sweet comments!


----------



## Raven3766

Carrelover said:


> Hello *Lazlo* and *Chowlover*.... I found this darling at local antique store by chance, while looking for old music sheets for Father's Day present. It is buttery soft and I do love petting it..here is another view of it when you need to open the purse. It looks like a giant coin purse..lol. Thank you for the sweet comments!


Such a beautiful blue....


----------



## papertiger

Carrelover said:


> Hello ladies, just want to show off this pretty little Coblentz I recently added to my vintage family. I can't resist the gorgeous shade of blue against the gold hardware. I was amazed to find something this old in unused condition, both the purse and its little coin purse are pristine, even the little mirror still has its wrap.


----------



## Carrelover

So thrilled! My newest babies came today. Double pleasures Here they are.....
*Dior* snakeskin


----------



## Carrelover

Lizard skin (unsigned) from the South.... Sorry, bad photographer:shame:


----------



## Katiesmama

Love both your new bags, Carrelover.


----------



## chowlover2

Carrelover said:


> So thrilled! My newest babies came today. Double pleasures Here they are.....
> *Dior* snakeskin


 


Carrelover said:


> Lizard skin (unsigned) from the South.... Sorry, bad photographer:shame:


 2 beautiful bags!


----------



## Raven3766

Carrelover said:


> Lizard skin (unsigned) from the South.... Sorry, bad photographer:shame:


Your babies are beautiful!


----------



## Carrelover

Thanks so much for the vintage love, *Katiesmama*, *Chowlover* and *Raven*!.... Hope to hit more estate sales this long weekend. Will share my loot next week, if I am lucky


----------



## toms2014

lizard and snake, wow, now that is simply beautiful. Undoubtedly a uniquely acquired taste in exotic bags.


----------



## chowlover2

Carrelover said:


> Thanks so much for the vintage love, *Katiesmama*, *Chowlover* and *Raven*!.... Hope to hit more estate sales this long weekend. Will share my loot next week, if I am lucky


 Good luck, can't wait to see your next great finds!


----------



## hilarysmom

I'm new to this forum, in fact this is my first post. I've just started to become interested in vintage bags which is why I joined...so glad I found this thread!


----------



## Raven3766

hilarysmom said:


> I'm new to this forum, in fact this is my first post. I've just started to become interested in vintage bags which is why I joined...so glad I found this thread!


Hello and welcome, I can't wait to see some of your bags.


----------



## Lips

^^^^^
Lizard bag above is awesome.

Cute little Texier.  Of unknown vintage, but I think it's real...





- Lips


----------



## Lips

Additional pics...














Hardware is substantial (and needs a bit of Brasso), and leather is thick but stiff.  Smells nice, but not the most tactile.

- Lips


----------



## katev

I picked up this "MM silk satin" Morris Moskowiz bag at the Goodwill for $5 because I loved the pave crystal/rhinestone floral clasp. It's marked "Arnold's Chicago", but I haven't been able to find out much about the Arnold's store.


----------



## thriftaholic

vintagewise said:


> Beautiful! Morris Moskowitz is one of my favorite vintage bag makers!
> Just to let you know, you can get those white marks off patent bags with toothpaste...rub a little on and then clean it off with Windex. That's my favorite tip for spiffing up vintage patent leather/vinyl ...works like a charm!


wow, thanks for the tip vintagewise!


----------



## joli01

Hi!

I found this bag in a second hand store, but can't see which brand it is. Is there anyone recognizing the logo? I've googled, but with no result 

Thanks!

/Julia


----------



## Carrelover

Hello my vintage bags friends,

I have been having fun scouting local estate sales for vintage bags, but not as lucky as I hope (did find a beatiful vintage Busch opera glasses from pre-WWII, that was exciting ) 

Thanks to *Papertiger* and *Vitta* passion for exotic skins, I bought the great book and have purchased some exotics from local vintage stores and online.  Will take pix of them, soon to share. In the meantime, I need help ID skins on a bag I am interested in.  I posted on the purse ID thread, post#1399.  Hope one of you ladies can help.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## gmc

I have this vintage bag that I love but I'm afraid I don't know who makes it!  I posted it in the "identify this bag" thread but since it's vintage, someone suggested that I post it here.
I have been  trying to find something for over a week now to no avail.  It's  beautiful, black leather embossed snakeskin with two gold chain decorations on the front with 4 straps... the cotton lining has the eiffel tower  with either C C or C D??  I'm just going crazy looking.. lol
Below are some pics that I took...
Thanks in advance!  I know you all will probably know even without pictures!! lol
Gmc
https://picasaweb.google.com/117283236914314042751/Bags


----------



## Carrelover

The Bellestone alligator


----------



## user448751

I have a question.  If you order a vintage bag and the adhesive is deteriorated between the lining and the purse, would you still use it as is, or could you have it repaired? Or is it done for?

This happened to me, and the adhesive had turned nasty orange and had stained the lining of the purse, and smelled bad.


----------



## chowlover2

gmc said:


> I have this vintage bag that I love but I'm afraid I don't know who makes it!  I posted it in the "identify this bag" thread but since it's vintage, someone suggested that I post it here.
> I have been  trying to find something for over a week now to no avail.  It's  beautiful, black leather embossed snakeskin with two gold chain decorations on the front with 4 straps... the cotton lining has the eiffel tower  with either C C or C D??  I'm just going crazy looking.. lol
> Below are some pics that I took...
> Thanks in advance!  I know you all will probably know even without pictures!! lol
> Gmc
> https://picasaweb.google.com/117283236914314042751/Bags



What a great bag, hopefully Carrefour will know the manufacturer!


----------



## katev

I found this Japanese-made white beaded bag at Goodwill for $2. I was attracted by the Marshall Field's label inside. I don't know how old it is but it must be pre-2005 because Macy's bought Fields in 2005. 

When I was a little girl Marshall Field's was one of the finest department stores in Chicago and sold very fine goods. I thought that it was a pretty little bag for $2 bucks! And it had a bonus inside - an Estee Lauder give-away mirror!


----------



## chowlover2

katev said:


> I found this Japanese-made white beaded bag at Goodwill for $2. I was attracted by the Marshall Field's label inside. I don't know how old it is but it must be pre-2005 because Macy's bought Fields in 2005.
> 
> When I was a little girl Marshall Field's was one of the finest department stores in Chicago and sold very fine goods. I thought that it was a pretty little bag for $2 bucks! And it had a bonus inside - an Estee Lauder give-away mirror!



It's beautiful, and so feminine, what a find!


----------



## katev

chowlover2 said:


> It's beautiful, and so feminine, what a find!


 
Thank you! How could I resist for $2?


----------



## Tuuli35

This my most recent vintage bag find, it is Bonnie Cashin for Meyers. I bought it from SA, original price was $50, but I was waiting patiently until comes the week where blue price tags are 50% off, so I called every Monday morning and then finally got it for half price. 
Only problem with it is "old bag smell", otherwise it in as new condition, I don't think it was ever really used.


----------



## chowlover2

Tuuli35 said:


> This my most recent vintage bag find, it is Bonnie Cashin for Meyers. I bought it from SA, original price was $50, but I was waiting patiently until comes the week where blue price tags are 50% off, so I called every Monday morning and then finally got it for half price.
> Only problem with it is "old bag smell", otherwise it in as new condition, I don't think it was ever really used.



What a find, that is gorgeous! And brand new no less, I die!


----------



## katev

Tuuli35 said:


> This my most recent vintage bag find, it is Bonnie Cashin for Meyers. I bought it from SA, original price was $50, but I was waiting patiently until comes the week where blue price tags are 50% off, so I called every Monday morning and then finally got it for half price.
> Only problem with it is "old bag smell", otherwise it in as new condition, I don't think it was ever really used.


 
That is beautiful congratulations, what a find!


----------



## lazlo8

Tuuli35 said:


> This my most recent vintage bag find, it is Bonnie Cashin for Meyers. I bought it from SA, original price was $50, but I was waiting patiently until comes the week where blue price tags are 50% off, so I called every Monday morning and then finally got it for half price.
> Only problem with it is "old bag smell", otherwise it in as new condition, I don't think it was ever really used.


 
I wish they made a fragrance that had that old bag smell.  I love that smell!

Amazing bag!  Great price!


----------



## lazlo8

katev said:


> I found this Japanese-made white beaded bag at Goodwill for $2. I was attracted by the Marshall Field's label inside. I don't know how old it is but it must be pre-2005 because Macy's bought Fields in 2005.
> 
> When I was a little girl Marshall Field's was one of the finest department stores in Chicago and sold very fine goods. I thought that it was a pretty little bag for $2 bucks! And it had a bonus inside - an Estee Lauder give-away mirror!


 

How lovely!

Gotta be 50's or 60's!  Nor sure but it sure gives off that vibe!
Adorable!  And of course that is one great price.  When Salvos does half off the bags are $2.09 ...



larali said:


> I have a question. If you order a vintage bag and the adhesive is deteriorated between the lining and the purse, would you still use it as is, or could you have it repaired? Or is it done for?
> 
> This happened to me, and the adhesive had turned nasty orange and had stained the lining of the purse, and smelled bad.


 
Sounds done for due to the smell.  

But maybe someone else can say ... I try to only buy vintage in very useable to me condition ...


----------



## Jessi319

Tuuli35 said:


> This my most recent vintage bag find, it is Bonnie Cashin for Meyers. I bought it from SA, original price was $50, but I was waiting patiently until comes the week where blue price tags are 50% off, so I called every Monday morning and then finally got it for half price.
> Only problem with it is "old bag smell", otherwise it in as new condition, I don't think it was ever really used.


 that is incredible!!  How lucky you found this, and I love the paperwork with it


----------



## fatsimax

I am a bit obsessed with vintage coach very simple yet chic and the quality is truly remarkable


----------



## Annie Nuweegin

my vintage Dior clutch with good chain


----------



## Tuuli35

chowlover2 said:


> What a find, that is gorgeous! And brand new no less, I die!





katev said:


> That is beautiful congratulations, what a find!





lazlo8 said:


> I wish they made a fragrance that had that old bag smell.  I love that smell!
> 
> Amazing bag!  Great price!





Jessi319 said:


> that is incredible!!  How lucky you found this, and I love the paperwork with it


Thank you all!



Annie Nuweegin said:


> View attachment 2250255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my vintage Dior clutch with good chain


So pretty!


----------



## ngraceu

Yea I live vintage purses! I actually think  many vintage pieces look way better than the modern ones. For example I really like the old Gucci styles with the green red stripe or the ones with blue leather. I also like the style and quality if the vintage Dooneys. They seem more sturdy. I'm looking for a vintage chanel right now!!!


----------



## Carrelover

Annie Nuweegin said:


> View attachment 2250255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my vintage Dior clutch with good chain


Sooo pretty!


----------



## SensationWear

I have been saying this for 30 years.....Why wear what every other person walking down the street wears when you have the chance to be unique?  Vintage is the way to go!

I have been collecting Vintage Purses for over 30 years.

I am finally letting them go to find new homes...Sad, but something I want to do.

But it gives me a reason to search for more Vintage Purses.


----------



## lazlo8

SensationWear said:


> I have been saying this for 30 years.....Why wear what every other person walking down the street wears when you have the chance to be unique? Vintage is the way to go!
> 
> I have been collecting Vintage Purses for over 30 years.
> 
> I am finally letting them go to find new homes...Sad, but something I want to do.
> 
> But it gives me a reason to search for more Vintage Purses.


 
Well I know we would all love to see them as you let them go.  A 30 year collection must be amazing.  I was looking at Etsy last night and the prices on some of their vintage bags was quite respectable.

The quality and materials really have endured on the vintage bags. And they were ... clever.  Yes.

I have one that has a patented auto latch,  I think it is 50's and so cool!



Annie Nuweegin said:


> View attachment 2250255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my vintage Dior clutch with good chain


 
I DIE!!!!!!  God.  That is beautiful.  I seriously hope you are carrying that lady right now!  Gorgeous.  Dang Gina!


----------



## Annie Nuweegin

I DIE!!!!!!  God.  That is beautiful.  I seriously hope you are carrying that lady right now!  Gorgeous.  Dang Gina![/QUOTE]

Thanks darl! I am very lucky enough to find this vintage piece, however I don't wear it as much as I would love to.


----------



## Rich girl

*I LOVE vintage purses! I have been eyeing two as a matter of fact*

img1.etsystatic.com/019/1/5917634/il_570xN.477167749_fp6r.jpg


*Vintage MCM Quilted Suzy Wong*

img0.etsystatic.com/018/0/5917634/il_570xN.476250050_k9sh.jpg




*And Vintage MCM Quilted Purse*

*I LOVE MCM so I like these because they look different from the monogram versions.*


*Of course I love the vintage suede Gucci purses as well!*


----------



## Rich girl

CaliGold said:


> I love love Vintage Dior monogram.  I believe they are all from the 1970s.  The brown Trotter was from ebay, the Navy tote from Portero, and the CD Monogram from theluxurycloset.


 
LOVELY!

I just got a vintage Celine Macadam and I so love it! Such a lovely bag!


----------



## chowlover2

Rich girl said:


> *I LOVE vintage purses! I have been eyeing two as a matter of fact*
> 
> img1.etsystatic.com/019/1/5917634/il_570xN.477167749_fp6r.jpg
> 
> 
> *Vintage MCM Quilted Suzy Wong*
> 
> img0.etsystatic.com/018/0/5917634/il_570xN.476250050_k9sh.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And Vintage MCM Quilted Purse*
> 
> *I LOVE MCM so I like these because they look different from the monogram versions.*
> 
> 
> *Of course I love the vintage suede Gucci purses as well!*


 Those are great bags, I especially love the round one!


----------



## Jessi319

fatsimax said:


> I am a bit obsessed with vintage coach very simple yet chic and the quality is truly remarkable


 
yeah I am obsessed about vintage Coach and you are right, I own vintage bags from other premiere designers and they have not held up as well as the old Coach bags.   I own at least 50 of them LOL.


----------



## Raven3766

Jessi319 said:


> yeah I am obsessed about vintage Coach and you are right, I own vintage bags from other premiere designers and they have not held up as well as the old Coach bags. I own at least 50 of them LOL.


  I know what you mean, I own so many.  I find myself putting them back down before I get to the register.


----------



## Winnie M

vintage bags typically last longer, as the craftsmanship was that much better! I certainly think of vintage as an investment, especially Chanel!


----------



## Molly0

Winnie M said:


> vintage bags typically last longer, as the craftsmanship was that much better! I certainly think of vintage as an investment, especially Chanel!



I've heard it said that not only was the craftsmanship better in days gone by, but the animal hides were superior back then too.  Less hormones, additives, etc for the animals.


----------



## Carrelover

Hello my vintage friends! Found this beauty today and wonder if anyone recognize it. It is unsigned, black leather with red leather interior.  Fell in love with the gold hardware. Very charming! The only marking I found is the flower etched on the front. Thanks!


----------



## Carrelover

Shot of the whole bag...


----------



## Love Of My Life

^nice bag


----------



## lazlo8

Carrelover said:


> Shot of the whole bag...


 
My Goodness what a find!  I love that!  I bet the interior is divine.  I have a few with leather interiors and they are all so well made.  Stunning!

Bring it closer I want to give it a very gentle non crushing hug.  That flower!  Look at it!


----------



## Carrelover

Aww...thanks, *hotshot* and *lasloz*! 
Here is a little peek of her interior (sorry, bad photographer) :shame:


----------



## chowlover2

Carrelover said:


> Shot of the whole bag...


 She's beautiful!


----------



## Archerl

Hi there, 

I've inherited a beautiful gucci bag from my grandmother and I'm trying to date it and find out what it'sworth. My guess is it's from the late 60s, but I have only seen one other one like it online and it was posted by papertiger back in 2011. I've copied the pictured that was attched to the original post (i'm talking about the one on the right, with the chain)

Any help, would be much appreciated!

Laura


----------



## Rich girl

Omg!!!!!!!What an absolute beauty!


----------



## papertiger

Carrelover said:


> Aww...thanks, *hotshot* and *lasloz*!
> Here is a little peek of her interior (sorry, bad photographer) :shame:



Beautiful bag *Carrelover*!!!

The flower is prob not a brand, to me it looks like a typical motif that was popular in the mid-twentieth century and could be chosen if a lady preferred not to have her own monogram/initials/crest. This bag looks very Florentine in nature, and the city specialises in both the classic shiny leather and in jewellery. Makings like this can often be found etched on metal and jewellery  boxes. Are there any other markings?


----------



## papertiger

Archerl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've inherited a beautiful gucci bag from my grandmother and I'm trying to date it and find out what it'sworth. My guess is it's from the late 60s, but I have only seen one other one like it online and it was posted by papertiger back in 2011. I've copied the pictured that was attched to the original post (i'm talking about the one on the right, with the chain)
> 
> Any help, would be much appreciated!
> 
> Laura



My Green croc (the one on the right) is from 1964 

Here is a pic of Ursula Andress with her similar example from a couple of years later:


----------



## Archerl

Thanks for the info, and wow! It must be quite rare then? Mine is dark blue and in Lizard print, could it be from the same collection? 

Many thanks for all your help!


----------



## papertiger

Archerl said:


> Thanks for the info, and wow! It must be quite rare then? Mine is dark blue and in Lizard print, could it be from the same collection?
> 
> Many thanks for all your help!



These classic type of bags were not seasonal, changing only with limited skins and trends in colours, Gucci produced these bags for much of the 1960s.

Gucci have never done 'print' (embossed)* and therefore your bag would be _real_ lizard skin as mine is crocodile (and the blue must look wonderful with the gold chain too). These very special Gucci bags are rare (as they were as expensive and difficult to procure, Gucci having only a few shops until the 1970s). If you don't have the original duster, please find a pure-cotton pillow case to store it and keep it safely (not squashed, in direct sunlight or in too humid/hot/cold climate)

*The only exception to the above info is a karung 'animalier' print that Tom Ford first used on a range of Gucci RTW in the 1990s and was re-issued 2013, for a range of RTW and matching accessories (including  bags).


----------



## papertiger

Archerl said:


> Thanks for the info, and wow! It must be quite rare then? Mine is dark blue and in Lizard print, could it be from the same collection?
> 
> Many thanks for all your help!





Archerl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've inherited a beautiful gucci bag from my grandmother and I'm trying to date it and find out what it'sworth. My guess is it's from the late 60s, but I have only seen one other one like it online and it was posted by papertiger back in 2011. I've copied the pictured that was attched to the original post (i'm talking about the one on the right, with the chain)
> 
> Any help, would be much appreciated!
> 
> Laura



This Gucci vintage information thread may help you, perhaps if you have time, you could take some pics and specs to share your grandmother's beautiful bag (hint hint ). It would allow me  to take a closer look and compare it with my own for a more specific date

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-vintage-information-thread-660420.html


----------



## Carrelover

papertiger said:


> Beautiful bag *Carrelover*!!!
> 
> The flower is prob not a brand, to me it looks like a typical motif that was popular in the mid-twentieth century and could be chosen if a lady preferred not to have her own monogram/initials/crest. This bag looks very Florentine in nature, and the city specialises in both the classic shiny leather and in jewellery. Makings like this can often be found etched on metal and jewellery  boxes. Are there any other markings?


Thanks, *Papertiger*! Unfortunately, cant find any marking, tags, prints, anything on this baby. Such a mystery! I am crazy about the look and quality, especially the hardware. A very solid bag.
By the way, glad to have you back.  You were missed


----------



## papertiger

Carrelover said:


> Thanks, *Papertiger*! Unfortunately, cant find any marking, tags, prints, anything on this baby. Such a mystery! I am crazy about the look and quality, especially the hardware. A very solid bag.
> By the way, glad to have you back.  You were missed





That's so lovely of to say 

I didn't even congratulate you on all your other fabulous new-to-you bags, so congratulations on all, including your Bellstone (as you know I think that make is wonderful) 

I think all you can say about the bag with the flower etched on the hardware is it's obviously a very good bag and something similar now would cost a small fortune.


----------



## Molly0

This is my vintage grosgrain Chanel


----------



## chowlover2

Molly0 said:


> This is my vintage grosgrain Chanel


 She's beautiful!


----------



## lazlo8

Molly0 said:


> This is my vintage grosgrain Chanel


 
Beautiful!  Where'd ya get her?


----------



## tryabag

vanojr9 said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to see pics of vintage bags too! I don't know much about most vintage styles, but I do love the Bonnie Cashin Coach bags! 'm posting pics of my one vintage bag that I've been too ashamed to post so far for fear of getting labeled a Purseforumer with no taste :shame:   But it's one of my favorites, a tooled leather bag from the 50s or 60s I'd guess that I use frequently now that the weather is getting warmer.  The best part - "Betty"  !



Hi, This is a very unique vintage bag you had.
Loved it!


----------



## Molly0

chowlover2 said:


> She's beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

lazlo8 said:


> Beautiful!  Where'd ya get her?



Thanks!  Believe it or not I found it in a thrift shop.

I had it authenticated by etinceler authentications, and while they say it is authentic, they feel that the lining had been replaced in it. (ok by me!)


----------



## Raven3766

Molly0 said:


> Thanks! Believe it or not I found it in a thrift shop.
> 
> I had it authenticated by etinceler authentications, and while they say it is authentic, they feel that the lining had been replaced in it. (ok by me!)


  Ok by me too!


----------



## Carrelover

Found this black beauty at a thrift store (Saks Fifth Avenue, circa 1980s?). Love the snakeskin accent trims and flap!


----------



## Penny_lane24

I love vintage chanel bags and I was lucky enough to find one that I loved in good condition for a great price. I was told it was from the 1980's but I'm not sure exactly when.


----------



## lazlo8

Carrelover said:


> Found this black beauty at a thrift store (Saks Fifth Avenue, circa 1980s?). Love the snakeskin accent trims and flap!


 
That's a beautiful bag!  I love the contrast of the snakeskin and the suede.  It looks like it would be nice to hold.



Penny_lane24 said:


> I love vintage chanel bags and I was lucky enough to find one that I loved in good condition for a great price. I was told it was from the 1980's but I'm not sure exactly when.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297329


 

That's ... ridiculously cool!  Did it cost a ton? Is that rude to ask?  Is it red inside?  It's a beauty!


----------



## Rich girl

Omg what a beauty! Chanel is on my next up vintage buy list! Beautiful!!


----------



## dolali

Hi all! my first post in this thread, although I have often admired the beauties posted here! Is this a vintage Coach? Bought it a few years ago and don't use it much, but I love it! It came with a US 13 cents post office stamp in the inside pocket, sort of forgotten there by the owner  I found out that first class postage in US was 13 cents from 1975 until 1978, so I wonder if this is indicative of purse age. Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Episode

Really like those.


----------



## Penny_lane24

That's ... ridiculously cool!  Did it cost a ton? Is that rude to ask?  Is it red inside?  It's a beauty![/QUOTE]

Thank you!  Not rude at all  It actually was quite a bargain compared to the prices I saw of other similar or the same bags so when I saw it I immediately had it authenticated here on tpf and bought it!  It's black inside.


----------



## chowlover2

dolali said:


> Hi all! my first post in this thread, although I have often admired the beauties posted here! Is this a vintage Coach? Bought it a few years ago and don't use it much, but I love it! It came with a US 13 cents post office stamp in the inside pocket, sort of forgotten there by the owner  I found out that first class postage in US was 13 cents from 1975 until 1978, so I wonder if this is indicative of purse age. Any info is greatly appreciated!


Yes, it is a vintage Coach and the late 70's timeline is about right. Has the famous kisslock purse clasp. She is gorgeous and appears to be in pristine condition, a great find!


----------



## dolali

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, it is a vintage Coach and the late 70's timeline is about right. Has the famous kisslock purse clasp. She is gorgeous and appears to be in pristine condition, a great find!



Thank you chowlover2! She is in very good condition! I love the kisslock pocket and use it for my iphone! How times change!!! 

Thank you again for your response.


----------



## Carrelover

Greetings, ladies....

I just purchased an unsigned vintage bag.  The only clue to its maker is the print on the lining inside one of its pocket. Does anyone recognize this logo? Looks like the letter H to me. Very curios about this one.... Thanks!!

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## cherrycookies

I love vintage Chanel bags! The quality is superb!


----------



## Carrelover

Here is the mysterious Ms. H.  I think she is an exotic but not sure (turtle?).... Hope someone recognized her, sure love to know the maker.


----------



## Carrelover

A shot from behind.  She is lined in black leather and suede.


----------



## Carrelover

cherrycookies said:


> I love vintage Chanel bags! The quality is superb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2304395


I love classic Chanel.  They are so elegant!


----------



## chowlover2

Carrelover said:


> Here is the mysterious Ms. H.  I think she is an exotic but not sure (turtle?).... Hope someone recognized her, sure love to know the maker.



You find the most stunning bags!


----------



## chowlover2

cherrycookies said:


> I love vintage Chanel bags! The quality is superb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2304395



Gorgeous!


----------



## lazlo8

Carrelover said:


> Here is the mysterious Ms. H.  I think she is an exotic but not sure (turtle?).... Hope someone recognized her, sure love to know the maker.


 

So pretty!


----------



## cherrycookies

Carrelover said:


> I love classic Chanel.  They are so elegant!






chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! I am beginning to love vintage Chanel more than my new ones


----------



## xmcastx310

I'm new here so please excuse me if I'm in the wrong forum  Any feedback to where I should go is much appreciated!  I found a great vintage Chanel from Ann's Fabulous Finds but would love some input as to whether it's authentic?

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/148829


----------



## LemonDrop

When I was a child I was given a Whiting and Davis coin purse and so began my love affair with handbags. I just came into my first vintage piece as an adult.  I don't believe it's ever been used. It even has the little mirror wrapped in paper still inside with tissue. Can anyone help me date this? I have found general info on line saying the 1950s but not much else. The # stamped inside is 2945. The # stamped on the box is 4963-1. Thanks.


----------



## Katiesmama

LemonDrop said:


> When I was a child I was given a Whiting and Davis coin purse and so began my love affair with handbags. I just came into my first vintage piece as an adult.  I don't believe it's ever been used. It even has the little mirror wrapped in paper still inside with tissue. Can anyone help me date this? I have found general info on line saying the 1950s but not much else. The # stamped inside is 2945. The # stamped on the box is 4963-1. Thanks.


 
Wow!  I can't help but that's a darling bag!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Carrelover said:


> Greetings, ladies....
> 
> I just purchased an unsigned vintage bag. The only clue to its maker is the print on the lining inside one of its pocket. Does anyone recognize this logo? Looks like the letter H to me. Very curios about this one.... Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


I believe it's Halston.


----------



## Princess Kelly

i love vintage!!!!


----------



## papertiger

Carrelover said:


> Here is the mysterious Ms. H.  I think she is an exotic but not sure (turtle?).... Hope someone recognized her, sure love to know the maker.



Not sure of the maker either but yes, turtle


----------



## papertiger

[



Carrelover said:


> Found this black beauty at a thrift store (Saks Fifth Avenue, *circa 1980s?)*. Love the snakeskin accent trims and flap!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I am looking for a vintage web gucci clutch bag. Did they come in black?


----------



## Euromutt86

I have a vintage Mark Cross. I absolutely adore it. Feeling like Grace Kelly!


----------



## lolalalo

I like candy bag from furla brand, italy. Anti rain, water n sun shine n dust. Easy to clean up. Rather than leather bag. However i collect leather bag from fossil, so vintage n cute


----------



## murt

I love vintage bags, and pretty much all of the bags I carry are vintage.... I'd say my favourites are vintage BV and vintage Coach (the bonnie cashin designs).


----------



## murt

I also love Roger van S purses - I don't know much about the designer, but I have a couple of the purses and they are very cool.


----------



## netter

My green vintage Givenchy (unauthenticated on the PF). A very structured handbag with a vintage 1950s gold inner nameplate, and heavy-ish adjustable chain straps. I would never sell this handbag. The corners fold out to open and has a magnetic button closure. Apologies if I have already posted this handbag in this thread before. Purchase price: $10.00


----------



## murt

Wow - that is a gorgeous bag!!!! I absolutely love it!

ETA: I want it for myself hahahaha


----------



## Newliberty26

This is my third LV purchase and a true vintage piece. Made in 1985 http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251410120767&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## Raven3766

netter said:


> My green vintage Givenchy (unauthenticated on the PF). A very structured handbag with a vintage 1950s gold inner nameplate, and heavy-ish adjustable chain straps. I would never sell this handbag. The corners fold out to open and has a magnetic button closure. Apologies if I have already posted this handbag in this thread before. Purchase price: $10.00


 She's beautiful!


----------



## netter

netter said:


> The corners fold out to open and has a magnetic button closure.




Correction: It has a snap button closure. Not a magnetic closure.


----------



## netter

Raven3766 said:


> She's beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## netter

murt said:


> Wow - that is a gorgeous bag!!!! I absolutely love it!
> 
> ETA: I want it for myself hahahaha



Thanks, I know ... and I think that it would fit any body shape. Whether wearing it closed or open style I can fit my work day essential (day-timer,wallet, phone/G.Note, keys, umbrella, apple, toiletries, purse hook/hanger, etc, with lots of room to spare). Although it feels rugged both inside and out, I really baby this one. Probably because, besides that it looks nice, it appears to be a rare bird. Another gift that was this find is that this kind of olive green is my favourite handbag colour. Michael Kors', Malachite is ok but this green is perfect.


----------



## tulipfield

I have some old bags from the '40s and '50s--the leather's in gorgeous shape but the hardware is quite discolored and has some rough spots.  I tied a scarf around the rings of one of them to hide the the more obvious parts, but does anyone know if there's anything I can do to make it slick and shiny again?


----------



## tulipfield

LemonDrop said:


> When I was a child I was given a Whiting and Davis coin purse and so began my love affair with handbags. I just came into my first vintage piece as an adult.  I don't believe it's ever been used. It even has the little mirror wrapped in paper still inside with tissue. Can anyone help me date this? I have found general info on line saying the 1950s but not much else. The # stamped inside is 2945. The # stamped on the box is 4963-1. Thanks.



I know you posted this a while ago, but I just had to mention I have a couple of similar mesh bags.  One that I bought online was dated to the 1930s, another I inherited from my grandmother, and assumed had belonged to my great-grandmother.

Anyway, they're beautiful.  Too bad in modern times we're usually carrying around to much to make use of these.  >.>


----------



## AlexandraPalace

Love this thread - beautiful bags, everyone!  Particularly loving the vintage Chanel and the Whiting and Davis.


----------



## JOODLZ

I'm an opportunistic thrift shopper...I've always had my eyes open for  great bags, and thanks to what I've learned on tPF's various threads  have built a lovely collection. I bought my first vintage Coach bag in 2003, and began avidly collecting a few years later. Here are a few of my favorite vintage finds, most from area Goodwill stores and most for less than $20 apiece. 

The first was an early 90's Megan Bag...didn't know this was Coach when I bought her, discovered the creed patch years later...LOL!

A mid-80's Shoulder Purse...very special with a kiss-lock coin purse built in.

A 60's-mid 70's Double Kiss Lock...pre-creed with black metal Coach tag, sold originally at Bonwit Teller

An early 80's Small Shoulder Bag...pictured with modern brass hangtag.

A 1960's-ish Double Kisslock Swing Bag (not sure of exact name)

And last, an early version (60's-mid 70's) of the Convertible Clutch...also pre-creed, this one has eyelets in the side panels where the strap attaches.

I'm very lucky to live in an area where there is an abundance of lovely, well-maintained bags...from a variety of design houses...at amazing prices!


----------



## Carrelover

JOODLZ said:


> I'm an opportunistic thrift shopper...I've always had my eyes open for  great bags, and thanks to what I've learned on tPF's various threads  have built a lovely collection. I bought my first vintage Coach bag in 2003, and began avidly collecting a few years later. Here are a few of my favorite vintage finds, most from area Goodwill stores and most for less than $20 apiece.
> 
> The first was an early 90's Megan Bag...didn't know this was Coach when I bought her, discovered the creed patch years later...LOL!
> 
> A mid-80's Shoulder Purse...very special with a kiss-lock coin purse built in.
> 
> A 60's-mid 70's Double Kiss Lock...pre-creed with black metal Coach tag, sold originally at Bonwit Teller
> 
> An early 80's Small Shoulder Bag...pictured with modern brass hangtag.
> 
> A 1960's-ish Double Kisslock Swing Bag (not sure of exact name)
> 
> And last, an early version (60's-mid 70's) of the Convertible Clutch...also pre-creed, this one has eyelets in the side panels where the strap attaches.
> 
> I'm very lucky to live in an area where there is an abundance of lovely, well-maintained bags...from a variety of design houses...at amazing prices!


What a great collection!!... I especially love the oldest pieces. Congrats, *JOODLZ*!


----------



## hipyphishy

evoque said:


> I've got some vintage Coach bags (back when Bonnie Cashin still worked her magic), a few Etienne Aigner satchels, some gorgeous monogram canvas Celine bags, and I just picked up a malletier Speedy from the Marketplace.  Most of my purchases have been via eBay, though I do take the time to hunt down the high-end consignment shops in town whenever I'm on a business trip, and there are a few sites whose stock I monitor fairly closely.
> 
> Nice to see other vintage fans around!




I love Bonnie Cashin! Her Coach designs are timeless! What are some of your favorite consignment stores?


----------



## JOODLZ

Carrelover said:


> What a great collection!!... I especially love the oldest pieces. Congrats, *JOODLZ*!



Thanks so much!


----------



## JOODLZ

These are my 3 vintage Gucci's...a small, but very special part of my collection:

Late 80's-early 90's Black monogram canvas with leather trim...from a community yard sale
Late 80's White monogram canvas with leather trim...from local Goodwill...with a shopping knight
1990-ish Navy/white monogram canvas satchel...different community yard sale...unique U-shaped tag

Extreme thrifting at its best...I paid less than $20 for all three...combined!


----------



## JOODLZ

I bought my first Bottega Veneta in late August of last year...a red Marco Polo shoulder bag, probably from the 90's. As I read the BV ID and AT threads to learn more about these fabulous bags, I knew I wanted more. Last week I found this beauty, guessed to be from the 80's. The leather is amazing and the linings pristine...unfortunately one of the zipper rings is a replacement, but I can live with that! 

More extreme thrifting...the red one was $1...the brown one was $29.99, marked down to $24.99, further marked down to $14.99!


----------



## Daniac

Hiya,

I'm wondering if you gals can help me out.  I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to different leather treatments and materials yet.

I found this purse in a thrift store yesterday.  I think it's "vintage" and "snake skin"?  I can't find any labels or tags on the bag at all.  Have any of you come across a bag like this or know anything about it?
































The zipper pull has segalock inscribed.






Thanks,

Yasmeen


----------



## Raven3766

Daniac said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I'm wondering if you gals can help me out. I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to different leather treatments and materials yet.
> 
> I found this purse in a thrift store yesterday. I think it's "vintage" and "snake skin"? I can't find any labels or tags on the bag at all. Have any of you come across a bag like this or know anything about it?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Yasmeen


I melt when I see snakeskin; any skin. There is a leather conditioner for skins, it's called Bickmore (Bick). You can buy it online, I have yet to find it in a store. It is not expensive. You may want to try this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-me-some-skin-lets-see-your-exotics-450515.html


----------



## Daniac

Raven3766 said:


> I melt when I see snakeskin; any skin. There is a leather conditioner for skins, it's called Bickmore (Bick). You can buy it online, I have yet to find it in a store. It is not expensive. You may want to try this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-me-some-skin-lets-see-your-exotics-450515.html



Thank  you!  I will check out that thread.  

I bought a set of fabric markers last night to touch up a few "new to me" bags.  I think I should be able to fix the edges where the skin? has worn off.

Yasmen


----------



## Raven3766

Daniac said:


> Thank you! I will check out that thread.
> 
> I bought a set of fabric markers last night to touch up a few "new to me" bags. I think I should be able to fix the edges where the skin? has worn off.
> 
> Yasmen


 
You may not need to use the markers, you may just need to condition. Try conditioning and then try the markers.


----------



## papertiger

Daniac said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I'm wondering if you gals can help me out.  I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to different leather treatments and materials yet.
> 
> I found this purse in a thrift store yesterday.  I think it's "vintage" and "snake skin"?  I can't find any labels or tags on the bag at all.  Have any of you come across a bag like this or know anything about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zipper pull has segalock inscribed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Yasmeen



'She's' a 1940s snakeskin. Go very sparingly on the treatment, she's a grand senior lady of a bag


----------



## chowlover2

Daniac said:


> Hiya,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if you gals can help me out.  I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to different leather treatments and materials yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I found this purse in a thrift store yesterday.  I think it's "vintage" and "snake skin"?  I can't find any labels or tags on the bag at all.  Have any of you come across a bag like this or know anything about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zipper pull has segalock inscribed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Yasmeen




She's pretty! Just a little dry, can't wait to see her once you condition her!


----------



## Daniac

Raven3766 said:


> You may not need to use the markers, you may just need to condition. Try conditioning and then try the markers.



Thanks!  I'll have to get some of that conditioner.  Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Daniac

papertiger said:


> 'She's' a 1940s snakeskin. Go very sparingly on the treatment, she's a grand senior lady of a bag



Wow!  I had no idea she was that old!  

She must not have been used very much as other than the edges being a little worn she is in fantastic condition, none of the scales are missing.  She's actually pretty clean inside as well, There is one area where it looks like there might be old glue or tape reside, it's probably where the label or tag was.

Yasmeen


----------



## ladysarah

Daniac said:


> Wow!  I had no idea she was that old!
> 
> She must not have been used very much as other than the edges being a little worn she is in fantastic condition, none of the scales are missing.  She's actually pretty clean inside as well, There is one area where it looks like there might be old glue or tape reside, it's probably where the label or tag was.
> 
> Yasmeen



...and I agree with PT go VERY sparingly on the treatment. I would simply get a dust bag for storing her and give her a gentle wipe after use, without using any products. You cannot 'restore' the missing scales.


----------



## JOODLZ

Daniac said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I'm wondering if you gals can help me out.  I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to different leather treatments and materials yet.
> 
> I found this purse in a thrift store yesterday.  I think it's "vintage" and "snake skin"?  I can't find any labels or tags on the bag at all.  Have any of you come across a bag like this or know anything about it?
> 
> The zipper pull has segalock inscribed.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Yasmeen



This is one stunning bag...congrats! Saw papertiger's comments...wow!


----------



## JOODLZ

Is anyone familiar with Charles Jourdan Paris bags? I bought this one last December and have found little info about this brand. I do know they were primarily shoe designers..."granted a license to design and manufacture shoes under the Christian Dior brand in 1959 and in more recent years have also created designs under the Pierre Cardin label"...quoted from Wikipedia. The article also mentioned they added ready-to-wear clothing and handbags in 1975. 

It's a beautifully crafted, highly structured bag in great condition. I'd love to hear from anyone who might have more info...thanks in advance!


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Is anyone familiar with Charles Jourdan Paris bags? I bought this one last December and have found little info about this brand. I do know they were primarily shoe designers..."granted a license to design and manufacture shoes under the Christian Dior brand in 1959 and in more recent years have also created designs under the Pierre Cardin label"...quoted from Wikipedia. The article also mentioned they added ready-to-wear clothing and handbags in 1975.
> 
> It's a beautifully crafted, highly structured bag in great condition. I'd love to hear from anyone who might have more info...thanks in advance!




I remember Charles Jourdan, but can add nothing other than that. It is a gorgeous bag! I love the color, the hardware, she's just gorg!


----------



## JOODLZ

chowlover2 said:


> I remember Charles Jourdan, but can add nothing other than that. It is a gorgeous bag! I love the color, the hardware, she's just gorg!



Thanks...I've googled and googled and googled and not yet found a match. I've found bags of the same (or similar) color, but not the same style. The adventure continues...


----------



## pinkkitten74

Any one heard of marc chantal?


----------



## oldbaglover

JOODLZ said:


> Is anyone familiar with Charles Jourdan Paris bags? I bought this one last December and have found little info about this brand. I do know they were primarily shoe designers..."granted a license to design and manufacture shoes under the Christian Dior brand in 1959 and in more recent years have also created designs under the Pierre Cardin label"...quoted from Wikipedia. The article also mentioned they added ready-to-wear clothing and handbags in 1975.
> 
> It's a beautifully crafted, highly structured bag in great condition. I'd love to hear from anyone who might have more info...thanks in advance!


That is such a beautiful bag. I love dark green for fall and winter.


----------



## Veerhavik

I am totally into Roberta di Camerino bags too--I try to find cheap ones, strange ones--I've got two bags and an awesome striped velvet wallet I just bought.  U still around?

Cheers,
Veer Havik


----------



## netter

This vintage handbag have never been authenticated but I love it like it is the real thing - a vintage Givenchy. I have spent hours trying to track down a similar one but am not yet able to find one. Maybe it is not, but I find it hard to believe it isn't  because the quality is superb.


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Is anyone familiar with Charles Jourdan Paris bags? I bought this one last December and have found little info about this brand. I do know they were primarily shoe designers..."granted a license to design and manufacture shoes under the Christian Dior brand in 1959 and in more recent years have also created designs under the Pierre Cardin label"...quoted from Wikipedia. The article also mentioned they added ready-to-wear clothing and handbags in 1975.
> 
> It's a beautifully crafted, highly structured bag in great condition. I'd love to hear from anyone who might have more info...thanks in advance!


I can't say much about Charles Jourdan, but the quality of his vintage is great! I have several of his handbags, one pair of shoes and a leather jacket I just recently found (it's like buttah and too small, but I couldn't leave it).  There is information on him and his bags are on the bay, but the quality is so good I don't understand the pricing. I will post the snakeskin handbag I found. Your bag is beautiful and so well made. Congratulations and welcome to the "CJ" club.


----------



## tulipfield

netter said:


> This vintage handbag have never been authenticated but I love it like it is the real thing - a vintage Givenchy. I have spent hours trying to track down a similar one but am not yet able to find one. Maybe it is not, but I find it hard to believe it isn't  because the quality is superb.




Gorgeous!  Worth it even if it Is a knock-off


----------



## brbshopping

I just got this Nina Ricci


----------



## casseyelsie

I love vintage bags but I don't dare to buy from eBay or online store. Vintage Gucci/Aigner/balky/dooney/Coach r nice!


----------



## Raven3766

I've owned this bag for a year. I have threatened to give it away, tossed it around; absolutely mistreated it. I knew it was a skin, but was uncertain. Did not know the name of the bag, I thought it was Manor. It turns out that it is a vintage 1950's or 1960's Manon handbag. Guess how much respect it is receiving now! lol
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150616_105506-1_zpsmsuc7bp4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...I've googled and googled and googled and not yet found a match. I've found bags of the same (or similar) color, but not the same style. The adventure continues...


 It was an upscale brand that was probably more popular with ladies that are currently in their 60s. I had a few pairs of shoes in the late 1980s. They still make beautiful boots today.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

tulipfield said:


> I know you posted this a while ago, but I just had to mention I have a couple of similar mesh bags.  One that I bought online was dated to the 1930s, another I inherited from my grandmother, and assumed had belonged to my great-grandmother.
> 
> Anyway, they're beautiful.  Too bad in modern times we're usually carrying around to much to make use of these.  >.>


 I have a Whiting and Davis mesh handbag also. My neighbor says they were popular in the 1950s. She is in her 90s and a very stylish lady that lived in San Francisco.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I've owned this bag for a year. I have threatened to give it away, tossed it around; absolutely mistreated it. I knew it was a skin, but was uncertain. Did not know the name of the bag, I thought it was Manor. It turns out that it is a vintage 1950's or 1960's Manon handbag. Guess how much respect it is receiving now! lol
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-06/20150616_105506-1_zpsmsuc7bp4.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




That's beautiful!


----------



## JOODLZ

Puttin On Ayers said:


> It was an upscale brand that was probably more popular with ladies that are currently in their 60s. I had a few pairs of shoes in the late 1980s. They still make beautiful boots today.



What a nice surprise to hear from someone on this thread...I appreciate the info 

Though I've been more active on the Coach forums recently, I've always got my eyes open for other vintage bags. I bought 3 bags from a local seller on craigslist back in March. I posted on the AT and ID Chanel threads, with no luck. I probably will pay for authentication, just hoping for encouragement to do so. I'm confident in the first, but the other 2 have me stumped. Does anyone here recognize these bags? Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> What a nice surprise to hear from someone on this thread...I appreciate the info
> 
> Though I've been more active on the Coach forums recently, I've always got my eyes open for other vintage bags. I bought 3 bags from a local seller on craigslist back in March. I posted on the AT and ID Chanel threads, with no luck. I probably will pay for authentication, just hoping for encouragement to do so. I'm confident in the first, but the other 2 have me stumped. Does anyone here recognize these bags? Any info is greatly appreciated.



No idea who made them, but they are gorgeous Joodlz!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

JOODLZ said:


> What a nice surprise to hear from someone on this thread...I appreciate the info
> 
> Though I've been more active on the Coach forums recently, I've always got my eyes open for other vintage bags. I bought 3 bags from a local seller on craigslist back in March. I posted on the AT and ID Chanel threads, with no luck. I probably will pay for authentication, just hoping for encouragement to do so. I'm confident in the first, but the other 2 have me stumped. Does anyone here recognize these bags? Any info is greatly appreciated.


 I've seen versions of the first but never the other two. Wow a deal on craigslist! I'd pay the $7 at least for the 1st just out of curiosity. Have you used http://etincelerauthentications.com/ before? They are easy to work with and have a list of the 8 pics they need to authenticate and tell you about the bag. Do either have a sticker still attached to get an idea about age? In my experience it was the leather ones that were counterfeited the most in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

JOODLZ said:


> What a nice surprise to hear from someone on this thread...I appreciate the info
> 
> Though I've been more active on the Coach forums recently, I've always got my eyes open for other vintage bags. I bought 3 bags from a local seller on craigslist back in March. I posted on the AT and ID Chanel threads, with no luck. I probably will pay for authentication, just hoping for encouragement to do so. I'm confident in the first, but the other 2 have me stumped. Does anyone here recognize these bags? Any info is greatly appreciated.


 post a picture of the inside please!


----------



## JOODLZ

chowlover2 said:


> No idea who made them, but they are gorgeous Joodlz!



Thanks, chowlover2! The seller said they were ALL vintage (50's) Chanel. The first one is very dark navy jersey fabric and the inside matches my lambskin version, except the turnlock and the chain. I believe this is a mademoiselle lock. Every corner was shredded, so I did some really careful handstitching. This was the "before" pic. Still needs a thorough cleaning.



Puttin On Ayers said:


> I've seen versions of the first but never the other two. Wow a deal on craigslist! I'd pay the $7 at least for the 1st just out of curiosity. Have you used http://etincelerauthentications.com/ before? They are easy to work with and have a list of the 8 pics they need to authenticate and tell you about the bag. Do either have a sticker still attached to get an idea about age? In my experience it was the leather ones that were counterfeited the most in the 80s and 90s.



There are no stickers...I believe they are way too old for that. 



Puttin On Ayers said:


> post a picture of the inside please!



Here are 3 pics of the navy jersey, showing the inside flap, logo stitching and back pocket. There is a very worn, imprint that once said Chanel. 

The stitched logo on the other 2 is different, yet similar, and there is no Chanel marking whatsoever....but the chains are identical to the first one...very, very heavy. The black suede is lined in deep red smooth leather, the brown jersey is lined in burgundy/brown faille. 

I will likely pursue authentication as you suggested...inquiring minds need to know


----------



## BagsAreUs

Lovely bags!


----------



## Myrkur

I was looking for a new Hermes Kelly or a Birkin, but did not find one when I went to Paris. When I came back home, I browsed on the internet and found this Kelly from 2009, in excellent condition for under retail price! I am now looking for a Birkin in Gold, but I think I will be looking for a vintage one as I love how the color of a bag only gets more rich after time.

I also had a Vintage Kelly before in Chocolate Courcheval leather from 1991, but I sold it because I was not happy with it. The previous owner did not take good care of it, so it was not in good condition and I like my bags to be in good condition.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks, chowlover2! The seller said they were ALL vintage (50's) Chanel. The first one is very dark navy jersey fabric and the inside matches my lambskin version, except the turnlock and the chain. I believe this is a mademoiselle lock. Every corner was shredded, so I did some really careful handstitching. This was the "before" pic. Still needs a thorough cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no stickers...I believe they are way too old for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are 3 pics of the navy jersey, showing the inside flap, logo stitching and back pocket. There is a very worn, imprint that once said Chanel.
> 
> The stitched logo on the other 2 is different, yet similar, and there is no Chanel marking whatsoever....but the chains are identical to the first one...very, very heavy. The black suede is lined in deep red smooth leather, the brown jersey is lined in burgundy/brown faille.
> 
> I will likely pursue authentication as you suggested...inquiring minds need to know


 

What a fabulous find. Are you putting them out on display? They are small works of art.


----------



## Mariapia

Myrkur said:


> I was looking for a new Hermes Kelly or a Birkin, but did not find one when I went to Paris. When I came back home, I browsed on the internet and found this Kelly from 2009, in excellent condition for under retail price! I am now looking for a Birkin in Gold, but I think I will be looking for a vintage one as I love how the color of a bag only gets more rich after time.
> 
> I also had a Vintage Kelly before in Chocolate Courcheval leather from 1991, but I sold it because I was not happy with it. The previous owner did not take good care of it, so it was not in good condition and I like my bags to be in good condition.




Great find, Myrkur !
Vintage Kellys are irresistble![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Myrkur

Mariapia said:


> Great find, Myrkur !
> Vintage Kellys are irresistble![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you! I am also hoping to find a vintage black box Kelly in great condition one day.

You know, I am starting to love vintage bags more and more but I do want them to be in good condition for the price you are paying and the craftmanship and not because it's just an icon bag if you know what I mean. But it's really hard to find it in great condition for a reasonable price nowadays. Unfortunately there are still some people who really don't care about taking care off their stuff. I recently found a vintage box Kelly online and it was SO beaten up, really horrible, it was almost falling apart that bad. I can't believe why you would do that to your own stuff.


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks, chowlover2! The seller said they were ALL vintage (50's) Chanel. The first one is very dark navy jersey fabric and the inside matches my lambskin version, except the turnlock and the chain. I believe this is a mademoiselle lock. Every corner was shredded, so I did some really careful handstitching. This was the "before" pic. Still needs a thorough cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no stickers...I believe they are way too old for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are 3 pics of the navy jersey, showing the inside flap, logo stitching and back pocket. There is a very worn, imprint that once said Chanel.
> 
> The stitched logo on the other 2 is different, yet similar, and there is no Chanel marking whatsoever....but the chains are identical to the first one...very, very heavy. The black suede is lined in deep red smooth leather, the brown jersey is lined in burgundy/brown faille.
> 
> I will likely pursue authentication as you suggested...inquiring minds need to know


Amazing finds! Chanel craftsmanship stands the test of time!


----------



## Mariapia

Myrkur said:


> Thank you! I am also hoping to find a vintage black box Kelly in great condition one day.
> 
> You know, I am starting to love vintage bags more and more but I do want them to be in good condition for the price you are paying and the craftmanship and not because it's just an icon bag if you know what I mean. But it's really hard to find it in great condition for a reasonable price nowadays. Unfortunately there are still some people who really don't care about taking care off their stuff. I recently found a vintage box Kelly online and it was SO beaten up, really horrible, it was almost falling apart that bad. I can't believe why you would do that to your own stuff.




There are Kellys, Birkins and other H models on

www.collectorsquare.com

The site is very reputable, the pictures are very detailed .
Have a look at it!
They also have a showroom on Rue Bonaparte in Paris If you happen to go to Paris...[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## JOODLZ

Puttin On Ayers said:


> What a fabulous find. Are you putting them out on display? They are small works of art.



Thanks...once I get them cleaned up a bit more, I intend to use them...gently 



chowlover2 said:


> Amazing finds! Chanel craftsmanship stands the test of time!



Thanks...now to find time to find out they are the real deal...stay tuned!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...once I get them cleaned up a bit more, I intend to use them...gently
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...now to find time to find out they are the real deal...stay tuned!


I hope they are Joodlz! I trying to find one and you have possibly purchase three.


----------



## GemGems

I am all about vintage. I just love quirky pieces that you will rarely see anyone else with. I also love the quality of early bags. Often designers have to compromise on quality when they get huge (obviously not always!) But it's more than this.... I also love a bag with a story! 

It's like visiting an old building or reading an old book... with a history.

/waffle 

will post some pics soon.


----------



## ladysarah

GemGems said:


> I am all about vintage. I just love quirky pieces that you will rarely see anyone else with. I also love the quality of early bags. Often designers have to compromise on quality when they get huge (obviously not always!) But it's more than this.... I also love a bag with a story!
> 
> It's like visiting an old building or reading an old book... with a history.
> 
> /waffle
> 
> will post some pics soon.


----------



## billysmom

I'm doing maintenance on some of my vintage exotic grandes dames this weekend and thought I'd share.  Here are my Martin Van Schaak lovelies - 3 in lizard and one in crocodile.





All are in regular rotation at work and at evening events.


----------



## papertiger

billysmom said:


> I'm doing maintenance on some of my vintage exotic grandes dames this weekend and thought I'd share.  Here are my Martin Van Schaak lovelies - 3 in lizard and one in crocodile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are in regular rotation at work and at evening events.



These are wonderful, thanks for sharing


----------



## Raven3766

billysmom said:


> I'm doing maintenance on some of my vintage exotic grandes dames this weekend and thought I'd share.  Here are my Martin Van Schaak lovelies - 3 in lizard and one in crocodile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are in regular rotation at work and at evening events.


I love Martin Van Schaak! I purchased four of his bags by chance for under $5. They are not the skins, one is suede, patent, 2 are made of this heavy cloth; they are more like clutches, but can be worn as shoulder bags. The history of the handbag is fabulous ; I simply love your handbags!


----------



## sr1856

billysmom said:


> I'm doing maintenance on some of my vintage exotic grandes dames this weekend and thought I'd share.  Here are my Martin Van Schaak lovelies - 3 in lizard and one in crocodile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are in regular rotation at work and at evening events.


lovely collection. love the look of vintage and classic bags. thanks for sharing


----------



## Squids

I love vintage handbags.  I often find that even no-name, run of the mill handbags made over 50 years ago are of excellent quality.  There is also the added benefit that no one else is likely to be carrying the same bag as you!


----------



## chowlover2

billysmom said:


> I'm doing maintenance on some of my vintage exotic grandes dames this weekend and thought I'd share.  Here are my Martin Van Schaak lovelies - 3 in lizard and one in crocodile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are in regular rotation at work and at evening events.




Gorgeous family of bags!


----------



## girlhasbags

billysmom said:


> I'm doing maintenance on some of my vintage exotic grandes dames this weekend and thought I'd share.  Here are my Martin Van Schaak lovelies - 3 in lizard and one in crocodile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are in regular rotation at work and at evening events.




I love vintage bags!


----------



## ladysarah

billysmom said:


> I'm doing maintenance on some of my vintage exotic grandes dames this weekend and thought I'd share.  Here are my Martin Van Schaak lovelies - 3 in lizard and one in crocodile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are in regular rotation at work and at evening events.



Dear god! These are incredible- where did you hunt them down?


----------



## billysmom

ladysarah said:


> Dear god! These are incredible- where did you hunt them down?


Thanks, all, for the nice things you've said about my MvS treasures.  ladysarah -I found them by using relentless eBay vigilance.


----------



## mkpurselover

ladysarah said:


> Dear god! These are incredible- where did you hunt them down?





billysmom said:


> Thanks, all, for the nice things you've said about my MvS treasures.  ladysarah -I found them by using relentless eBay vigilance.  [/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you billysmom for sharing these unique beauties.  I had to look Martin van Schaak up - what an amazing history!  Made to order for the cream of US society, with Jackie Kennedy , Nancy Reagan and Marlene Dietrich as customers.  Sort of like getting your Birkin made to order 50 years ago.  Now I'll be watching eBay for just the right one!


----------



## Carrelover

billysmom said:


> I'm doing maintenance on some of my vintage exotic grandes dames this weekend and thought I'd share.  Here are my Martin Van Schaak lovelies - 3 in lizard and one in crocodile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are in regular rotation at work and at evening events.


Whoa.....so dreamy&#10084;&#65039; Congrats, *billysmom*!  Definitely an inspiration.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## casseyelsie

billysmom said:


> I'm doing maintenance on some of my vintage exotic grandes dames this weekend and thought I'd share.  Here are my Martin Van Schaak lovelies - 3 in lizard and one in crocodile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are in regular rotation at work and at evening events.




They are so beautiful. U must feel very proud carrying bags that u don't see every where! I hope to join Vintage club in future! [emoji7]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

billysmom said:


> I'm doing maintenance on some of my vintage exotic grandes dames this weekend and thought I'd share.  Here are my Martin Van Schaak lovelies - 3 in lizard and one in crocodile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are in regular rotation at work and at evening events.


They are all lovely!!


----------



## casseyelsie

To all Vintage bag collector, any advise on how to authenticate bags are not well known? I believe it's easier to get paid Authenticator service for LV, Chanel, Hermes. We have very helpful TPF Authenticator for those brand! [emoji2] But what about less known brand or totally not known brand? I can't make comparison because they are discontinued long ago. I've tried to search for thread that authenticate Cartier/Bally/Aigner/Charles Jourdan vintage here but couldn't find. If there is such thread, please kindly let me know. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Raven3766

casseyelsie said:


> To all Vintage bag collector, any advise on how to authenticate bags are not well known? I believe it's easier to get paid Authenticator service for LV, Chanel, Hermes. We have very helpful TPF Authenticator for those brand! [emoji2] But what about less known brand or totally not known brand? I can't make comparison because they are discontinued long ago. I've tried to search for thread that authenticate Cartier/Bally/Aigner/Charles Jourdan vintage here but couldn't find. If there is such thread, please kindly let me know. Thanks a lot.


I usually take it for granted that they are authentic. It depends on the quality of workmanship and popularity of the designer. Now with the Bally and Cartier handbags, I would have to authenticate. Also self-authenticate, look for similar bags on popular resale websites or post on this thread. Seeing that we all collect, maybe we could be helpful. I have several Jourdan handbags; I even found a vintage Charles Jourdan leather jacket.


----------



## Manelieht

Fleamarket steal, a trumar's ostrich leather bag from the 60's  I hope to find more great vintage bags in the future. I also have a vintage Dior coin purse.


----------



## chowlover2

Manelieht said:


> Fleamarket steal, a trumar's ostrich leather bag from the 60's  I hope to find more great vintage bags in the future. I also have a vintage Dior coin purse.




That is truly stunning!


----------



## casseyelsie

Raven3766 said:


> I usually take it for granted that they are authentic. It depends on the quality of workmanship and popularity of the designer. Now with the Bally and Cartier handbags, I would have to authenticate. Also self-authenticate, look for similar bags on popular resale websites or post on this thread. Seeing that we all collect, maybe we could be helpful. I have several Jourdan handbags; I even found a vintage Charles Jourdan leather jacket.




Thanks! I will spend more time looking closely at vintage bags listed. Hopefully I can learn that way. Etsy have a lot! [emoji7]


----------



## soramillay

Manelieht said:


> Fleamarket steal, a trumar's ostrich leather bag from the 60's  I hope to find more great vintage bags in the future. I also have a vintage Dior coin purse.



This is gorgeous! And the real thing, not embossed, right?


----------



## Manelieht

soramillay said:


> This is gorgeous! And the real thing, not embossed, right?



Yes it is real ostrich leather! Trumar's made quite a few ostrich bags. 

I attached a picture of the vintage Dior wallet in snake skin. I can fit my cards and my change. I use it most of the time.


----------



## skyqueen

Vintage Chanel backpack...probably late 1990s. Rarely used, perfect condition!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

skyqueen said:


> Vintage Chanel backpack...probably late 1990s. Rarely used, perfect condition!


 What a find. Congrats


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Manelieht said:


> Fleamarket steal, a trumar's ostrich leather bag from the 60's  I hope to find more great vintage bags in the future. I also have a vintage Dior coin purse.


 I want to shop where you live. What a fantastic find


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

JOODLZ said:


> What a nice surprise to hear from someone on this thread...I appreciate the info
> 
> Though I've been more active on the Coach forums recently, I've always got my eyes open for other vintage bags. I bought 3 bags from a local seller on craigslist back in March. I posted on the AT and ID Chanel threads, with no luck. I probably will pay for authentication, just hoping for encouragement to do so. I'm confident in the first, but the other 2 have me stumped. Does anyone here recognize these bags? Any info is greatly appreciated.


 Did you get the ladies authenticated? I am just so curious about your great collection.


----------



## Carrelover

Manelieht said:


> Fleamarket steal, a trumar's ostrich leather bag from the 60's  I hope to find more great vintage bags in the future. I also have a vintage Dior coin purse.





Manelieht said:


> Yes it is real ostrich leather! Trumar's made quite a few ostrich bags.
> 
> I attached a picture of the vintage Dior wallet in snake skin. I can fit my cards and my change. I use it most of the time.



Awww, they are BEAUTIFUL, *Manelieht*!  I love ostrich, though I only have one so far.  I also have one Dior snakeskin crossbody bag in similar color to yours.  These bags are fun, aren't they?  Especially if you can get them at a bargain price


----------



## Ludmilla

Manelieht said:


> Fleamarket steal, a trumar's ostrich leather bag from the 60's  I hope to find more great vintage bags in the future. I also have a vintage Dior coin purse.





Manelieht said:


> Yes it is real ostrich leather! Trumar's made quite a few ostrich bags.
> 
> I attached a picture of the vintage Dior wallet in snake skin. I can fit my cards and my change. I use it most of the time.



I have to say it again, Manelieht, great finds and very special bags. Enjoy them!


----------



## Manelieht

Thank you both!! Yes the bags are certainly fun since they have such a different look! I like to have a variety of styles available, and some days I just feel like dressing up vintage


----------



## Carrelover

Good day..... 
Not sure if I have shared these babies yet.  I only have 3 of them so far (not counting the Her Bag set).  Can't wait to add the exotic leather H bags to the count Here are my vintage Hermes leather bags, the Pullman (50s) and the Dalvy.  I am still not sure what the little one (50s) is called.  She is very similar to other H handbags from the era.  Any ideas, ladies?  Have a great weekend!


----------



## casseyelsie

Carrelover said:


> Good day.....
> 
> Not sure if I have shared these babies yet.  I only have 3 of them so far (not counting the Her Bag set).  Can't wait to add the exotic leather H bags to the count Here are my vintage Hermes leather bags, the Pullman (50s) and the Dalvy.  I am still not sure what the little one (50s) is called.  She is very similar to other H handbags from the era.  Any ideas, ladies?  Have a great weekend!




Omg they are all so beautiful.  I especially love the Tan color. What is the name of Tan color?


----------



## Carrelover

casseyelsie said:


> Omg they are all so beautiful.  I especially love the Tan color. What is the name of Tan color?



Merci! That baby is the Dalvy.  She is my first vintage H love&#128525;


----------



## casseyelsie

Carrelover said:


> Merci! That baby is the Dalvy.  She is my first vintage H love[emoji7]




Thanks for replying. Enjoy all your beautiful n rate Vintage H in good health!


----------



## rdgldy

Carrelover said:


> Good day.....
> Not sure if I have shared these babies yet.  I only have 3 of them so far (not counting the Her Bag set).  Can't wait to add the exotic leather H bags to the count Here are my vintage Hermes leather bags, the Pullman (50s) and the Dalvy.  I am still not sure what the little one (50s) is called.  She is very similar to other H handbags from the era.  Any ideas, ladies?  Have a great weekend!



Beautiful!! I love vintage Hermes bags.
I am currently using my vintage bolide-over 20 years old and in gorgeous condition.
They hold up amazingly well.


----------



## Carrelover

rdgldy said:


> Beautiful!! I love vintage Hermes bags.
> I am currently using my vintage bolide-over 20 years old and in gorgeous condition.
> They hold up amazingly well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068478



Ooooohh, so pretty!  The bolide is on my list of H vintage bags still to hunt. Thanks for sharing her


----------



## rdgldy

Carrelover said:


> Ooooohh, so pretty!  The bolide is on my list of H vintage bags still to hunt. Thanks for sharing her



Thank you!~


----------



## billysmom

Doing maintenance still on my vintage exotics and just had to share my favorite big black beauty.

Lucille de Paris in alligator:

[CENTER

[/CENTER]

With a back pocket:



/CENTER]

And a front pocket:



/CENTER]

and a wallet/coin purse built in:

[CENTER

​
And here she is next to my Kelly 32 cm Sellier:



/CENTER]

​


----------



## billysmom

Carrelover said:


> Good day.....
> Not sure if I have shared these babies yet.  I only have 3 of them so far (not counting the Her Bag set).  Can't wait to add the exotic leather H bags to the count Here are my vintage Hermes leather bags, the Pullman (50s) and the Dalvy.  I am still not sure what the little one (50s) is called.  She is very similar to other H handbags from the era.  Any ideas, ladies?  Have a great weekend!


I adore vintage H!  I love your Pullman and the Dalvy is TDF!


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> What a nice surprise to hear from someone on this thread...I appreciate the info
> 
> Though I've been more active on the Coach forums recently, I've always got my eyes open for other vintage bags. I bought 3 bags from a local seller on craigslist back in March. I posted on the AT and ID Chanel threads, with no luck. I probably will pay for authentication, just hoping for encouragement to do so. I'm confident in the first, but the other 2 have me stumped. Does anyone here recognize these bags? Any info is greatly appreciated.


Chains look like old Chanels (pre-Lagerfeld). Those bags, back then, did not say Chanel on the turn lock.


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks, chowlover2! The seller said they were ALL vintage (50's) Chanel. The first one is very dark navy jersey fabric and the inside matches my lambskin version, except the turnlock and the chain. I believe this is a mademoiselle lock. Every corner was shredded, so I did some really careful handstitching. This was the "before" pic. Still needs a thorough cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no stickers...I believe they are way too old for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are 3 pics of the navy jersey, showing the inside flap, logo stitching and back pocket. There is a very worn, imprint that once said Chanel.
> 
> The stitched logo on the other 2 is different, yet similar, and there is no Chanel marking whatsoever....but the chains are identical to the first one...very, very heavy. The black suede is lined in deep red smooth leather, the brown jersey is lined in burgundy/brown faille.
> 
> I will likely pursue authentication as you suggested...inquiring minds need to know


Those are fabulous and I bet they are all CHANEL (no one was faking that stuff that long ago) BIG SCORE. Very cool. I have never seen one before, but I have heard about them. I am jealous. They probably belong in a MUSEUM they are so rare. I am serious!  http://www.fashionpearlsofwisdom.co...ry-facts-fakes-and-the-find-of-a-century.html


----------



## PujaW

I have only just bought a vintage Coach bag and I can see why you ladies are so passionate. It is absolutely beautiful and so classy. It's supposed to be more than 10 years old and only cost me $100, but I know it is one I'll enjoy having forever.


----------



## PujaW

Manelieht said:


> Fleamarket steal, a trumar's ostrich leather bag from the 60's  I hope to find more great vintage bags in the future. I also have a vintage Dior coin purse.


Love this. The color! What a great find.


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> Chains look like old Chanels (pre-Lagerfeld). Those bags, back then, did not say Chanel on the turn lock.





LisaK026 said:


> Those are fabulous and I bet they are all CHANEL (no one was faking that stuff that long ago) BIG SCORE. Very cool. I have never seen one before, but I have heard about them. I am jealous. They probably belong in a MUSEUM they are so rare. I am serious!  http://www.fashionpearlsofwisdom.co...ry-facts-fakes-and-the-find-of-a-century.html



Hey...good to hear from you! I miss the secondhand bargain thread...having a crazy-busy summer, work wise and very little time to post. Still have some time to shop though lol! 

I did post all 3 bags on the Chanel authentication thread March 24 #1835. (I'm in a different computer, so I can't post a link.) I've done some restoration on all 3, but no new pics. And I just haven't had time for an official authentication...yet. I found the link you posted above while I was doing my research...still haven't found the other 2 bags anywhere. Thanks so much for your comments  Stay in touch!


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> Hey...good to hear from you! I miss the secondhand bargain thread...having a crazy-busy summer, work wise and very little time to post. Still have some time to shop though lol!
> 
> I did post all 3 bags on the Chanel authentication thread March 24 #1835. (I'm in a different computer, so I can't post a link.) I've done some restoration on all 3, but no new pics. And I just haven't had time for an official authentication...yet. I found the link you posted above while I was doing my research...still haven't found the other 2 bags anywhere. Thanks so much for your comments  Stay in touch!


I did some research last night and I am POSITIVE bag #1 is an authentic original 1950-1960 CHANEL 2.55 Bag. The other 2 are quite intriguing. I will assist you in your research. I have time. I used to do Chanel authentication at some of my local Consignment stores and I am really well versed in the 1-4 series bags. Before that is a bit tricky. I will let you know what I uncover. I think you should post those on our other thread when you have time. They are all fascinating !


----------



## Carrelover

Howdy!... I spotted this beauty at a local thrift store at my lunch time today, and decided to adopt her.  Not totally convinced she is an exotic, but it is a Finesse.  Almost in mint condition, too.  Best $8 I spent in a very long time.....&#128522;


----------



## casseyelsie

Carrelover said:


> Howdy!... I spotted this beauty at a local thrift store at my lunch time today, and decided to adopt her.  Not totally convinced she is an exotic, but it is a Finesse.  Almost in mint condition, too.  Best $8 I spent in a very long time.....[emoji4]




Wow great looking vintage!  Congrats on such a great price


----------



## chowlover2

Carrelover said:


> Howdy!... I spotted this beauty at a local thrift store at my lunch time today, and decided to adopt her.  Not totally convinced she is an exotic, but it is a Finesse.  Almost in mint condition, too.  Best $8 I spent in a very long time.....[emoji4]




That is a stunning bag!


----------



## Keren16

Carrelover said:


> Howdy!... I spotted this beauty at a local thrift store at my lunch time today, and decided to adopt her.  Not totally convinced she is an exotic, but it is a Finesse.  Almost in mint condition, too.  Best $8 I spent in a very long time.....[emoji4]




It's beautiful!
Meant to be for you


----------



## Carrelover

Keren16 said:


> It's beautiful!
> Meant to be for you





chowlover2 said:


> That is a stunning bag!





casseyelsie said:


> Wow great looking vintage!  Congrats on such a great price



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Raven3766

I want to share my new to me vintage patent leather Bottega Veneta....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150804_081827-1_zpsefyimpde.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## kimikokyoya

Item name: Louis Vuitton Monogram Babylone
Code: MB0072

View attachment 3096984
View attachment 3096985
View attachment 3096986
View attachment 3096987
View attachment 3096988
View attachment 3096989


----------



## Carrelover

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my new to me vintage patent leather Bottega Veneta....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150804_081827-1_zpsefyimpde.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



WOW.... Soooo beautiful!!!  Congrats, Raven&#128515;&#128077;


----------



## Raven3766

Carrelover said:


> WOW.... Soooo beautiful!!!  Congrats, Raven&#128515;&#128077;


Thank you Carrelover!


----------



## StereLau

Hello.. i found this vintage ysl bag. It actually looks vr nice when worn cross body (i'm 5.2). Although light scratches here n there, still quite a beauty, dont u think?


----------



## starryhotdog

I love anything vintage especially art deco. I mostly buy and sell. I had a question if anyone might be of help thst would be awesome. Did Chanel make any vintage bags that didnt have a serial number? Is purchased a Chanel clutch and or cosmetic bag maybe a free with purchase gift? Just wondering cause it definitely is an old bag and just wasnt sure how long theybhave been making replicas of chanel.


----------



## HotRedBag

Vintage bags? Yes please!


----------



## starryhotdog

So you are saying yes to what question i asked HotRedBag?


----------



## chowlover2

StereLau said:


> Hello.. i found this vintage ysl bag. It actually looks vr nice when worn cross body (i'm 5.2). Although light scratches here n there, still quite a beauty, dont u think?




Beautiful!


----------



## casseyelsie

StereLau said:


> Hello.. i found this vintage ysl bag. It actually looks vr nice when worn cross body (i'm 5.2). Although light scratches here n there, still quite a beauty, dont u think?




That's a beauty [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

starryhotdog said:


> I love anything vintage especially art deco. I mostly buy and sell. I had a question if anyone might be of help thst would be awesome. Did Chanel make any vintage bags that didnt have a serial number? Is purchased a Chanel clutch and or cosmetic bag maybe a free with purchase gift? Just wondering cause it definitely is an old bag and just wasnt sure how long theybhave been making replicas of chanel.



Perhaps ask on the Chanel forum. There is a wealth of information on that forum about vintage bags and markings.

Some _really_ old Chanels were not even marked. I've never known Chanel to do a clutch bag as a free gift, even a cosmetic bag but if they did it would say something like 'Chanel Pafums', it certainly wouldn't be unmarked. 

I have an early 1970s Chanel, it _is_ marked, can't remember if with a serial number, perhaps not. I don't really think about it coz I know where it came from, but is important to do the research if you buy pre-loved.

They've been making Chanel 'style' bags since the 1950s, replicas since 1970s (that say they're Chanel when they are not). Certainly, the fake 'Chanel' industry was in full swing by the 1980s, when Chanel became _the_ designer label to wear.


----------



## papertiger

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my new to me vintage patent leather Bottega Veneta....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150804_081827-1_zpsefyimpde.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Wowza! 

Is that from the late 1960s?


----------



## papertiger

Carrelover said:


> Howdy!... I spotted this beauty at a local thrift store at my lunch time today, and decided to adopt her.  Not totally convinced she is an exotic, but it is a Finesse.  Almost in mint condition, too.  Best $8 I spent in a very long time.....&#128522;



Looks like you got an absolute bargain. It's a very fine crocodile skin bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Carrelover said:


> Howdy!... I spotted this beauty at a local thrift store at my lunch time today, and decided to adopt her.  Not totally convinced she is an exotic, but it is a Finesse.  Almost in mint condition, too.  Best $8 I spent in a very long time.....[emoji4]




Beautiful, Carrelover![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Raven3766

papertiger said:


> Wowza!
> 
> Is that from the late 1960s?


I thought it was but they told me early 90's.


----------



## Dingaling1987

I LOVE vintage bags - they are unique, and proven to be durable and of great quality by virtue of how long they've 'survived'. 

I have a vintage Bally quilted flap from the 1980s (I think), which is incredible to touch and goes so well with everything! I have no idea why it's appearing more reflective than it is in the photo - the lambskin is not of the shiny variety. 

And this super cute little vintage Moschino.


----------



## casseyelsie

Dingaling1987 said:


> I LOVE vintage bags - they are unique, and proven to be durable and of great quality by virtue of how long they've 'survived'.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a vintage Bally quilted flap from the 1980s (I think), which is incredible to touch and goes so well with everything! I have no idea why it's appearing more reflective than it is in the photo - the lambskin is not of the shiny variety.
> 
> 
> 
> And this super cute little vintage Moschino.




Nice Bally!


----------



## HotRedBag

I absolutely love vintage bags.


----------



## chowlover2

Dingaling1987 said:


> I LOVE vintage bags - they are unique, and proven to be durable and of great quality by virtue of how long they've 'survived'.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a vintage Bally quilted flap from the 1980s (I think), which is incredible to touch and goes so well with everything! I have no idea why it's appearing more reflective than it is in the photo - the lambskin is not of the shiny variety.
> 
> 
> 
> And this super cute little vintage Moschino.




Two beauties!


----------



## pinkkitten74

I bought a 1997 lv petite noe - to celebrate my wedding anniversary! I married in 1997 but couldnt afford lv then


----------



## Mariapia

pinkkitten74 said:


> I bought a 1997 lv petite noe - to celebrate my wedding anniversary! I married in 1997 but couldnt afford lv then




Congrats on your find, pinkkitten, and happy anniversary![emoji7]


----------



## Raven3766

Dingaling1987 said:


> I LOVE vintage bags - they are unique, and proven to be durable and of great quality by virtue of how long they've 'survived'.
> 
> I have a vintage Bally quilted flap from the 1980s (I think), which is incredible to touch and goes so well with everything! I have no idea why it's appearing more reflective than it is in the photo - the lambskin is not of the shiny variety.
> 
> And this super cute little vintage Moschino.


Love the Bally and such a cute Moschino!


----------



## Raven3766

StereLau said:


> Hello.. i found this vintage ysl bag. It actually looks vr nice when worn cross body (i'm 5.2). Although light scratches here n there, still quite a beauty, dont u think?


Nice YSL, me likes.


----------



## Raven3766

starryhotdog said:


> I love anything vintage especially art deco. I mostly buy and sell. I had a question if anyone might be of help thst would be awesome. Did Chanel make any vintage bags that didnt have a serial number? Is purchased a Chanel clutch and or cosmetic bag maybe a free with purchase gift? Just wondering cause it definitely is an old bag and just wasnt sure how long theybhave been making replicas of chanel.


Someone recently purchase 3 vintage Chanel's. I believe it was Joodlz and they didn't have serials. Someone told her they were very early bags. I believe she posted them.


----------



## casseyelsie

I have bought few old bags since few months ago but for some brand, there is no way for me to know if they can b considered as vintage yet (min 20 years old).  So I didn't post up their pics.  I wish all bags have date code for us to know.  I only know for certain that some LV I bought r Vtg.  

So far I've bought LV, Gucci, Loewe, Aigner, Ferragamo, Bally, Cartier, Dooney, Coach n 2 more not well known brand. 

Few nights ago I used my Cartier for the 1st time for dinner date with hubby, the bags get complimented few times in short few hours out! [emoji7]


----------



## starryhotdog

Raven3766 said:


> Someone recently purchase 3 vintage Chanel's. I believe it was Joodlz and they didn't have serials. Someone told her they were very early bags. I believe she posted them.



Here is the vintage Chanel in question.....it still has the paper inside of it from whenever it was made which appears to be along tine ago.


----------



## Raven3766

starryhotdog said:


> Here is the vintage Chanel in question.....it still has the paper inside of it from whenever it was made which appears to be along tine ago.


I'm not certain, but that looks like two G's. Could it be Gucci?


----------



## druden

Found this one. How do you think is it possible to fix zip and remove patches gently =)

Item: 1965 HERMES KELLY 32 BAG GOLD HARDWARE
Listing number: 171981021156
Seller: 001dima 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1965-HERMES...LEATHER-/171981021156?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

I would really really appreciate any help. THNX


----------



## louisvee

I only have 2 vintage bags, both given to me by my mom. 
Given to me when I was around 8 yrs old...from either 1978 or '79, Christian Dior:






and another vintage from 1984-85, this time from Gucci...given to me when I was around 15 yrs old:





I dont use these bags anymore. but keep them for sentimental value.


----------



## papertiger

starryhotdog said:


> Here is the vintage Chanel in question.....it still has the paper inside of it from whenever it was made which appears to be along tine ago.





Raven3766 said:


> I'm not certain, but that looks like two G's. *Could it be Gucci?*



Not with a G up-side-down


----------



## Raven3766

papertiger said:


> Not with a G up-side-down


Oh, okay...


----------



## straw88

I own a vintage Dior, as soon as i can start threads i'll post pics to get some help to identidy it!

it was my grandmas


----------



## SakuraSakura

I have a few vintage bags, including a Lady Dior and many LVs.


----------



## DTLAmegan

I LOVE vintage bags, the craftsmanship and attention to detail was done so differently back in the day.  I have started writing stories about my vintage bags.  What kind of live they lived before living with me!


----------



## LUCIANAMUF

Hello I have this Vintage Bacich bag, do you know anyone interested in this tipe of bag. Its one of nancy's first designs. 

https://www.etsy.com/mx/listing/522...ge-bacich-bracelet-bag?ref=shop_home_active_2


----------



## chowlover2

LUCIANAMUF said:


> Hello I have this Vintage Bacich bag, do you know anyone interested in this tipe of bag. Its one of nancy's first designs.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/mx/listing/522...ge-bacich-bracelet-bag?ref=shop_home_active_2


That's beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

Question, this is a Mark Cross vintage handbag. Usually I find Mark Cross in leather. This handbag was made in France with gold wire. I absolutely love it! I wish I knew the daye...


----------



## Carrelover

Raven3766 said:


> Question, this is a Mark Cross vintage handbag. Usually I find Mark Cross in leather. This handbag was made in France with gold wire. I absolutely love it! I wish I knew the daye...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777706



What a GEM!  Congrats on the amazing find, Raven! Sorry can't be of any help with the question.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Question, this is a Mark Cross vintage handbag. Usually I find Mark Cross in leather. This handbag was made in France with gold wire. I absolutely love it! I wish I knew the daye...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777706


Wow! That is fabulous. I have only seen Mark Cross leather as well.


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> Wow! That is fabulous. I have only seen Mark Cross leather as well.


Thanks Chow, I've had her for 3 to 4 years. I bought her because she was pretty, I was shocked to find it was Mark Cross.


----------



## Raven3766

Carrelover said:


> What a GEM!  Congrats on the amazing find, Raven! Sorry can't be of any help with the question.


Thanks Carrelover, it's a difficult task finding the info but I will try.


----------



## Scully Piper

Raven3766 said:


> Question, this is a Mark Cross vintage handbag. Usually I find Mark Cross in leather. This handbag was made in France with gold wire. I absolutely love it! I wish I knew the daye...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777706


That's beautiful! I need this in my life [emoji1]


----------



## Raven3766

It's been a while since I've posted on this thread, but I need help. I purchased this bag today and cannot date it. I'm guessing these are semi-precious stones, but I am uncertain.  If anyone has information, I would truly appreciate it.


----------



## Anne2010

Awesome purse. Maybe a Jolles?


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted on this thread, but I need help. I purchased this bag today and cannot date it. I'm guessing these are semi-precious stones, but I am uncertain.  If anyone has information, I would truly appreciate it.
> View attachment 4160808
> View attachment 4160809
> View attachment 4160810
> View attachment 4160811


That's so pretty, and in perfect shape. Wish I knew something for you.


----------



## Anne2010

Looking here and noted some which have the lovely semi precious stones as well.
https://miladysvanity.com


----------



## Raven3766

Anne2010 said:


> Looking here and noted some which have the lovely semi precious stones as well.
> https://miladysvanity.com


Thank you Anne, I will take a look.


----------



## Shelby33

How old does a bag have to be to be considered vintage?


----------



## Aerdem

This beaded pearl piece was passed down from my great grandmother to my grandmother to me. It would be interesting to discover its origin. But in any event, it is the most sentimental item I own, and the pièce de résistance of my collection due to that factor alone. It’s my dainty vintage beauty... Completely encapsulates the aura of the women who owned it prior.


----------



## Molly0

Aerdem said:


> This beaded pearl piece was passed down from my great grandmother to my grandmother to me. It would be interesting to discover its origin. But in any event, it is the most sentimental item I own, and the pièce de résistance of my collection due to that factor alone. It’s my dainty vintage beauty... Completely encapsulates the aura of the women who owned it prior.


Wow! How beautiful!  Are those “natural” pearls?


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> How old does a bag have to be to be considered vintage?


I’ve always thought that vintage meant 20+ years.  
Antique = 100+ years.
I’m interested to see what others say.


----------



## baghagg

Shelby33 said:


> How old does a bag have to be to be considered vintage?


Automotive industry stats:  Classic = over 20 years old; Antique = over 45 years old; Vintage = 90 -100 years old


----------



## Raven3766

Aerdem said:


> This beaded pearl piece was passed down from my great grandmother to my grandmother to me. It would be interesting to discover its origin. But in any event, it is the most sentimental item I own, and the pièce de résistance of my collection due to that factor alone. It’s my dainty vintage beauty... Completely encapsulates the aura of the women who owned it prior.


This is one beautiful work of art, very pretty.


----------



## Shelby33

baghagg said:


> Automotive industry stats:  Classic = over 20 years old; Antique = over 45 years old; Vintage = 90 -100 years old


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> I’ve always thought that vintage meant 20+ years.
> Antique = 100+ years.
> I’m interested to see what others say.


Thanks MollyO


----------



## Aerdem

Molly0 said:


> Wow! How beautiful!  Are those “natural” pearls?


Thank you, I adore it.. and as far as I know they are. My great grandmother use to own a fine fur shop in San Francisco, so I simply don’t see her buying anything other than ‘the finest of materials’. Haha


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Molly0 said:


> I’ve always thought that vintage meant 20+ years.
> Antique = 100+ years.
> I’m interested to see what others say.





baghagg said:


> Automotive industry stats:  Classic = over 20 years old; Antique = over 45 years old; Vintage = 90 -100 years old



I think the terms are applied differently for fashion. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vintage_clothing I think this has been discussed previously on the forum though, so you could probably do a search and see what has been said in the past


----------



## Aerdem

Raven3766 said:


> This is one beautiful work of art, very pretty.


Thank you, it’s very special to me.


----------



## Elena S

My latest purchase from my local vintage shop: a Waldybag (with a little silk purse and a mirror inside) and a French made leather belt.


----------



## ilovedesigner96

Here is my collection of vintage bags designer and non designer i love them all equally nothing beats their quality and good looks of this oldies . 

1- Coach black glove tanned leather ergo hobo
2- vintage Chanel lambskin chocolate brown mini tote from 1997
3- Fendi pequin bag from maybe the 80s or 70s era that I accidentally broke the strap[emoji25]
4- vintage Chanel medium Diana flap in black lambskin from early 90s 
5- beaded/embroidered bag in velvet that belonged to my grandma around the 60s era 
6- Made in France navy blue leather top handle bag from the brand Simpsons a no longer existing department store in Canada
7- Alligator vintage clutch i got in the thrift store for 4 dollars no names or markings at all but is glorious lined with the softest leather. 
8- Prada vintage nylon tote that i got the straps altered shorter since it was very long and awkward on me and is my rainy day bag. 

I hope you enjoy my collection i am a huge fan of anything vintage specially fashion and luxury.[emoji3]


----------



## snibor

ilovedesigner96 said:


> Here is my collection of vintage bags designer and non designer i love them all equally nothing beats their quality and good looks of this oldies .
> 
> 1- Coach black glove tanned leather ergo hobo
> 2- vintage Chanel lambskin chocolate brown mini tote from 1997
> 3- Fendi pequin bag from maybe the 80s or 70s era that I accidentally broke the strap[emoji25]
> 4- vintage Chanel medium Diana flap in black lambskin from early 90s
> 5- beaded/embroidered bag in velvet that belonged to my grandma around the 60s era
> 6- Made in France navy blue leather top handle bag from the brand Simpsons a no longer existing department store in Canada
> 7- Alligator vintage clutch i got in the thrift store for 4 dollars no names or markings at all but is glorious lined with the softest leather.
> 8- Prada vintage nylon tote that i got the straps altered shorter since it was very long and awkward on me and is my rainy day bag.
> 
> I hope you enjoy my collection i am a huge fan of anything vintage specially fashion and luxury.[emoji3]



Fabulous!


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

ilovedesigner96 said:


> Here is my collection of vintage bags designer and non designer i love them all equally nothing beats their quality and good looks of this oldies .
> 
> 1- Coach black glove tanned leather ergo hobo
> 2- vintage Chanel lambskin chocolate brown mini tote from 1997
> 3- Fendi pequin bag from maybe the 80s or 70s era that I accidentally broke the strap[emoji25]
> 4- vintage Chanel medium Diana flap in black lambskin from early 90s
> 5- beaded/embroidered bag in velvet that belonged to my grandma around the 60s era
> 6- Made in France navy blue leather top handle bag from the brand Simpsons a no longer existing department store in Canada
> 7- Alligator vintage clutch i got in the thrift store for 4 dollars no names or markings at all but is glorious lined with the softest leather.
> 8- Prada vintage nylon tote that i got the straps altered shorter since it was very long and awkward on me and is my rainy day bag.
> 
> I hope you enjoy my collection i am a huge fan of anything vintage specially fashion and luxury.[emoji3]


Nice collection


----------



## ilovedesigner96

snibor said:


> Fabulous!



Thank you[emoji847]


----------



## ilovedesigner96

Sakshi.Mathur said:


> Nice collection



Thank you[emoji1317]


----------



## Marilla

Here’s my latest vintage piece. Chanel lambskin tote from ‘86-‘88. She arrived looking a little worn and tired - leather was faded and rubbed, and the corners damaged. I’ve restored the leather, repaired the corners and given her a good polish, including the chain, and she’s good for years to come!


----------



## Fancyschmancy123

*Chanel duma backpack*

Hello ladies! I bought my first vintage chanel piece and I'm wondering if any of you can give me some advice. I purchased a vintage chanel backpack in what was listed as in "very good condition". The bag did not come with a dust bag, authenticity card, or box and was purchased through fashionphile. Judging by the pictures I provided, would you say:
1) I paid a fair price? (2,800) *the serial number is missing*
2) How do you recommend I spruce up the bag
3) I'll take any other advice you all may have. 

Thank you!


----------



## Fancyschmancy123

Marilla said:


> Here’s my latest vintage piece. Chanel lambskin tote from ‘86-‘88. She arrived looking a little worn and tired - leather was faded and rubbed, and the corners damaged. I’ve restored the leather, repaired the corners and given her a good polish, including the chain, and she’s good for years to come!



Hi! Your bag really looks new. May i ask what you used to restore your bag?


----------



## chowlover2

Marilla said:


> Here’s my latest vintage piece. Chanel lambskin tote from ‘86-‘88. She arrived looking a little worn and tired - leather was faded and rubbed, and the corners damaged. I’ve restored the leather, repaired the corners and given her a good polish, including the chain, and she’s good for years to come!


She looks gorgeous, what a find!


----------



## Marilla

Fancyschmancy123 said:


> Hi! Your bag really looks new. May i ask what you used to restore your bag?



Hi! I used Fiebings black leather dye on the parts where the leather had lost colouration, then I used Kiwi black gloss boot polish on the entire bag. Allowed it to dry, then sealed it with Fiebings Leather Sheen. For the corners I used Scratch Doctor leather filler, then Angelus black leather paint, then sealed with the Leather Sheen. For the chain I used Armoral leather wipes, which cleaned the leather and the metal too. Then buffed with a microfibre cloth. Any bits of leather through the chain that had lost colour I touched in with a black Sharpie. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## Marilla

chowlover2 said:


> She looks gorgeous, what a find!



Thank you! She was a steal too at just over £300!


----------



## ilovedesigner96

Vintage Kents Ostrich bag bough from the thrift store last year that forgot to add to my vintage bag collection picture of last post. I found this for 5 dollars and unfortunately the top handle leather strap was almost breaking so i removed it and attached my mulberry Effie satchel strap.


----------



## Fab099

I just purchased this beauty on Etsy. I love all things vintage!!


----------



## shopping_time88

Marilla said:


> Here’s my latest vintage piece. Chanel lambskin tote from ‘86-‘88. She arrived looking a little worn and tired - leather was faded and rubbed, and the corners damaged. I’ve restored the leather, repaired the corners and given her a good polish, including the chain, and she’s good for years to come!



Can I ask what you paid for this? I'm looking for something similar. TIA


----------



## Lothruin

I know they aren't exactly designer vintage by today's designer standards, but these are a few of my favorite vintage/antique handbags. I apparently need to get good updated photos of them, though, because all of these are from when I found them at thrift stores.



This is a tiny antique Edwardian beaded wristlet. Or palmlet? It has a flat strap on the back, so you can slip it over your hand while dancing. I suppose a person with a very petite hand could wear it on the wrist. These bags were often made in France, and the darker beads you see where actually glass lined with silver, which has tarnished. When the bag was new, that would have been strikingly metallic. I haven't decided whether or not to do a restoration on this bag yet. It doesn't have any missing beads to speak of, but I think in order to make it usable I'd have to completely disassemble and reassemble it. The fabric is extremely delicate, and from a value standpoint it probably isn't worth the work, but it's so pretty.



While not being a modern-known luxury brand, this genuine alligator bag is by Bellestone, which was a luxury exotics brand sold at Saks in the mid-century. There are a few more of these around the site. It's from the 1950s. I definitely need to clean and do some restoration on this bag. The brass hardware needs some brightening, and the leather needs to be cleaned and conditioned, but I've never worked on alligator before, so I'm not sure where to begin.



And this stunning blue cut glass beaded box bag is by Walborg, a premier mid-century beaded bag maker on Madison Ave in NYC. It's from the 1950s.


----------



## chowlover2

Lothruin said:


> I know they aren't exactly designer vintage by today's designer standards, but these are a few of my favorite vintage/antique handbags. I apparently need to get good updated photos of them, though, because all of these are from when I found them at thrift stores.
> 
> View attachment 4394103
> 
> This is a tiny antique Edwardian beaded wristlet. Or palmlet? It has a flat strap on the back, so you can slip it over your hand while dancing. I suppose a person with a very petite hand could wear it on the wrist. These bags were often made in France, and the darker beads you see where actually glass lined with silver, which has tarnished. When the bag was new, that would have been strikingly metallic. I haven't decided whether or not to do a restoration on this bag yet. It doesn't have any missing beads to speak of, but I think in order to make it usable I'd have to completely disassemble and reassemble it. The fabric is extremely delicate, and from a value standpoint it probably isn't worth the work, but it's so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4394104
> 
> While not being a modern-known luxury brand, this genuine alligator bag is by Bellestone, which was a luxury exotics brand sold at Saks in the mid-century. There are a few more of these around the site. It's from the 1950s. I definitely need to clean and do some restoration on this bag. The brass hardware needs some brightening, and the leather needs to be cleaned and conditioned, but I've never worked on alligator before, so I'm not sure where to begin.
> 
> View attachment 4394105
> 
> And this stunning blue cut glass beaded box bag is by Walborg, a premier mid-century beaded bag maker on Madison Ave in NYC. It's from the 1950s.


Do you follow the vintage bags thread? Lots of good info and pics there. Your bags are lovely, I love the beaded one on top!


----------



## Lothruin

chowlover2 said:


> Do you follow the vintage bags thread? Lots of good info and pics there. Your bags are lovely, I love the beaded one on top!


I don't, but I should. I've participated in the vintage bag threads on the Coach and D&B subforums, but only really just started exploring other parts of the site. I have several other lovely bags, just no pics of them. I have a pretty taupe Saber handbag with the most gorgeous lining material, and several assorted beaded bags, plus my vintage 1981 D&B, and late 60s Coach. I also have some beautiful pieces of Whiting & Davis jewelry, but no bags as of yet, so I'm always looking for early-20th century metal mesh.


----------



## whateve

Lothruin said:


> I don't, but I should. I've participated in the vintage bag threads on the Coach and D&B subforums, but only really just started exploring other parts of the site. I have several other lovely bags, just no pics of them. I have a pretty taupe Saber handbag with the most gorgeous lining material, and several assorted beaded bags, plus my vintage 1981 D&B, and late 60s Coach. I also have some beautiful pieces of Whiting & Davis jewelry, but no bags as of yet, so I'm always looking for early-20th century metal mesh.


Please post pictures when you get a chance!


----------



## Lothruin

My post-creed, pre serial number Coach which I need to rehab:





The 1981/1982 Dooney & Bourke



Abetter pic of the Walborg bag and another little beaded bag


----------



## ReneC123

S'Mom said:


> Well, this is fantastic!  I am not alone!  Yaayyy!
> 
> KATY - I browse through eBay all the time for vintage bags....it's fun.  Roberta di Camerino made exquisite bags in the 40's and 50's (now the line is clothing, etc.).  Once in a while you can find some on eBay.  I'm watching one now....we'll see how the bidding goes.
> 
> I'm so glad to know there are others on this forum who love Vintage as well as the new.  It's nice to meet you!!!!


Hi, Do you know anything about this vintageTano bag? I am looking to sell but don’t know how much ,or year ?


----------



## chowlover2

ReneC123 said:


> Hi, Do you know anything about this vintageTano bag? I am looking to sell but don’t know how much ,or year ?


I know nothing about it, but it is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ReneC123

chowlover2 said:


> I know nothing about it, but it is absolutely beautiful!


Thank you, Do you know where I can post on this site to find out? I just signed Up and kinda confused lol


----------



## chowlover2

ReneC123 said:


> Thank you, Do you know where I can post on this site to find out? I just signed Up and kinda confused lol


I think you are in the right place.


----------



## ReneC123

chowlover2 said:


> I think you are in the right place.


Ty!


----------



## falcon2000fa

ReneC123 said:


> Hi, Do you know anything about this vintageTano bag? I am looking to sell but don’t know how much ,or year ?


I sold a Tano of Madrid purse a few years ago on eBay. I think it sold for about $30-$40 and was from the 1970's  It was tough to research but I just kept digging. It sat awhile before it sold, as obscure vintage tends to do.


----------



## falcon2000fa

There are some vintage pieces that I have kept over the years, but I really really try to not hoard and part with anything that I can bear to sell.
My favorite vintage bag that is in my collection and staying put is my Christian Dior Fold Over Clutch which I was able to get reasonable on PM. I had been hunting for it since it was showcased on SATC. I have a few more that I am likely keeping, mostly Gucci.
BUT, my issue is that I cannot, absolutely cannot, pass a vintage bag up if it looks special and I am drawn to it, so I end up with a lot of them that I list on Etsy and hope to sell to someone as passionate about vintage bags as I am!

My most favorite vintage bags that I have currently (that I have to part with eventually!!)
Germain Guerin
Duvelleroy
Walborg
Whiting and Davis
Pierre Cardin
Jay Herbert
Lei's
Harry Levine (but they don't resell well)
Coblentz (amazing)
Lucille De Paris (really amazing)
Dofan
and the list continues to grow....I just cannot help myself!


----------



## hchrrn

Hi! I'm looking for any help that I can get with this handbag!

I recently pulled this (very dirty) beauty out of my closet and decided to try to find a little information on it. I'm mostly interested to learn about how old it is (I read roughly 50s-70s) and a possible value for the bag.

I did a little bit of searching to try to find a similar or exact match for this particular bag, but didn't have much luck.

Any information would be greatly appreciated! Attached are a few photos.

Thank you!


----------



## chowlover2

I know nothing about your bag, but it is very cool.


----------



## bradlee

are there any vintage bag threads, or are many people on this forum interested in vintage in general? i’m a collector of vintage luxury bags and think it would be nice to talk about them and share findings.


----------



## Fricabag

Anyone own a Lucille De Paris calfskin purse? The croc ones seem to be most readily found.


----------



## Littlestar4

ImAChanelAddict said:


> I love vintage kelly bags especially by Susan Gail for Bellido


Do you know anything about the maker?


----------



## whitew0lf

Hi there, fellow vintage bag lover as well!  Please feel free to share your collection, I'm definitely interested to know!


----------



## Hammer79




----------



## Hammer79

Hammer79 said:


> View attachment 4831452
> View attachment 4831457
> View attachment 4831458


Do anybody knows what this straeter lite-on handbag is worth?


----------



## faithbw

I found this Bienen-Davis bag at the thrift store yesterday. I got it for 50% off so it was $4.50. I’m pretty sure it’s vintage but I don’t know much else about it. If anyone has any info, I would be very grateful. If not, then please enjoy the pics of this beauty!


----------



## chowlover2

Sadly I know nothing about the bag, but she is a beauty!


----------



## Rouge H

faithbw said:


> I found this Bienen-Davis bag at the thrift store yesterday. I got it for 50% off so it was $4.50. I’m pretty sure it’s vintage but I don’t know much else about it. If anyone has any info, I would be very grateful. If not, then please enjoy the pics of this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 4834009
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834011
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834012



Heres some info








						ALL HANDBAGS
					






					bienendavis.com


----------



## Lake Effect

hchrrn said:


> Hi! I'm looking for any help that I can get with this handbag!
> 
> I recently pulled this (very dirty) beauty out of my closet and decided to try to find a little information on it. I'm mostly interested to learn about how old it is (I read roughly 50s-70s) and a possible value for the bag.
> 
> I did a little bit of searching to try to find a similar or exact match for this particular bag, but didn't have much luck.
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated! Attached are a few photos.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4730823
> View attachment 4730823
> View attachment 4730825
> View attachment 4730827


I just happened to be looking at this thread and Meyers caught my eye, which I know of from a designer that worked for Coach back in the 60’s.


katev said:


> Nothing specific about that bag but here is some info about Meyers:
> http://www.bagladyemporium.com/BLU/index.php?n=Main.MeyersManufacturingCo


----------



## kmatt33

Here is my vintage 1988 Navy Lambskin and 24K gold M/L  She never gets worn which is sad she is just so fancy and I'm a relaxed and casual type of gal.


----------



## Molly0

kmatt33 said:


> Here is my vintage 1988 Navy Lambskin and 24K gold M/L  She never gets worn which is sad she is just so fancy and I'm a relaxed and casual type of gal.
> View attachment 4863978



Now there’s a “dream come true”!


----------



## whateve

kmatt33 said:


> Here is my vintage 1988 Navy Lambskin and 24K gold M/L  She never gets worn which is sad she is just so fancy and I'm a relaxed and casual type of gal.
> View attachment 4863978


This is beautiful! I would carry it even though I wear jeans nearly all the time.


----------



## chowlover2

kmatt33 said:


> Here is my vintage 1988 Navy Lambskin and 24K gold M/L  She never gets worn which is sad she is just so fancy and I'm a relaxed and casual type of gal.
> View attachment 4863978


Please use her, even if it just with jeans. Life is short and she is too pretty to sit in the closet!


----------



## BookWriter

Hello vintage bag lovers, I found this red Charles Jourdan at a thrift store yesterday. Hoping someone can tell me a bit more--not about Jourdan, I'm old enough to know the name--   -- but about the LABEL (Greek?) and possible dating (1950s? 60s?) It's a hard shiny red leather, double-flap style bag. Vintage Chanels are my passion, but for $5, this little red lady caught my eye. Any and all information very much appreciated. Thank you! ~Linnea in Florida


----------



## Mirai

Hi guys! Can you describe what attracted you to buy vintage items? And how do these vintage items make you feel? Because I am also curious about buying them.


----------



## whateve

Mirai said:


> Hi guys! Can you describe what attracted you to buy vintage items? And how do these vintage items make you feel? Because I am also curious about buying them.


I first got interested because someone posted on the forum a magical transformation of a beat up bag into a gorgeous bag. I wanted to try it. The first vintage bags I bought (Coach) were in such good condition, they didn't need rehabbing but eventually I found some that did need it. It was rewarding to do the magic myself.

This is why I started but I continue due to the amazing quality and longevity of vintage Coach leather. If not totally abused, these bags could last forever.  I have some bags that are 50 years old, in amazing condition. I love thinking about their history. They are treasures.

I have a few other vintage bags I bought because I loved the styles.


----------



## Mirai

Sans said:


> Another big vintage purse fan here. I am collecting Tyrolean . I also have 3 Wilardy and many other sculptural bags.  I think I own about 20 books on vintage bags  . Hopefully there are enough of us here to start a sub forum on vintage bags?


Yes, it will be good to have a sub forum on vintage bags..


----------



## girlhasbags

Mirai said:


> Yes, it will be good to have a sub forum on vintage bags..


I agree


----------



## LizzieBennett

faithbw said:


> I found this Bienen-Davis bag at the thrift store yesterday. I got it for 50% off so it was $4.50. I’m pretty sure it’s vintage but I don’t know much else about it. If anyone has any info, I would be very grateful. If not, then please enjoy the pics of this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 4834009
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834011
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834012


I know this is an old post, but this bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

Mirai said:


> Hi guys! Can you describe what attracted you to buy vintage items? And how do these vintage items make you feel? Because I am also curious about buying them.


I fell in love with vintage quite a while ago.  I imagine the stories that the bag could tell by looking at it. Did it go to church, a park, dinner; who carried it? I love the craftmanship and the structure. I don't like when I find one and it's been abused because no one knew how priceless they are. I absolutely love vintage. So glad you asked, I will post some of my babies.


----------



## DLP

evoque said:


> I've got some vintage Coach bags (back when Bonnie Cashin still worked her magic), a few Etienne Aigner satchels, some gorgeous monogram canvas Celine bags, and I just picked up a malletier Speedy from the Marketplace.  Most of my purchases have been via eBay, though I do take the time to hunt down the high-end consignment shops in town whenever I'm on a business trip, and there are a few sites whose stock I monitor fairly closely.
> 
> Nice to see other vintage fans around!


I have a Bonnie Cashin bag that is small but I love it.  Just keep hanging on to it---is there any value to sell it?  Also have an HCL purchased at Nordstrom's---cost at that time was $600---while at work one day someone broke into my office and stole my wallet and credit cards... sillies left the HCL---didn't know what they left!!!   Still have it and use it occassionallly---brown w/black trim.


----------



## whateve

DLP said:


> I have a Bonnie Cashin bag that is small but I love it.  Just keep hanging on to it---is there any value to sell it?  Also have an HCL purchased at Nordstrom's---cost at that time was $600---while at work one day someone broke into my office and stole my wallet and credit cards... sillies left the HCL---didn't know what they left!!!   Still have it and use it occassionallly---brown w/black trim.


Bonnie Cashin bags are collectible! They get higher prices if they are also associated with Coach.


----------



## Raven3766

Speaking of Coach, I own a Wako. It's one of their vintage, but they were in trouble with Coach at one point. They produced handbags similar to Coach and they were not having it. Anyway, I wanted to share my baby Wako.


----------



## Farkvam

Mirai said:


> Hi guys! Can you describe what attracted you to buy vintage items? And how do these vintage items make you feel? Because I am also curious about buying them.


I love vintage bags and items in general because I feel that the quality is so much better than newer items for the most part. I have two vintage bags and they are gorgeous.  On a side note, my husband has a parka from the 90s (he is older than me) that I thought looked a bit outdated and "had to go"... But then I saw it was made in the USA, and what better shape it was in than my year-old parka made of the same material...his is a thirty year old coat that looks like new. Now that I've been into vintage, I really appreciate that old parka!

Also, one of the oft-mentioned reasons people spend more on luxury brands is because of the heritage of the brand. In my mind, buying vintage luxury is a bigger nod to that brand's heritage than buying new.  

The more affordable price point is also usually a bonus! 

And last but not least, I too enjoy wondering about the previous life (or lives) of the bag I am holding.


----------



## whateve

Farkvam said:


> I love vintage bags and items in general because I feel that the quality is so much better than newer items for the most part. I have two vintage bags and they are gorgeous.  On a side note, my husband has a parka from the 90s (he is older than me) that I thought looked a bit outdated and "had to go"... But then I saw it was made in the USA, and what better shape it was in than my year-old parka made of the same material...his is a thirty year old coat that looks like new. Now that I've been into vintage, I really appreciate that old parka!
> 
> Also, one of the oft-mentioned reasons people spend more on luxury brands is because of the heritage of the brand. In my mind, buying vintage luxury is a bigger nod to that brand's heritage than buying new.
> 
> The more affordable price point is also usually a bonus!
> 
> And last but not least, I too enjoy wondering about the previous life (or lives) of the bag I am holding.


I regret the coat I donated last year. It was a raincoat reversible to faux fur. I always wore it with the raincoat side out. I loved it. It was so warm and cozy but the nylon on the outside was wearing thin. Now that faux fur coats are in, I could have kept it and worn it with the fur side out.


----------



## Raven3766

Hammer79 said:


> Do anybody knows what this straeter lite-on handbag is worth?


I just researched your handbag and it was a collaboration between Elsa Schiaparelli and Salvador Dali in 1938.  Oh my goodness, I loved it when I saw, but now...I'm in love with it. I must find oneQ


----------



## Farkvam

Hammer79 said:


> View attachment 4831452
> View attachment 4831457
> View attachment 4831458


Where did you find this? So cool!


----------



## Molly0

This vintage bag is from the 1970’s, glazed goatskin I believe.  Brixton was a Vancouver, Canada company.  These bags were sold in Woodwards, if anyone from western Canada remembers that.  I removed the red shoulder strap and replaced it with a black one and added a chain.  (I should have taken a pic of it with the original look, but forgot)   I can hardly believe it’s close to 50 years old!!


----------



## Mirai

Raven3766 said:


> Speaking of Coach, I own a Wako. It's one of their vintage, but they were in trouble with Coach at one point. They produced handbags similar to Coach and they were not having it. Anyway, I wanted to share my baby Wako.



It's gorgeous and superb!


----------



## Mirai

whateve said:


> I first got interested because someone posted on the forum a magical transformation of a beat up bag into a gorgeous bag. I wanted to try it. The first vintage bags I bought (Coach) were in such good condition, they didn't need rehabbing but eventually I found some that did need it. It was rewarding to do the magic myself.
> 
> This is why I started but I continue due to the amazing quality and longevity of vintage Coach leather. If not totally abused, these bags could last forever.  I have some bags that are 50 years old, in amazing condition. I love thinking about their history. They are treasures.
> 
> I have a few other vintage bags I bought because I loved the styles.



Yes, The unknown history of these objects has always drawn me to them！


----------



## Mirai

Farkvam said:


> I love vintage bags and items in general because I feel that the quality is so much better than newer items for the most part. I have two vintage bags and they are gorgeous.  On a side note, my husband has a parka from the 90s (he is older than me) that I thought looked a bit outdated and "had to go"... But then I saw it was made in the USA, and what better shape it was in than my year-old parka made of the same material...his is a thirty year old coat that looks like new. Now that I've been into vintage, I really appreciate that old parka!
> 
> Also, one of the oft-mentioned reasons people spend more on luxury brands is because of the heritage of the brand. In my mind, buying vintage luxury is a bigger nod to that brand's heritage than buying new.
> 
> The more affordable price point is also usually a bonus!
> 
> And last but not least, I too enjoy wondering about the previous life (or lives) of the bag I am holding.



Yeah, I completely agree with you. Older vintage are more historical!


----------



## Raven3766

Today I found a vintage Coach and Ken Done.


----------



## fjlimpasan

Mirai said:


> Hi guys! Can you describe what attracted you to buy vintage items? And how do these vintage items make you feel? Because I am also curious about buying them.



hi!I am new to vintage bags.What made me buy them and love them is because of 2 things. 1) only few are using vintage bags 2) quality of bags are better


----------



## late_bloomer_02

Mirai said:


> Hi guys! Can you describe what attracted you to buy vintage items? And how do these vintage items make you feel? Because I am also curious about buying them.


I feel unique. And I think the quality of a vintage bag is better. I have Coach vintage bag and it’s more durable than my new Coach bags.


----------



## Mimmy

Raven3766 said:


> I just researched your handbag and it was a collaboration between Elsa Schiaparelli and Salvador Dali in 1938.  Oh my goodness, I loved it when I saw, but now...I'm in love with it. I must find oneQ











						Rare 1953 Vintage LFW Straeter Amsterdam Lite-On Handbag Black Leather Estate  | eBay
					

Straeter Lite-On exhibited Handbags, imported from Holland with a 3-way illumination feature, at the January 1954 Handbags & Accessories Show in New York 1954. The built-in lighting fixture illuminates face for make-up, inner contents and illuminates externally through decorative opening while...



					www.ebay.com
				



I realize that this is an old post but it looks like there is one on eBay now. I find the working lights and 24k gold details so cool. This one looks like it needs some rehab but still such a collector’s piece.


----------

